# Bad Dog Genetics



## Phatlewtz (Jun 25, 2016)

A lot of us recently got a bunch of these freebies recently from Great Lakes Genetics...since DBJ hooked us up so well, least we can do is start a thread showcasing his gear..I've heard lots of good things recently...so if you're growing them, lets see/hear about it!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 25, 2016)

@limonene, @1kemosabe 

Lets get this show on the road!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 25, 2016)

I've got some growing at the moment, they'll be going back to flower next weekend  got a journal going with them too.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 25, 2016)

These are the ones I've received.
Zero Dark 30 #14 x LBL
SFV OG x Long Bottom Leaf
Zero Dark 30#6 Purple Pheno x Long Bottom Leaf
Starfighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 25, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> These are the ones I've received.
> Zero Dark 30 #14 x LBL
> SFV OG x Long Bottom Leaf
> Zero Dark 30#6 Purple Pheno x Long Bottom Leaf
> Starfighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf


Yeah I got the Starfighter x LBL and the Zero dark 30 (purp) x LBL too. Both are growing at the moment.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 25, 2016)

What !!??? You started this thread without me wtf??? !! J/k. Its due time to serve credit where credit is due imo. 

Freebies are usualy put on the back burner since there usually overstock or just crap. Most dont pop them because of this, but the few that do usually dont remember what they were or dont pay much attn. 

Ill be the first to say that the bdg beens or showing some real potential. And there freebies!! Wtf?!.. I myself only popped a few but the few are representing thats for sure.. 

Seems there are a few Zero dark x Lbl ? Ive got a Zero dark 30 #8 purple pheno. 
Along with a few other BDG beans.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 25, 2016)

Yeah most freebies don't get run but I specifically asked DBJ if he wanted me to journal them for him so I'm a man of my word...and very excited, the fat leaves on these babies are making me moist ha ha. The starfighter f2 x LBL seems to have 2 pheno's, one sativerish and one indica... cant wait to see what they do!!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 25, 2016)

I got one of the Starfighter's goin also. Looks Sativaish but im not sure. Its stinkin like crazy. Still not showing sex (outdoor) ,, but regardless of what it is they are on top of my list for next year. I just hope she < (big iff ) will finish in time with no issues. Got another zero dark goin but its kinda runty. It looks healthy now,, but since i had no control it was way over watered.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 25, 2016)

Here are mine, if you zoom in you can see which ones the Bad Dog's are


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jun 25, 2016)

All the LBL crosses freebies I've gotten
GG4 x
ECSD X
SFV OG X
ZD 30 #'s 6, 8 & 15
Deadhead x
Starfighter f2 x
Blackberry banana kush x

The ECSD is the only one I've grown out, but early returns are great so far


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 26, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> These are the ones I've received.
> Zero Dark 30 #14 x LBL
> SFV OG x Long Bottom Leaf
> Zero Dark 30#6 Purple Pheno x Long Bottom Leaf
> Starfighter F2 x Long Bottom Leaf


I had Zero Dark 30 #15 x Long Bottom Leaf but I gave the pack away.


----------



## limonene (Jun 26, 2016)

Photo doesn't do it justice but I'm seriously impressed with this ECSD x LBL 
3 are in flower right now, getting chopped soon.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3717650 Photo doesn't do it justice but I'm seriously impressed with this ECSD x LBL
> 3 are in flower right now, getting chopped soon.


Hell yeah! That looks dank af. I'm liking what I'm seeing!


----------



## althor (Jun 26, 2016)

With my order I ended up with....

GG #4 x LBL
Starfighter f2 x LBL
ZeroDarkThirty x LBL 
SFVOG x LBL

I have popped 3 of the GG #4, all the 3 popped and all 3 broke the surface. 

My buddy has popped a couple Starfighter f2s.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah! That looks dank af. I'm liking what I'm seeing!


Where's your journal bro ?


----------



## CaDreDay (Jun 26, 2016)

Im popping some the whitexlbl and sfv og x lbl to dial in a new room should have some good input


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

I just realized I have the Deadhead x LBL


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I just realized I have the Deadhead x LBL


Smokey McPot strikes again!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 26, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Smokey McPot strikes again!


I know right lol


----------



## limonene (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 26, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3718005


Now that Glycerine is stuck in my head again....i remember where I heard it the most....Strip Club!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Where's your journal bro ?


Just here my man  
https://www.rollitup.org/t/eastys-treats-p300-led-grow.911909/page-2#post-12722481


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 27, 2016)

Got a lil info from the man himself. Hope he dont mind me posting this up. Just incase some didnt know. DBJ / Drag boat jeffy. Great lakes genetics , is "Bad Dog Genetics" 

So I sent GLG a quick message about the Bad dog genetics beans they were/are giving out just asking for a lil info on them. 

Here was response. 


All the mothers are strains I have grown in my Garden for a long time and have been proven stable.

The ZD30 ,Zero dark 30, is a strain made by Sym.It is La Confidental x Purple Kush (Mota). It won a 2nd place high CBD award at the 2012 Hash Bash. 

I pollinated 4 Tall Phenos (potentally high CBD strains) and 1 short pheno,that is solid purple and that looked and tasted like La Confidental.

The tall plants should have some high THC/CBD phenos.

I also hit Bodhi's Harliquin BX and his CBD Rich Blessings with LBL.

Most have been grown out doors ,but only a few were grown in door's.
I have asked for some feed back and will share what comes threw in a news letter.
Thanks DBJ


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Got a lil info from the man himself. Hope he dont mind me posting this up. Just incase some didnt know. DBJ / Drag boat jeffy. Great lakes genetics , is "Bad Dog Genetics"
> 
> So I sent GLG a quick message about the Bad dog genetics beans they were/are giving out just asking for a lil info on them.
> 
> ...


Good info man, cheers for posting!!


----------



## CaDreDay (Jun 28, 2016)

After 48 hours in paper towl 6/6 sfv xlbl and 4/6 the whitexlbl popped after reading that I'm going to pop 6 of the zero dark 30 I have the purple pheno


----------



## limonene (Jul 1, 2016)

Ecsd x LBL


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3721848 View attachment 3721849 Ecsd x LBL


Very nice!! I put mine into flower on wednesday....let's hope for lots of girls, I want to see what these strains can do!!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3721848 View attachment 3721849 Ecsd x LBL


That's a really good looking plant...my WDxLBL i got going is starting to out grow the SSDD's i started at the same time...as odd as it sounds, it looks very textbooky....perfect spacing, light feeder...hopefully she roots clones fast too, might keep it around awhile


----------



## limonene (Jul 1, 2016)

thanks guys, like i mentioned before its a friend who is growing her and he just put the females in the corner and they are looking great. textbook structure like you said. They smelt nice and sour up to week 5 and have finished quite dieselish


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jul 1, 2016)

limonene said:


> thanks guys, like i mentioned before its a friend who is growing her and he just put the females in the corner and they are looking great. textbook structure like you said. They smelt nice and sour up to week 5 and have finished quite dieselish


friends? what are those? other than you guys I don't have any of those! (we all know why, when you become your friends dealer....)


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 1, 2016)

Well this thread made me look at my lil collection of bad dog genetics. Didn't realize how many I had acquired with my orders to glg. Only ones I don't I have that I kinda want are the ecsd and starfighter.
I have:
10 sfv x lbl
12 white dawg x lbl
14 gg4 x lbl
10 zd30#6 x lbl
6 zd30#15 x lbl


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 13, 2016)

Any updates on any od these? 

My one is looking very healthy. The other got attacked by bugs but is still holding on. 

Bug prob fixed .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2016)

So far I've got 1 Starfighter F2 x LBL and 2 Zero Dark 30 #15 (purple pheno) x LBL that are females. 3 from 5 is a good ratio. I put pics of the males in my thread.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 13, 2016)

I will say the ECSDxLBL that I have going outside are insanely vigorous! I have supercropped the hell out of them over and over and over and they refuse to stay short despite being in 3 gallon buckets. I think the roots have grown right thru the drain holes on the bottom of the container. This insane vigor would be great if I was allowed to have towering 12 ft trees but it doesn't work when trying to hide them amongst the peppers. I think two of them may males but I'm waiting a bit longer to confirm


----------



## limonene (Jul 14, 2016)

My pal harvested his 3 ECSD x LBL and he ended up with 18 ounces - trust me if u saw the size of the plants and the fact they were in the corner that is a superb result it really is.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 14, 2016)

limonene said:


> My pal harvested his 3 ECSD x LBL and he ended up with 18 ounces - trust me if u saw the size of the plants and the fact they were in the corner that is a superb result it really is.


Would love to hear a smoke report.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 14, 2016)

I have;
1 Starfighter f2 x LBL
1 Dead Head x LBL
1 Zero Dark 30 #6 purple pheno x LBL
1 Zero Dark 30 #14 x LBL

Please post a link to your grow if your running these, thanks...


----------



## CaDreDay (Jul 15, 2016)

They were thirsty we've been having 32-42 °c over here, first row zero dark 30 (purple) X lbl , 2nd 3rd row sfv X lbl, 4-5 row white dawg X lbl, and then more zero dark 30 at the end. 

All sfv's needed help with shedding seeds, 2 mutants,one with petals but no first set of leaves so grew a straight stem and is warped, the other grew 4 petals and warped leaves but looks fine now.


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks, folks! Just popped 6 of the GG4 x LBL cuz of this thread and the interest in the Bodhi thread.    

I actually would prefer some high cbd ZD30 beans of any pheno, but never got any in my two GLG purchases.  It's surprisingly hard to track down high cbd stuff.


----------



## CaDreDay (Jul 20, 2016)

Doing great, white dawgxlbl is by far the stinkiest of the group, she is not playing around, if she wanted me to notice her she has succeded. Showing great potential. Have to get the rest of the uppoting done asap tho..


----------



## CaDreDay (Jul 20, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Thanks, folks! Just popped 6 of the GG4 x LBL
> 
> Keep us posted on the gg4x they're actually for sale for 100$ on glg atm.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 20, 2016)

ECSD x LBL has shown 2 of 3 males so far. The remaining seems to be forming balls as well. Bad luck for me because they were certainly very vigorous


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 20, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> ECSD x LBL has shown 2 of 3 males so far. The remaining seems to be forming balls as well. Bad luck for me because they were certainly very vigorous


Spewing man, would've been a good one to watch too!!


----------



## Nu-Be (Jul 23, 2016)

Six GG4 x LBL on day 3 from popping up. Looking pretty good aside from the one runt. Didn't know if she was gonna pull through.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 28, 2016)

Dropped a few Sfv Og x lbl . Im late but i cant have huge plants and i have a small greenhouse if needed to finish. The Starfighter x lbl should be showing sex soon (fingers crossed) and has just exploded in growth. Real healthy looking plant compared to other strains close by in the same conditions. I am very impressed with these so far.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll post up some pics of mine in the mext few days, both strains are packing on some lovely frost


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow I have been incredibly unlucky outdoors this year. 0-3 on the ECSDXLBL. All thee very vigorous but all three male.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 28, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Wow I have been incredibly unlucky outdoors this year. 0-3 on the ECSDXLBL. All thee very vigorous but all three male.


I have only grown outdoors in my late teens but the rest has been all inside under lights. I have a question, why don't you outdoor guys find a nice female cultivatar and clone her outdoors? You'll know what your getting, how she grows and what she likes. Maybe I'm ignorant but curious all the same...


----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 28, 2016)

Theoretically there is no reason why you can't do exactly what you said. It even has many benefits as you have identical plants and can time when to bring them outside. It would definitely be better in legal states than non legal. I think guerrilla growers would find it much easier to carry a pocketful of seeds as opposed to a big suspicious tray of clones lol. I personally don't have a space for moms just yet so it's not an option. I just wanted to experiment outdoors with different soil types and I don't have room for that inside. Unfortunately I have had a run of males and powdery mildew. The only dedicated plant I have left hasn't shown any sign of sex at all and being that it's a random bag seed from who know where it's possible it won't finish in time for my climate.


----------



## bertaluchi (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey y'all just found this thread. I just popped one Zero Dark 30 #9 x LBL. I was pretty pumped to find this thread. I was just popping some older seeds and ran across a pack of these. I got them when I got some Afterlife by Illuminati seeds from GLG. I hope the one I popped is a female. Looks like it may be some good smoke. I will post some pics of my baby for you soon.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 29, 2016)

I actualy may have a pic of the chomped Starfighter. There was Literaly 2 fan leaves and a stump. Then it just exploded. Im not much on posting pics but i will make an exception.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 29, 2016)

Chewed down to about 6". Pretty much gave up on it and planted another next to it. Then after about a 2 n half maybe 3 week check/emergancy watering it was about 3' maybee 3 1/2' tall. Also impressed it was dry as a bone for those few weeks and it pulled through like it did.


----------



## bertaluchi (Jul 30, 2016)

My baby. I hope it's a girl


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks like my last Starfighter x lbl is a male. Im not 10000% positive but im pretty certain. Ill know in next couple days. Im a lil upset, i was really looking forward to these. 

Anywho, i got the other bad dog beans into soil today. Hope i get a girl out of them.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2016)

Here are the Zero Dark 30 #5 (purple pheno) x LBL at 24 days. Fairly frosty for this age. One of them (can't remember which), has thrown a few balls so I picked them off and will keep an eye on it. They both also have a weird flimsy stem going on too but only on one branch. They both look like the stem has mould. Just weird it only affects one branch on each. You can't see in these pics so I'll get another one later. 

 

 

This is the Starfighter F2 x LBL at 24 days. She is lovely, has a sweetish og smell to her and has nice branching. I'm hoping she will be good meds!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here are the Zero Dark 30 #5 (purple pheno) x LBL at 24 days. Fairly frosty for this age. One of them (can't remember which), has thrown a few balls so I picked them off and will keep an eye on it. They both also have a weird flimsy stem going on too but only on one branch. They both look like the stem has mould. Just weird it only affects one branch on each. You can't see in these pics so I'll get another one later.
> 
> View attachment 3746622
> 
> ...


Those are really nice bro , I wouldn't worry about a ball or two . Those usually stop once you run clones of them and you should find some funk in there .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 1, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Those are really nice bro , I wouldn't worry about a ball or two . Those usually stop once you run clones of them and you should find some funk in there .


Yeah I'm not too worried about the balls bro, if I get a few seeds, I don't care, it's only for me anyway! Im more worried about the weird stems, I'll keep an eye on that. I wont be running clones my man, got no where to keep them lol.


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 1, 2016)

I just threw down 5- Cookie Wreck x LBL

Badd Dog in the heezy


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 1, 2016)

Man I'm gonna have to drop some Bad Dog beans...i got the Deadhead x LBL


----------



## CaDreDay (Aug 2, 2016)

Few pics to keep things going, before and after top+defoliation,lol I uncovered entire plants under there..also the zero dark 30 x's are super slooowww it basically looks like a stick compared to the close up of sfv x..I have 1 that's growing at normal speed must be lbl leaning. Iv found 2 female preflowers here's to eldest 7more in the bunch


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 2, 2016)

CaDreDay said:


> Few pics to keep things going, before and after top+defoliation,lol I uncovered entire plants under there..also the zero dark 30 x's are super slooowww it basically looks like a stick compared to the close up of sfv x..I have 1 that's growing at normal speed must be lbl leaning. Iv found 2 female preflowers here's to eldest 7more in the bunch


Very nice and healthy looking


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 3, 2016)

CaDreDay said:


> Few pics to keep things going, before and after top+defoliation,lol I uncovered entire plants under there..also the zero dark 30 x's are super slooowww it basically looks like a stick compared to the close up of sfv x..I have 1 that's growing at normal speed must be lbl leaning. Iv found 2 female preflowers here's to eldest 7more in the bunch


Looking awesome mate! My zero dark 30 x's were pretty vigorous hey, must be the LBL in it!


----------



## CaDreDay (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks @skunkwreck, and eastcoastmo I've got the #6 purple pheno, hopefully the other half pack will be a little quicker on the side branching, they are the furthest to the light but I don't think that's it, il look into LA conf. & purp.kush


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi. I got about 20 or so of these various crosses going ( SFV X LBL, Deadhead x LBL, Starfighter x LBL, Zero Dark 30's,). There all outside in veg, just started light dep. Can show pics if anyone is interested. Not much to see other than structure as they were never topped. Some of the Deadheads, and Starfighters are quite beefy. Here's one Zero Dark 30. Hitting her with 1200 ppm nutes and still lite green.




,


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 3, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Hi. I got about 20 or so of these various crosses going ( SFV X LBL, Deadhead x LBL, Starfighter x LBL, Zero Dark 30's,). There all outside in veg, just started light dep. Can show pics if anyone is interested. Not much to see other than structure as they were never topped. Some of the Deadheads, and Starfighters are quite beefy. Here's one Zero Dark 30. Hitting her with 1200 ppm nutes and still lite green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice man!! They have some serious legs hey


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 3, 2016)

Ya, most of the Zero Dark 30's are tall. Got one of the purple one that is short, stout ( only one that germed out of 10). I'll try to post pics of what I got. Just new here, still trying to figure things out.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 3, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Ya, most of the Zero Dark 30's are tall. Got one of the purple one that is short, stout ( only one that germed out of 10). I'll try to post pics of what I got. Just new here, still trying to figure things out.


I must've been lucky, both my zero dark (purple pheno's) are short and stocky, getting frosty too! 
Welcome to RIU too mate


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Here's my one and only Zero Dark 30 purple . Much more short and squat than the other Zero's.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Here's another Zero Dark 30. Got a bunch of Starfighter, Deadhead, SFV X LBL'S, Everything just put into flower, will post pics when I get further along.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 4, 2016)

@packrat007. Are any of the Bad dogs putting out any odor yet ?


Ohh, and welcome !


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey there. Thanks for the welcome. Nice vibe to this site, everyone seems friendly.
Odour wise, nothing real " slap you in the face" smells. Most have a subtle lemon smell I assume is coming from the LBL. The stronger smelling ones are the Deadhead ones right now, which are looking to be males. too bad, they are quite stocky, but have 2 more that could be females.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 4, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Hey there. Thanks for the welcome. Nice vibe to this site, everyone seems friendly.
> Odour wise, nothing real " slap you in the face" smells. Most have a subtle lemon smell I assume is coming from the LBL. The stronger smelling ones are the Deadhead ones right now, which are looking to be males. too bad, they are quite stocky, but have 2 more that could be females.


Like to see some pics of the Deadhead as I have that cross also .


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 5, 2016)

Here you go Skunkwreck. These are all untopped as I wanted to see their structure.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2016)

Here's my ladies at day 38 of flower. Apologies, I miss counted last week, they were taken on day 30, not 25. 

Zero dark 30 #5 (could be 6) purple pheno x LBL. 2 different girls. 

 

 

Starfighter F2 x LBL


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Nice to finally see some of these in action. They look great.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2016)

Cheers man and no worries, happy to show these girls off!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

Here's my Bad Dawgs at 45 days flowering  

Zero Dark 30 (purp pheno) x LBL x2

 

 

Starfighter F2 x LBL


----------



## Nu-Be (Aug 13, 2016)

My GG4 x LBL @25 days from seed. One mutant, and one didn't like the transplant.



They have almost no smell. Maybe a little onion on one; maybe a little mint on another.


----------



## TahoeJ80five (Aug 18, 2016)

Looking frosty what kind of smell of you getting off the Starfighterf2XLBL?


eastcoastmo said:


> Here's my Bad Dawgs at 45 days flowering
> 
> Zero Dark 30 (purp pheno) x LBL x2
> 
> ...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 18, 2016)

TahoeJ80five said:


> Looking frosty what kind of smell of you getting off the Starfighterf2XLBL?


Cheers mate. She's got a sweet earthy smell so far, it seems to be fading as it gets closer to being ripe though which should keep it in the cured buds hopefully.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 19, 2016)

Looking good. Interested in seeing this cross flower, was one of only ones I didn't get. Looks like one has got some variegation. Some Cal Mag might straighten that up.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 19, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Looking good. Interested in seeing this cross flower, was one of only ones I didn't get. Looks like one has got some variegation. Some Cal Mag might straighten that up.


Was that to me mate? If so, it's all good, will be chopping in the next week to 2 weeks!


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 19, 2016)

No, sorry, I should have quoted. I was looking at Nu Be's GG X LBL pics, and the one mutant looking one. But would love to see what you finish up with, they were looking good at 45 days! How many days you running them too?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 19, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> No, sorry, I should have quoted. I was looking at Nu Be's GG X LBL pics, and the one mutant looking one. But would love to see what you finish up with, they were looking good at 45 days! How many days you running them too?


Ah too easy man!! 
Thanks mate, they are shaping up really nicely, especially the Starfighter cross, she's real nice! 
They look like they'll go to around 56-60 days, they are fading pretty quickly.


----------



## CaDreDay (Aug 21, 2016)

10 /19 females my mutants are both males one had self topped twice it's the hps picture .. I flipped them so should have more interesting things to say.. the stretch is no joke from what I'm used to, I've got 2 really sati. leaning white dogs x with a sweet lavenderish smell and some burnt roach smells from the svf's. The zd30 caught up for the most part just a little shorter, everyone's loving life


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

Here's my Bad Dawgs at 54 days of flower, I think they'll go to around day 60-64. 

Starfighter F2 x LBL

 

Zero Dark 30 #5 (purp pheno) x LBL x2


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's my Bad Dawgs at 54 days of flower, I think they'll go to around day 60-64.
> 
> Starfighter F2 x LBL
> 
> ...


You're killing it bro


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 22, 2016)

Agree with Skunkwreck. Those look great.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 22, 2016)

@eastcoastmo , whats she smell like?


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2016)

Got a pack of that zero dark as well looks nice @eastcoastmo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You're killing it bro


Cheers bro, they've come out alright hey  can't wait to try them!! 



packrat007 said:


> Agree with Skunkwreck. Those look great.


Cheers mate, appreciate the kind words  



1kemosabe said:


> @eastcoastmo , whats she smell like?


The Zero darks have a sweet biscuit smell with a piney background, similar to old school NL#5! 
The starfighter x has an earthy smell to her  



higher self said:


> Got a pack of that zero dark as well looks nice @eastcoastmo


Get them popped man, only two things you have to watch for is one threw a few balls early in flower, I plucked them and they went away and both have really flimsy stems so would need staking if under any light above a 400W!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

Here's the girls at day 60 of flowering. I'll be chopping this weekend. DBJ was a bit surprised that neither of the Zero dark's have gone full purple, doesn't bother me, they look and smell dank anyway lol

ZD 30 #6 x Lbl x 2





Starfighter F2 x Lbl


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's the girls at day 60 of flowering. I'll be chopping this weekend. DBJ was a bit surprised that neither of the Zero dark's have gone full purple, doesn't bother me, they look and smell dank anyway lol
> 
> ZD 30 #6 x Lbl x 2
> 
> ...


that starfighter is the gas bro!, gotta get that 1 before its discontinued


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> that starfighter is the gas bro!, gotta get that 1 before its discontinued


For sure bro, I'm most excited to try it out hey! Get on it if you can, DBJ was saying he has some of his boys running it and they love it!


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's my ladies at day 38 of flower. Apologies, I miss counted last week, they were taken on day 30, not 25.
> 
> Zero dark 30 #5 (could be 6) purple pheno x LBL. 2 different girls.
> 
> ...


Nice!

I got a freebee pack 0dark30 #14 x LBL I want to try gives me an idea what they look like.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Nice!
> 
> I got a freebee pack 0dark30 #14 x LBL I want to try gives me an idea what they look like.


Get em popped mate, these girls are pretty dank! The seeds are pretty hard though so may need to give them a scuff to get them to pop!


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> View attachment 3768388


There would be so much fire in that haul!! I'd happily grow out the SFV og and the white skunk crosses...fuck, I'd happily grow them all lol


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> There would be so much fire in that haul!! I'd happily grow out the SFV og and the white skunk crosses...fuck, I'd happily grow them all lol



Every time I order from GLG, or order promos with BD Genetics as the freebie, I ask for the strains I dont have. As you can see I have 3 doubles, i think I have them all. They are like Pokémon, gotta get them all!

I am growing a forum cut GSC cross from him currently.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Every time I order from GLG, or order promos with BD Genetics as the freebie, I ask for the strains I dont have. As you can see I have 3 doubles, i think I have them all. They are like Pokémon, gotta get them all!
> 
> I am growing a forum cut GSC cross from him currently.


I should've thought of doing that before my recent order with him....ah well, I'm sure he'll pack me up with some! 

You got any pics of the GSC cross? Wouldn't mind seeing her!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 29, 2016)

Those look great mo.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Those look great mo.


Cheers buddy! Can't wait to try them out too!!


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ditto. Nice job. Hope they smoke as good as they look.


----------



## limonene (Sep 2, 2016)

@eastcoastmo that starfighter LBL looks really encrusted man, great work! Always interesting to see 2 stud strains combine.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2016)

limonene said:


> @eastcoastmo that starfighter LBL looks really encrusted man, great work! Always interesting to see 2 stud strains combine.


Cheers man!! She's definitely a frosty girl. Really looking forward to smoking her up. Two great strains there for sure!


----------



## Nu-Be (Sep 2, 2016)

5x GG4 x LBL on the left and middle, looking fantastic at day 44 of veg. Mutant male was culled, as it showed early. 5x Bodhi's Barefoot Doctor on the top and right. Very similar strains in every way but smell, so far. The Bad Dog smells like menthol butts and masking tape, and the BDr smells like pink cotton candy lemonade.


----------



## packrat007 (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking good.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> 5x GG4 x LBL on the left and middle, looking fantastic at day 44 of veg. Mutant male was culled, as it showed early. 5x Bodhi's Barefoot Doctor on the top and right. Very similar strains in every way but smell, so far. The Bad Dog smells like menthol butts and masking tape, and the BDr smells like pink cotton candy lemonade.
> 
> View attachment 3771726


Nice!! Looking forward to seeing how these come out....I'd say frosty is one main attribute!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2016)

Here's some final shots of the Bad Dawg girls, chopped at day 66. Not a lot of purple but they still came out looking dank 

Zero Dark 30 #6 (purp pheno) x longbottom leaf

ZD2
 

ZD3
 

Starfighter F2 x LBL


----------



## CaDreDay (Sep 4, 2016)

Heres some white Dawgs xlbl at 3weeks ish, bring on the frost rails girls  I'll be watchin..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 4, 2016)

CaDreDay said:


> Heres some white Dawgs xlbl at 3weeks ish, bring on the frost rails girls  I'll be watchin..


Nice and frosty for only 3 weeks!! Great stuff


----------



## CaDreDay (Sep 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice and frosty for only 3 weeks!! Great stuff


Yeah it started showing up at 2 weeks and got me excited, this run I turned on the boost (1100watt) and took off the glass which looks to be helping


----------



## packrat007 (Sep 7, 2016)

A few LBL crosses at 47 days.
zero dark 30 purple

Deadhead

SFV

Starfighter


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 7, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> A few LBL crosses at 47 days.
> zero dark 30 purple
> View attachment 3775144
> Deadhead
> ...


Looking great man!! I see you got some purple to come out on the ZD too!!


----------



## packrat007 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, I think that one will finish quite dark. Was surprised to see purple on one of the DeadHeads. I'll post again when they're done. Thanks.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 7, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Yes, I think that one will finish quite dark. Was surprised to see purple on one of the DeadHeads. I'll post again when they're done. Thanks.


I know....that makes me want to pop my Deadhead x LBL


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 16, 2016)

Just got my freebies in the mail, quick question as I did not find it in the thread. What is long bottom leaf genetics? Thanks in advance.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 16, 2016)

durbanblue said:


> Just got my freebies in the mail, quick question as I did not find it in the thread. What is long bottom leaf genetics? Thanks in advance.


SFV OG Kush x Jack Cleaner 2


----------



## packrat007 (Oct 3, 2016)

Day 63.
Zero Dark 30 purple

Starfighter X LBL

Deadhead X LBL

SFV X LBL

Pretty good for freebies.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 3, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Day 63.
> Zero Dark 30 purple
> View attachment 3796230
> Starfighter X LBL
> ...


Yes sir !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 4, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Day 63.
> Zero Dark 30 purple
> View attachment 3796230
> Starfighter X LBL
> ...


Awesome! They look real nice mate


----------



## CaDreDay (Oct 5, 2016)

Quick shots at Week 8 IL have more when they're done 
White Dawg x lbl
 

Sfv x lbl
 
Zero dark 30 x lbl (the 1/4 thats purple,looks preggers it put out 1 male flower and I had missed it, from a leak others are good


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 5, 2016)

CaDreDay said:


> Quick shots at Week 8 IL have more when they're done
> White Dawg x lbl
> View attachment 3797309 View attachment 3797310
> 
> ...


Wow man, they are sexy girls!! Have you sent pics of them to DBJ? I know he'd appreciate it


----------



## CaDreDay (Oct 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow man, they are sexy girls!! Have you sent pics of them to DBJ? I know he'd appreciate it


Not yet but that's a good idea, pretty damn happy about how they're turning out


----------



## packrat007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice job. Those look great, lots of frost.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 5, 2016)

CaDreDay said:


> Not yet but that's a good idea, pretty damn happy about how they're turning out


I know DBJ would love them too!!


----------



## comptonchuckz (Oct 6, 2016)

A


CaDreDay said:


> Quick shots at Week 8 IL have more when they're done
> White Dawg x lbl
> View attachment 3797309 View attachment 3797310
> 
> ...


Damn They Look Fire! Hows The White 
Dawg On The Nose? Makes Me Wanna Pop Mine


----------



## CaDreDay (Oct 6, 2016)

comptonchuckz said:


> A
> 
> Damn They Look Fire! Hows The White
> Dawg On The Nose? Makes Me Wanna Pop Mine


O man they are my favorite at this point and will be asking him for more next time,yields better than the others. that 2nd pic of the frost monster, very branch and super sativa looking growth, smells perfumy fruity like an bitter orange gummy candy then I get grape soda with spice that lingers half way up the nose , like a sour grape when I think of that while I'm smelling I can't stop, she's at week 8 and has a week maybe more to go


----------



## comptonchuckz (Oct 6, 2016)

Sounds Delicious! Cant Wait For The Smoke Report In A Few Weeks. Good Job You Did Her Good


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 22, 2016)

DBJ & GLG kicking major butt! 

Here are my two GG4 x LBL up front in the tent @ day 19F. They are very vigorous, and have extremely woody, stiff stems until the tops that stretched like the dickens, viney and elongated, but still pretty erect - great candidates for spreading out with LST early in veg. I hope they can support little GG4 grenades. 



Although I could lollipop them a little bit more down low, the snow's starting up top! They smell slightly of used coffee grounds or damp earth - not loud at all. The colors are helped by the 63-67F nighttime temps. No climate control up here in the high desert.


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 1, 2016)

What a difference 10 days make! These are the same GG4xLBL at the end of week 4. 

Here's the whole garden.



#3 (left front) has a nice color that isn't related to temps, and the smell is this LOUD sharpie pen over a chem green apple. It's very unique.



#2 (right front) has no smell of any kind - it's really weird - but has holiday colors, red and greens. Too bad it's not much of a producer.


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 6, 2016)

GG4 x LBL at the end of week 5.



#3 pheno on the left is incredible. Size, structure, health - it's doing great right now, and damn is it LOUD. 



It's swelling nicely, has great purple colors, and smells like mint chocolate chip ice cream. No joke.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 6, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> GG4 x LBL at the end of week 5.
> 
> View attachment 3824457
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah! Looking beautiful man!!


----------



## comptonchuckz (Nov 9, 2016)

Any new updates on the white dawg? Got 2 seedlings of it going at the moment


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 15, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> GG4 x LBL at the end of week 5.
> 
> View attachment 3824457
> 
> ...


You are rocking it bro .


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks @skunkwreck  DBJ is rockin it at Great Lakes Genetics!

Here's an update on the GG4 x LBL at the end of week 6.

Whole garden.



#3 - left side of above pic.

#3 closeup, looking gorgeous.



#2 - right front of first pic.



#2 a little closer up. No smell and a little wispy/hairy. It's like the ugly sister of #3. Still pretty!


----------



## GreenTools (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm curious about the zero dark 30 x LBL. Still have my freebie pack....think I'm about to pop it seeing how I am running short on cbd gear...anyone run it and get it tested?


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 19, 2016)

Can anyone post a smoke report on anything?
Thanks!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> Can anyone post a smoke report on anything?
> Thanks!


Sure  

Starfighter F2 x LBL - Smoked in a joint. Hit by the end of the joint, I was very stoned but still clear enough to have a conversation. Tasted quite sweet with a hint of spice. High was long lasting (2 hours +) but I fell asleep before it wore off completely. 

Zero dark 30 #6 (purp) x LBL. Smoked through a joint. Creeper stone, took a little while to come on, sweet flavour on inhale. Stone wasn't as long lasting but was very clear to me, may have needed another week to get more ambers. Still a good stone though.


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sure
> 
> Starfighter F2 x LBL - Smoked in a joint. Hit by the end of the joint, I was very stoned but still clear enough to have a conversation. Tasted quite sweet with a hint of spice. High was long lasting (2 hours +) but I fell asleep before it wore off completely.
> 
> Zero dark 30 #6 (purp) x LBL. Smoked through a joint. Creeper stone, took a little while to come on, sweet flavour on inhale. Stone wasn't as long lasting but was very clear to me, may have needed another week to get more ambers. Still a good stone though.


Thanks Mo, as always on point.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> Thanks Mo, as always on point.


Thanks buddy, glad I could help!!


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 20, 2016)

Threw a pack of starfighter x long bottom leaf in a shot glass last night. Still vegging my first grow but wanted to get the second wave started so I can veg em out for a min. I'm running black gold water hold coco/sphagnum mix and Nectar for the Gods for nutes. Any help or tips for this strain from you seasoned guys would be appreciated


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Threw a pack of starfighter x long bottom leaf in a shot glass last night. Still vegging my first grow but wanted to get the second wave started so I can veg em out for a min. I'm running black gold water hold coco/sphagnum mix and Nectar for the Gods for nutes. Any help or tips for this strain from you seasoned guys would be appreciated


She's a pretty hearty strain mate, I'm in organic soil so only used water and compost teas but she showed now issues  I did find them hard to crack the seed pods though, one I had to help escape!


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> She's a pretty hearty strain mate, I'm in organic soil so only used water and compost teas but she showed now issues  I did find them hard to crack the seed pods though, one I had to help escape!


Awesome! I'm only using organic nutes but I'm in coco. Hoping mine look at least half as frosty as yours. Gotta try my hand at ewc or compost teas soon. Thanks for the help


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Awesome! I'm only using organic nutes but I'm in coco. Hoping mine look at least half as frosty as yours. Gotta try my hand at ewc or compost teas soon. Thanks for the help


I'm sure they will mate, DBJ said that mine looked very similar to others that he had seen!! Definitely give the compost teas a go hey, worth getting the bennies in there to help things along


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 21, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm sure they will mate, DBJ said that mine looked very similar to others that he had seen!! Definitely give the compost teas a go hey, worth getting the bennies in there to help things along


Just got back to the lab and after a 24 hour soak in h2o2 and water they are all cracked and have very small taproots.


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 25, 2016)

Here we are at day 52. These are turning out to be quite the freebies!

Here's the #3 plant in full. This one reeks! It has a very strong smell of mint chocolate chip ice cream + a sharpie. Super dank and rock hard nugs.

 

Here's a closeup of one of those nugs looking juicy and frosty AF! 

 

And here's the #2 plant. This one isn't going to yield as much as its sister, but the nugs are much frostier. Good density going all the way down, but not rock hard like #3.

 

This is the nug on the far right of the #2 photo above. In flower, #2 started off with no smell whatsoever for the first 4 weeks. In wk 5 it developed a wet ashtray smell. Since the end of wk 6 it acquired what I can only describe as a faint smell of rain or wet pavement, backed by a tiny amount of lemon. I'm fully expecting #2 to be a real surprise in the jar, and look at that frost! Holy cow!


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 25, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Here we are at day 52. These are turning out to be quite the freebies!
> 
> Here's the #3 plant in full. This one reeks! It has a very strong smell of mint chocolate chip ice cream + a sharpie. Super dank and rock hard nugs.
> 
> ...


Looking dank bro!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 25, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Here we are at day 52. These are turning out to be quite the freebies!
> 
> Here's the #3 plant in full. This one reeks! It has a very strong smell of mint chocolate chip ice cream + a sharpie. Super dank and rock hard nugs.
> 
> ...


Awesome mate, looking fire!!


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 26, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Day 63.
> Zero Dark 30 purple
> View attachment 3796230
> Starfighter X LBL
> ...


Howd they smoke? They look really good. Seems like everyones waiting on some smoke reports on these. Myself included


----------



## Alienwidow (Nov 26, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> Here we are at day 52. These are turning out to be quite the freebies!
> 
> Here's the #3 plant in full. This one reeks! It has a very strong smell of mint chocolate chip ice cream + a sharpie. Super dank and rock hard nugs.
> 
> ...


Looks like fire bro. Great work so far.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 26, 2016)

Starfighter x longbottom leaf except the 2 upper right which are DJ's gold FEMS from DNA.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 26, 2016)

This is info from DBJ from another site explaining a lil about some crosses and future crosses.. 


This Is Dragnoatjeffy
I am Bad Dawg gennetics.

Before i started Greatlakes Gentics I helped Mota (Mota Rebel) sell and test strains.
I took his Stud Long Bottom Leaf Male (SFV OG clone only x Jacks Cleaner 2 mabe by Loran). , which is the stud in Rebel OG ,Twisted Fruit, Vally Ghash ,Yopper Kush just to name a few..
I made a open pollination with It to a group of well know strains such as GG4,ECSD,SFV OG,Dead Head,Kosher Kush,Starfighter,Head band ect.

All the mothers are strains I have grown in my Garden for a long time and have been proven stable.

The ZD30 ,Zero dark 30, is a strain made by Sym.It is La Confidental x Purple Kush (Mota). It won a 2nd place high CBD award at the 2012 Hash Bash.

I pollinated 4 Tall Phenos (potentally high CBD strains) and 1 short pheno,that is solid purple and that looked and tasted like La Confidental.

The tall plants should have some high THC/CBD phenos.

I also hit Bodhi's Harliquin BX and his CBD Rich Blessings with LBL.

Most have been grown out doors ,but only a few were grown in door's.
I have asked for some feed back and will share what comes threw in a news letter.
Thanks DBJ








*BAD DAWG GENETICS*


*BELOW IS A LIST OF MOTHER PLANTS THAT I BREED TO LONG BOTTOM LEAF(MADE BY LORAN). THEY ARE CURRANTLY AVALABLE AS FREEBIES AT Greatlakes Genetics. (or will be in the near furture)*









I have a friend that use to live in Cali. He traded me a 1/4 pound of Bubba kush for some of my buds.
We got 30 seeds out of 1/4 pound, This was sum bad ass weed.
We popped all 30 seeds, they were all female. So they were probably a hermi, how ever none of the seeds that we popped hermied.
All plants were simular and we ended up keeping 1 ,Number 30. It is still in my top 5 best strains.

Brown sugar (I made this 15 years ago (fucking Incredible x hash plant (sinsi seeds).Tested at 23%THC




Blue thunder
Pre 98 BK (Mota CUT)
GG4
ECSD -now named East Coast SFV grown out 2 time nice, Sfv og ,the same clone as used in the making of LBL
Star Fighter F2 Excotic
Head Band (aka Dayrecker Diesel)
White Dawg
Kosher Kush
White Firer
The White
White skunk
Socal Master kush
Chem D
Dead Head
Eskimo pie ( Illuminati)
Z-D 30 #8 Potenal high CBD
Z-D 30 #9 Potenal high CBD



Z-D 30 #15 Potenal high CBD
Girl scout cookies
Cookie wreck
Harlquin BX Bodhi 2 mothers
CBD rich blessings Bobhi 2 mothers


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 26, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> This is info from DBJ from another site explaining a lil about some crosses and future crosses..
> 
> 
> This Is Dragnoatjeffy
> ...


Good info, thanks brotha. Seems like dbj and mota fell out from what I've heard. I can't wait to see what's in these freebies for sure though.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 26, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> This is info from DBJ from another site explaining a lil about some crosses and future crosses..
> 
> 
> This Is Dragnoatjeffy
> ...


Damn, would love to get a bubba and blue thunder cross with the LBL, they'd be dank as hell!


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the good info on the various crosses. I would love to get more from DBJ to grow and chronicle here.

I harvested the GG4 x LBL last night at day 60. Here's #2 a little before harvest, looking great with all the GG4 frost and foxtailing structure. This one's a stealth grow candidate - it barely smells of fresh dirt with a tiny hint of lemon.



Same nug at harvest. She fattened up nicely in the last two weeks. I hope she develops a good flavor in the jars.



The full view of #2 - might get a smidge over 100g dried and trimmed.



Here's some root porn. I gave her no water at all the last two weeks. These 18gal SIPs work well.



No flash on this nug shot. Her resin is very dry and sandy feeling. I'm used to sticky or greasy/wet, so dry and granular is weird!


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 3, 2016)

And here's the #3 pheno out of the 4 ladies I got from 6 seeds. She smells exactly like mint chocolate chip ice cream. It's a crazy smell that I can't wait to sample in the new year!

 

She had lots of foxtailing like a good GG4 cross. Not as much frost as #2, but definitely not lacking at all.

 

Same shot with natural lighting. She's definitely a week+ early at day 60, but holiday travel plans means she needs to be in jars and curing with humidity packs by the 14th.

 

Great colors on this cross, and very dense buds. The yield on this lady is probably going to be around 5 zips dry. She's definitely a keeper if she smokes well.

Happy holidays, Great Lakes Genetics & RIU!


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 3, 2016)

Seedling update of the starfighter f2 x longbottom leaf. Doing a poor mans sips method and they seem to be loving it. Coco/sphagnum mix with nectar for the gods nutes. Under a 600w mh lamp. The 2 on the right are DNA DJ's gold


----------



## 1kemosabe (Dec 3, 2016)

Looking forward to this grow @incogneato420 .


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 3, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> Looking forward to this grow @incogneato420 .


Me neither bro. Hope I do them justice! I'll update here. I don't feel like doing a separate log.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 3, 2017)

I plugged GLG because I have a ton of sucess with them. I do not work for them. Look in the GLG thread and you will see my orders successful. I have a tin of Badd dogg and will look to see what is next.

Thanks for looking!

Cookiewreck x LBL 1 of 3. Other 2 are still flowering.





That is some small specks of perlite, the white, in the buds. I knocked a few over this time while removing them from the tent. Sucked bad!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 4, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> I plugged GLG because I have a ton of sucess with them. I do not work for them. Look in the GLG thread and you will see my orders successful. I have a tin of Badd dogg and will look to see what is next.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> ...


Very nice man! I wouldn't mind trying out the Cookie wreck cross myself!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 4, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Very nice man! I wouldn't mind trying out the Cookie wreck cross myself!


Makes me way excited for the 6 I dropped over the weekend. Looking delicious


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh and I got lots of emails from GLG today guys. Auctions and a new breeder.


----------



## CaDreDay (Jan 4, 2017)

comptonchuckz said:


> Any new updates on the white dawg? Got 2 seedlings of it going at the moment


Yea mine went 11weeks and we're always begging for more calmag, hers some pics of dried flowers, its a nice heady high wakes me right up good morning/ day smoke, I don't get the munchies or pass out with it


----------



## Vicfirth12 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi folks. I had the chance to grow out the forum cookies x lbl and have been looking for info since. I was pointed in this direction and it's great to see that the other crosses are being well received.

I had two females, one witch I kept. Flowered for 13 weeks. Really complex flavour and aroma but lavender, marzipan and earth are about as close as I can get.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2017)

Vicfirth12 said:


> Hi folks. I had the chance to grow out the forum cookies x lbl and have been looking for info since. I was pointed in this direction and it's great to see that the other crosses are being well received.
> 
> I had two females, one witch I kept. Flowered for 13 weeks. Really complex flavour and aroma but lavender, marzipan and earth are about as close as I can get.
> 
> View attachment 3871305 View attachment 3871306 View attachment 3871307


Nice!
I have a 5 pack of the GSC(forum cut) X LBL, that I've recently popped. Only 2 of 5 ever sprouted.
I hope I get 2 nice plants from it.


----------



## Vicfirth12 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice!
> I have a 5 pack of the GSC(forum cut) X LBL, that I've recently popped. Only 2 of 5 ever sprouted.
> I hope I get 2 nice plants from it.


Same for me man. 2 out 5 sprouted both girls and both good.


----------



## J&J frosty gem (Jan 8, 2017)

Got couple deadhead og x lbl looking good so far


----------



## Nu-Be (Jan 8, 2017)

Vicfirth12 said:


> Hi folks. I had the chance to grow out the forum cookies x lbl and have been looking for info since. I was pointed in this direction and it's great to see that the other crosses are being well received.
> 
> I had two females, one witch I kept. Flowered for 13 weeks. Really complex flavour and aroma but lavender, marzipan and earth are about as close as I can get.
> 
> View attachment 3871305 View attachment 3871306 View attachment 3871307


Nice pics, Vic! Got any higher rez pics? That pheno deserves a closer inspection. 

Here's my smoke report for 2 out of my 4 GG4 x LBL ladies:

Evaluation & Smoke Report​*Strain, Lineage & Breeder?*

Gorilla Glue #4 x Longbottom Leaf (SFV OG x Jack’s Cleaner #2) by Bad Dog Genetics (house breeder for www.greatlakesgenetics.com seedbank)

*Indoor Grown or Outdoor?*

Indoor under 12x Cree 3590 3500K COBs @1400ma in a 4x4 tent

*Organics or Synthetics? *

Recycled Organic Living Soil (ROLS) in Sub-Irrigated Planters (SIPs) - 7gal ROLS in cloth pots on top of 18gal SIPs reservoirs

*Harvest Size, Bag Appeal & Density*

*Pheno 1:* TBD

*Pheno 2:* 113g. Harvested at day 60, very stretchy, but was done at day 56. 8/10 bag appeal: no big colas, but no larf either – all bowl to joint sized nugs. Incredibly frosty, and solid as a rock. This one has “dry” trichs that feel like sand and aren’t sticky at all. Surprisingly solid yield from this plant.



*Pheno 3:* 100g. Again took at day 60, moderate stretch, but needed another week to 10 days. 7/10 bag appeal: some big colas, but it is not as dense as the other. Sticky. Expected these nugs to weigh more, but they need finishing time to plump up.



*Pheno 4:* TBD

*Odor Level & Description*

*Pheno 1:* TBD Smells like #2 with more lemon at day 30F. Grows like it too.

*Pheno 2:* Smelled like nothing for early flower, then smelled like wet ashtray, then hot concrete after a fresh rain, and finally like rich earth with very light lemon. Cured, it smells like butterscotch pudding with overtones of the dirt in an old growth birch forest below the decomposing leaves.

*Pheno 3:* The best smelling pheno so far, alternated between a green apple scented sharpie and mint chocolate chip in flower. Cured, it smells like sweet dirt mixed with chocolate and sharpie. Delicious!

*Pheno 4:* TBD Smells like #2 almost exactly at day 30F. Grows like it too.

*Smoke Report and Ratings (Taste, Effects, Smoothness, Duration, etc.)*

*Pheno 1:* TBD

*Pheno 2:* 6/10 This one has a very mild “earthy” flavor, with a slight hint of lemon in the finish. Not tasty, but not offensive. Smooth smoke that is full on the palette, perhaps “creamy.” It got labeled “creeper reefer.” It’s not super strong, but very relaxing, albeit short-lived: 45min effects at most. After vaping a bowl, you won’t get higher the more you smoke.

*Pheno 3:* 8/10 This one tastes just like it smells, which is a bonus. Maybe more early chocolate tones than synthetic sharpie in the smoke. Very delicious! Not harsh at all, but not “creamy” either. The effects are just like #2, slightly creeper, but its effects last longer and it has no ceiling – it’ll take you to another galaxy if you keep puffing it.

*Pheno 4:* TBD

*Medicinal value?*

Pheno 2 might be good for anxiety because it’s short-term. Pheno 3 might be good for PTSD and pain because you just keep getting higher and zone out.

*Keeper?*

So far, #3 has potential to be a keeper for the flavor, but it’s so slow to finish that I’m not sure it’s worth it. I’m looking at #1 and #4 to be an upgraded version of #2 – fast, good yield, and good flavor with nice effects.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2017)

Vicfirth12 said:


> Hi folks. I had the chance to grow out the forum cookies x lbl and have been looking for info since. I was pointed in this direction and it's great to see that the other crosses are being well received.
> 
> I had two females, one witch I kept. Flowered for 13 weeks. Really complex flavour and aroma but lavender, marzipan and earth are about as close as I can get.
> 
> View attachment 3871305 View attachment 3871306 View attachment 3871307


Oh shit, I never knew there were gsc x lbl too! Damn!


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 8, 2017)

What next guys?


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 8, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh shit, I never knew there were gsc x lbl too! Damn!


Yep. There's 

GSC
GSC Forum cut
And Cookie wreck

All crossed with LBL


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh shit, I never knew there were gsc x lbl too! Damn!


I've had mine about 2 months. This is the first I'd heard of anyone growing them out. It looks like a keeper, but 12 weeks, now I know what to expect.

@eastcoastmo, how do you feel about the Starfighter X Lbl, since you grew them out? I've got 2 packs now and was thinking of giving them a try sometime.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Yep. There's
> 
> GSC
> GSC Forum cut
> ...


Bugger, I'd get some but not real keen on paying $30US ($50AU) for postage! Ah well. 



Bakersfield said:


> I've had mine about 2 months. This is the first I'd heard of anyone growing them out. It looks like a keeper, but 12 weeks, now I know what to expect.
> 
> @eastcoastmo, how do you feel about the Starfighter X Lbl, since you grew them out? I've got 2 packs now and was thinking of giving them a try sometime.


Hit that shit man, the starfighter was some really good smoke, strong but not couchlock, had me flying for ages!!


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jan 9, 2017)

Here's GG #4 x LBL end of week 6ECSD x LBL same timeframeslightly stressed...

I also just popped 2 Star fighter f2 x LBL.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

jpdnkstr said:


> Here's GG #4 x LBL end of week 6View attachment 3872113ECSD x LBL same timeframeView attachment 3872114slightly stressed...
> 
> I also just popped 2 Star fighter f2 x LBL.


Are the Starfighter f2 X LBl labelled as such?
I was wondering about the 2 packs of Starfighter X Lbl that I have, do not have an f2 on the label.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Are the Starfighter f2 X LBl labelled as such?
> I was wondering about the 2 packs of Starfighter X Lbl that I have, do not have an f2 on the label.



Yep they are different on is labeled starfighter x LBL

And the other is starfighter F2 x LBL


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks, I guess he sent me his old stock unless their still making the f1's. The two packs I own have slightly different labels, though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks buddy, glad I could help!!


Just a couple of days ago, I not so subtly offered up a 10 pack of starfighter F2 x lbl for 3 decent fem beans - the biggest reason being that I can always use fem beans to back up regs turned males, and that I'm flush with beans that I can't get to as it is.

Just took a smoke break while reading this thread - thanks for the help, amigo. Your grow pics on my freebie stopped me from making a big mistake.


----------



## Vicfirth12 (Jan 9, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Nice pics, Vic! Got any higher rez pics? That pheno deserves a closer inspection.
> 
> Here's my smoke report for 2 out of my 4 GG4 x LBL ladies:
> 
> ...


I havn't unfortunately bud. The full plant pictures were deleted a while back. I'll be flowering a cut fairly soon so I'll make sure to get some decent pictures then.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Just a couple of days ago, I not so subtly offered up a 10 pack of starfighter F2 x lbl for 3 decent fem beans - the biggest reason being that I can always use fem beans to back up regs turned males, and that I'm flush with beans that I can't get to as it is.
> 
> Just took a smoke break while reading this thread - thanks for the help, amigo. Your grow pics on my freebie stopped me from making a big mistake.


Any time my man!! Honestly bro, it is really good smoke, must be grown to believe


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Any time my man!! Honestly bro, it is really good smoke, must be grown to believe


Finished quick, too, right? That's a trait I value _high_ly.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Finished quick, too, right? That's a trait I value _high_ly.


Yeah man, from memory around 9 weeks...


----------



## Nu-Be (Jan 22, 2017)

I have the other two phenos of GG4 x LBL going this round, along with another run at the #3 chocolate mint sharpie pheno. Here's a photo dump at day 47F.

The two new ones are structured like the damp earth pheno - very stretchy and strong red stems that I had to supercrop to keep them below the COBs - but have more and better smell: earth + lemon + slight berry. 

#1

 

 

#3 (mint chocolate sharpie keeper from last round)

 

 

#4


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 22, 2017)

Has anyone grown out the Blackberry Banana x LBL? Seems most people have been doing Zero Dark, Starfighter, and GG#4. Currently have a few Starfighter in veg trying to decide on Blackberry Banana or GG #4 for next run.


----------



## hayrolld (Jan 22, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> I have the other two phenos of GG4 x LBL going this round, along with another run at the #3 chocolate mint sharpie pheno. Here's a photo dump at day 47F.
> 
> The two new ones are structured like the damp earth pheno - very stretchy and strong red stems that I had to supercrop to keep them below the COBs - but have more and better smell: earth + lemon + slight berry.
> 
> ...


Your name may be the biggest misnomer I have seen on any forum. They look fantastic (as usual)


----------



## BIGNUTS (Jan 22, 2017)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Has anyone grown out the Blackberry Banana x LBL? Seems most people have been doing Zero Dark, Starfighter, and GG#4. Currently have a few Starfighter in veg trying to decide on Blackberry Banana or GG #4 for next run.


I have Blackberry Banana x LBL too. Anyone have any info on these


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 1, 2017)

@hayrolld thanks, man. I just started growing 8mo ago, so that's kind of you to say. 

gg4 x lbl #4 has sparkly trichs. leans very gg4 I'd say.

 

#3 is showing why it's a keeper.


----------



## Nu-Be (Mar 11, 2017)

The last two phenos of this turned out pretty good. Pheno 1 smells of lavender and mint, but didn't yield that great. It has a good taste, and a nice relaxing high.



Pheno 4 leaned more gg4, and yielded 108g trimmed and cured. It has an earthy, slight gasand lemon smell that doesn't translate to the flavor, which is just sweet and mild but not distinctive. The high is a little racy, but settles into a cozy meditative stupor after awhile. Very nice.



It was also really pretty up to the end:



The rerun of pheno 3 was decent. The buds didn't fill out as much this round, but it still has a great green apple sharpie smell. This one would be nice outdoors.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 11, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> The last two phenos of this turned out pretty good. Pheno 1 smells of lavender and mint, but didn't yield that great. It has a good taste, and a nice relaxing high.
> 
> View attachment 3903950
> 
> ...


Very nice man, looks dank as


----------



## Worcester (Mar 12, 2017)

Phatlewtz said:


> A lot of us recently got a bunch of these freebies recently from Great Lakes Genetics...since DBJ hooked us up so well, least we can do is start a thread showcasing his gear..I've heard lots of good things recently...so if you're growing them, lets see/hear about it!
> 
> View attachment 3717282


Thank You...


----------



## torontoke (Mar 12, 2017)

I just put 6 deadhead X lbl in paper towel because of this thread.

Great looking plants everyone.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 12, 2017)

Blackberry banana x LBL


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2017)

One of 3 Deadhead OG x LBL. Gonna give these a nice long veg.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2017)

Deadhead x LBL updated. Topped 3-4 times. Another wk or so and it'll be time for the bloom room for sexing


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Deadhead x LBL updated. Topped 3-4 times. Another wk or so and it'll be time for the bloom room for sexing
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911365


so a 1 month veg @24/0 ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 24, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> so a 1 month veg @24/0 ?


Yeah roughly. I "may" continue to veg the best looking one after sexing because I've been impressed with DBJ/BDGs crosses and have no worries about wasted space.
I need to decide soon too because these are starting to get a bit stretchy, so its either top again or throw em in the bloom room. Right now, I'm really just waiting for the opportunity to grab some decent clones from the bottom. May have to LST to get that to happen though.
I dropped my last 5 Starfighter F2xLBL seeds a couple days ago too and that's influenced my decision to cut the veg on the DHs from 8-10wk veg to 4wks.
Whatever I decide I'll update because DBJs work and generosity deserves the review.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah roughly. I "may" continue to veg the best looking one after sexing because I've been impressed with DBJ/BDGs crosses and have no worries about wasted space.
> I need to decide soon too because these are starting to get a bit stretchy, so its either top again or throw em in the bloom room. Right now, I'm really just waiting for the opportunity to grab some decent clones from the bottom. May have to LST to get that to happen though.
> I dropped my last 5 Starfighter F2xLBL seeds a couple days ago too and that's influenced my decision to cut the veg on the DHs from 8-10wk veg to 4wks.
> Whatever I decide I'll update because DBJs work and generosity deserves the review.


i like those lbl crosses also. if you decide to top, how long do you plan on keeping a mom before flowering her? i plan to run the kosher kush#1 & blackberry banana lbl crosses outdoors. last years starfighter x lbl served me well, hopefully i can monster crop the ones i have finishing up now. dbj & glg is the way to go. i completely respect the other banks i have used, but glg is #1 to me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 24, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> i like those lbl crosses also. if you decide to top, how long do you plan on keeping a mom before flowering her? i plan to run the kosher kush#1 & blackberry banana lbl crosses outdoors. last years starfighter x lbl served me well, hopefully i can monster crop the ones i have finishing up now. dbj & glg is the way to go. i completely respect the other banks i have used, but glg is #1 to me.


If I decide to top again I would give them approx. 2 wks to recover before flipping. Of course that's all dependent on how the plant responds. So far all 3 are very uniform.
The Kosher Kush x Blkberry Ban LBL sounds promising. I cant wait to see what GLG does for this yrs 4/20 promo. I've already started adding packs to my cart and there's what....4 wks left before it even starts!? lol


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> If I decide to top again I would give them approx. 2 wks to recover before flipping. Of course that's all dependent on how the plant responds. So far all 3 are very uniform.
> The Kosher Kush x Blkberry Ban LBL sounds promising. I cant wait to see what GLG does for this yrs 4/20 promo. I've already started adding packs to my cart and there's what....4 wks left before it even starts!? lol


hopefully i can pick up/ask for some deadhead x lbl freebies. i know dbj has the gg#4 x lbl for sale, but none of the other crosses currently. only thing i want right now wont be available until 420. i still have a glg motarebel c99 x (purple urkle x purple kush) freebie that i have yet to run, along with zero dark 30 freebies, and folks wonder why we stick up for dbj so tough.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 24, 2017)

I have the Zero Dark 30 too and somehow, it just keeps getting pushed to the back of the line. I know I'm prob. missing out too.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2017)

An update to my 2 GSC X LBL that sprouted. 1 was male and the other was female, but changed direction by week 3, showing off a few pollen sacks.
I sent them both to the compost heap for recycling.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 31, 2017)

@Bakersfield Sorry you had a Issue. i have Had a lot of good grow reports on them.

GSC x Long bottom Leaf at 10 weeks grown by Vicfirth12


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 31, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> @Bakersfield Sorry you had a Issue. i have Had a lot of good grow reports on them.
> 
> GSC x Long bottom Leaf at 10 weeks grown by Vicfirth12


Do you still have the gsc cross as freebies/for sale DBJ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> @Bakersfield Sorry you had a Issue. i have Had a lot of good grow reports on them.
> 
> GSC x Long bottom Leaf at 10 weeks grown by Vicfirth12


I was looking forward to growing them out, but sometimes, that's how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I was looking forward to growing them out, but sometimes, that's how the cookie crumbles.


so we just pop more beans & hope the gods shine down on us with heavy yields & greasy resin glands...


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 1, 2017)

@eastcoastmo , I Gave out all that I had baged up.I will be cleaning out the fridge later this year and will have a Pick your pack promo after that.So I assume there will be limited numbers of all strains.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 1, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> @eastcoastmo Pick your pack promo after that...


i'll be dammed, why choose any other bank?

420 promos, anniversary promos, bogo promos, guess the amount of seeds promos; great lakes generosity...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 1, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> @eastcoastmo , I Gave out all that I had baged up.I will be cleaning out the fridge later this year and will have a Pick your pack promo after that.So I assume there will be limited numbers of all strains.


Thanks champ, I'll keep a close eye out and have some USD ready to go!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 25, 2017)

Had to post. This lady is a monster. 

22 days flower....total frost monster

Blackberry banana kush x lbl


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 25, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Had to post. This lady is a monster.
> 
> 22 days flower....total frost monster
> 
> ...


Those ladies are getting fat! Looks like you are gonna have good production from them. What kinds of smells are you getting?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 25, 2017)

Very little so far, just Sweet Sweet candy smells. I'll keep you posted. I'm thinking next couple weeks should be noticeable


----------



## Alien dream (May 6, 2017)

Anyone ran the headband(daywrecker diesel) x lol? Would love to see some pics. Thanks for the freebies bad dawg!!


----------



## Alien dream (May 6, 2017)

Lbl, damn autocorrect


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2017)

Alien dream said:


> Anyone ran the headband(daywrecker diesel) x lol? Would love to see some pics. Thanks for the freebies bad dawg!!


I dropped 4 seeds of HBxLBL a couple days ago. I'll update as things progress. Excited to see what comes out of these. This will be the 3rd BadDawg grow I've done and haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 8, 2017)

Inner nugglet of blackberry banana kush x lbl

Day 37


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 8, 2017)

Day 38 - she is dense AF with weeks left to go. Very easy to grow plant.


----------



## Chef420 (May 8, 2017)

^ Beautiful. I'm going to have to start running some BDG. I have the freebies from last year and then this year....I need another tent.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 8, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Day 38 - she is dense AF with weeks left to go. Very easy to grow plant.
> 
> View attachment 3939031


That filled in beautifully. I wish I could say my Deadhead OGxLBL were doing even half as good as that! I ended up with one female that I think I may have stunted. It looked great til I up-potted and topped it again.
I really hope Dragboat can find a few more packs that Banana cross. 

Well done!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 9, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> That filled in beautifully. I wish I could say my Deadhead OGxLBL were doing even half as good as that! I ended up with one female that I think I may have stunted. It looked great til I up-potted and topped it again.
> I really hope Dragboat can find a few more packs that Banana cross.
> 
> Well done!!


You're telling me. I'm glad I requested 2 packs last time I ordered. Not 420 but the next special annually. Can't remember what the event was


----------



## hayrolld (May 9, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You're telling me. I'm glad I requested 2 packs last time I ordered. Not 420 but the next special annually. Can't remember what the event was


It was Christmas, I landed the same deal. @Tangerine_ if you wait till the 420 madness dies down, DBJ will be able to respond to an email. You might have to put an order in to get a freebie, but I would bet he will help you out. If they are all gone, pm me.


----------



## Craigson (May 10, 2017)

How do the LBL crosses do outdoors?
Germing 10 starfighter f2 x LBL and hoping to put them outside
Thx


----------



## hydgrow (May 10, 2017)

@greendiamond9 does lots of outdoor. Maybe he has done some of these outside?


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 10, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> @greendiamond9 does lots of outdoor. Maybe he has done some of these outside?


Not yet but I am planning on putting some Starfighter F2 x LBL outdoors this year.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> It was Christmas, I landed the same deal. @Tangerine_ if you wait till the 420 madness dies down, DBJ will be able to respond to an email. You might have to put an order in to get a freebie, but I would bet he will help you out. If they are all gone, pm me.


Thank you. I'll wait a couple weeks and shoot DBJ an email. If they're gone I'll definitely pm you.


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Not yet but I am planning on putting some Starfighter F2 x LBL outdoors this year.


I am going to do some inside. Any info on this strain?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

Snapped some pics before starting winter clean-up in the veg and bloom rooms.

3 of 5 Starfighter F2 x LBL. 5/5 germ but my asshole cat ate one just as it broke ground and the other is still in my seedling tent because it self-topped so its growing a bit slower.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 11, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I am going to do some inside. Any info on this strain?


Not much but I do know the Starfighter F2 is from Exotic Genetix.


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

Maybe soon I,LL do an all freebie all star run.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2017)

This is my second run with it. I didn't take cuttings the first time. BIG mistake. These are potent! The bud structure isn't rock hard but not super airy either. I cant recall what it smelled like but I do remember how much I enjoyed it. I don't think anyone who runs this one will be disappointed. There is fire to be had in those packs. Dragboat/BadDawg has BEST freebies around!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I am going to do some inside. Any info on this strain?


I posted up some pics of mine from last year, awesome smoke!! Good yield too. Pics are back in the first few pages from memory!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 8, 2017)

Bad dog genetics

Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf

59-62 days --- 7 Oz dry weight / 4 Oz trim --- 10 gal pot.


Very, very happy with the seed run. Clones are moving into the 30 gal SIP



Edit : smoke report forthcoming


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Bad dog genetics
> 
> Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf
> 
> ...


That's a fine trim job.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm really high, but just to be clear, that would be a combined weight of bud and trim of 11 Oz. 

I did not trim down 60% of the crop


----------



## PerroVerde (Jun 9, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Bad dog genetics
> 
> Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf
> 
> ...


Very nice work @Jp.the.pope !


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 10, 2017)

Evaluation & Smoke Report​
*Strain, Lineage & Breeder?*

Blackberry banana kush (jaws) x long bottom leaf (loran)

Bad Dog Genetics

*Indoor Grown or Outdoor?
*
Indoor
11 x 6 room vertical grow
under 2k hps
(7 plants varied strains)

*Organics or Synthetics? *

Recycled Organic Living Soil (ROLS) in 10 gal cloth pot. Hand mixed soil, first run. Top dressed and amended with grokashi, bone meal, bat and seabird guano.

Phed water only.

*Grow report: veg & flower time, stretch, issues.*

From seed. Indeterminate amount of time as seedling. Was waiting on the room. Transferred into the main room from a 1/2 gal pot. Vegged under 150w 5000k cxb cob led before moving into the final room.

Once it was transplanted into the main room and final container it was vegged with 9 other plants under 1.5k hps hung vertically. 20/4.

4 weeks veg.

Flower time was 59-64 days from flip. 2k hps vertically hung.

Stretch was about 1x. Limited stretch but it filled out over time and bushed incredibly without being topped or supported.

*Yield, Bag Appeal & Density* (yields are from Xgal cloth pots)

Only one pheno.


*Pheno 1:*

10 gal pot --- 7 Oz dry meds + 4 Oz trim



*Pheno 2:*


*Pheno 3:*


*Pheno 4:*


*Aroma Level & Description*


Pheno 1: 8/10

Smells strongly of the traditional kush smell. With a front nose of candy or fermenting sugar. Wonderful nose, but somewhat one dimensional. Not nearly as complex from a terp perspective as other strains. More than makes up for it from a medicinal stand point. Reminds me of other higher CBD strains based on smell. The effect of smoking seems to back that up.



Pheno 2: X/10


Pheno 3: X/10


Pheno 4: X/10


*Smoke Report and Ratings (Taste, Effects, Smoothness, Duration, etc.)*


Pheno 1: 9/10.

Tastes like syrup. Vanilla syrup mixed with kushy hash. The smoke is mouth / throat coating, yet soothing as the cure sets in. 1 bowl (.4) instantly numbs and relaxes all of my muscles. Retaining a pleasant head high. Very creative, think obscenely enhanced reverb when listening to reggae. 



Pheno 2: X/10.


Pheno 3: X/10.


Pheno 4: X/10.


*Medicinal value?*

I believe this pheno has high CBD and a more than respectable amount of thc to compete with anything else in my garden. I will be keeping her for the foreseeable future, and hunting the rest of my packs in the near future based off of medicinal properties alone.

*Overall impression?*

Couldn't be happier. Freebies I would definitely pay for. Thanks DBJ 

*Keeper?*

Popped 3 seeds as a test. 1/3 plants left. and. yes. Total. keeper.

Made everything else I've been running the last year look 'ok'. Environmental factors aside (new room / lights / sips / soil/ etc) she was noticeably nicer and easier to grow from beginning to end.

If you have them, run them. And make sure to thank DBJ.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Jun 20, 2017)

hey everyone, i got 4 starfighter f2 x lbl sprouts going now. just wondering what kind of stretch you guys have experienced with them? was thinking of taking them 5 weeks before i flip if the stretch isnt too crazy.

Thanks! and ill definitely post my results!


----------



## Craigson (Jun 20, 2017)

9 x SF x LBL
About a month old, kinda stunted as theyve been in mostly shade. Hoping to plant in the ground this week


----------



## leather lungs (Jun 29, 2017)

I received a pack of freebies bk30 x long bottom leaf does anyone know the genetics of bk30? Thanks


----------



## leather lungs (Jun 29, 2017)

Bump?


----------



## torontoke (Jun 29, 2017)

leather lungs said:


> I received a pack of freebies bk30 x long bottom leaf does anyone know the genetics of bk30? Thanks


I have no idea never heard of it or seen anyone mention it.
@Bad Dawg should know

My guess would be bubba kush maybe mota's


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 29, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I have no idea never heard of it or seen anyone mention it.
> @Bad Dawg should know
> 
> My guess would be bubba kush maybe mota's


He did use Pre 98 BK (Mota CUT) as one of the mothers.


----------



## leather lungs (Jun 29, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I have no idea never heard of it or seen anyone mention it.
> @Bad Dawg should know
> 
> My guess would be bubba kush maybe mota's


I just sent an email. When i find out i will give the info. Thanx for replying


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 29, 2017)

I would think its 98 Bubba Kush (Motas Cut)

Because BlackberryBanna Kush is abbreviated BB on my packs so BK would make Bubba Kush.


----------



## leather lungs (Jun 29, 2017)

https://www.z-labs.nl/community/topic/120-bad-dawg-genetics-freebies-at-greatlakes-genetics/

I just found this. Bubba kush.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 29, 2017)

leather lungs said:


> https://www.z-labs.nl/community/topic/120-bad-dawg-genetics-freebies-at-greatlakes-genetics/
> 
> I just found this. Bubba kush.


There ya go awesome
Sounds great enjoy it


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 29, 2017)

Bubba Kush 30.

So not motas cut but still bubba. Nice score guy!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2017)

Deadhead OG X LBL
 

This poor bugger had a rough beginning but pulled through for me. I sampled a lower and the potency is definitely there. Smelled like lemony gas at chop.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 11, 2017)

Just got some freebies from GLG. Bubba Kush (Mota cut) X Long Bottom Leaf. Anyone else have these or grown them?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 11, 2017)

2nd run with Deadhead OG x LBL
This run's going much better. 
2-3 wks in flower, grown in ROLS. 
I'm expecting rails and rails of lemon frost this round.

My Starfighter F2s are getting ready for a second round too. These too are frost monsters. 
All but one has that same lemony sharp nose. From the JC2 (I think)

Headwrecker (Headband) x LBL just went into flower for its first run. I ended with 1 female from 4 seeds germed. I'll get a pic up soon. Its very vigorous, good branching and cloned easy. (much easier than the DHOGxLBL)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 17, 2017)

Blackberry banana kush x lbl -- IWE

 
Top left (45 mic)
Top right (73 mic)
Bottom (120 mic)

All smell amazing. I'm liking the terps on the 120 best so far


----------



## Gayola (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm still a newbie and I can't find a thing about these. They were freebies in a lemchem purchase. iBook everywhere. I began one and it look sick. I probably throw the others out. If u look around I have many posts asking but no replies. Ty


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 19, 2017)

Zero dark 30 = high cbd strain...la confidential x purple kush I think. Don't throw them away, lol

https://sites.google.com/site/greatlakesgeneticscom/bodhi
More info here


----------



## Gayola (Jul 19, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> Zero dark 30 = high cbd strain...la confidential x purple kush I think. Don't throw them away, lol
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/greatlakesgeneticscom/bodhi
> More info here


. It looks so sick at 6 weeks can I place it in flower maybe it get stronger ? Ty all


----------



## Gayola (Jul 19, 2017)

Gayola said:


> . It looks so sick at 6 weeks can I place it in flower maybe it get stronger ? Ty all


Sorry to infringe on your page forgive me. It won't happen again I just hate it if it dies. Love u


----------



## Gayola (Jul 19, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Just got some freebies from GLG. Bubba Kush (Mota cut) X Long Bottom Leaf. Anyone else have these or grown them?


I have some I'm glad theseolks are so helpful I should have asked before


----------



## Gayola (Jul 19, 2017)

Gayola said:


> I have some I'm glad theseolks are so helpful I should have asked before


I keep these on a 18/6 light schedule is this correct. I'm so stupid when this comes around. But I'm learning.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 19, 2017)

I want that Brown Sugar x LBL
I have starfighter, SFV, ECSD (so SFV i think?), ZD 30, and GG4 all crossed to LBL

Below is the info from Bad Dog's site: (It's a little tricky to find)
=================================
_"This Is Dragnoatjeffy
I am Bad Dawg gennetics.

Before i started Greatlakes Gentics I helped Mota (Mota Rebel) sell and test strains.
I took his Stud Long Bottom Leaf Male (SFV OG clone only x Jacks Cleaner 2 mabe by Loran). , which is the stud in Rebel OG ,Twisted Fruit, Vally Ghash ,Yopper Kush just to name a few..
I made a open pollination with It to a group of well know strains such as GG4,ECSD,SFV OG,Dead Head,Kosher Kush,Starfighter,Head band ect.

All the mothers are strains I have grown in my Garden for a long time and have been proven stable.

*The ZD30 ,Zero dark 30, is a strain made by Sym.It is La Confidental x Purple Kush (Mota). It won a 2nd place high CBD award at the 2012 Hash Bash. *

I pollinated 4 Tall Phenos (potentally high CBD strains) and 1 short pheno,that is solid purple and that looked and tasted like La Confidental.

The tall plants should have some high THC/CBD phenos.

I also hit Bodhi's Harliquin BX and his CBD Rich Blessings with LBL.

Most have been grown out doors ,but only a few were grown in door's.
I have asked for some feed back and will share what comes threw in a news letter.
Thanks DBJ_
*
=======================
BAD DAWG GENETICS*

_*BELOW IS A LIST OF MOTHER PLANTS THAT I BREED TO LONG BOTTOM LEAF (MADE BY LORAN). THEY ARE CURRANTLY AVALABLE AS FREEBIES AT Greatlakes Genetics. (or will be in the near furture)*_

_I have a friend that use to live in Cali. He traded me a 1/4 pound of Bubba kush for some of my buds.
We got 30 seeds out of 1/4 pound, This was sum bad ass weed.
We popped all 30 seeds, they were all female. So they were probably a hermi, how ever none of the seeds that we popped hermied.
All plants were simular and we ended up keeping 1 ,Number 30. It is still in my top 5 best strains.

Brown sugar (I made this 15 years ago (fucking Incredible x hash plant (sinsi seeds).Tested at 23%THC_

_Blue thunder
Pre 98 BK (Mota CUT)
GG4
ECSD -now named East Coast SFV grown out 2 time nice, Sfv og ,the same clone as used in the making of LBL
Star Fighter F2 (Excotic genetics)
Head Band (aka Dayrecker Diesel)
White Dawg
Kosher Kush 
White Firer
The White
White skunk
Socal Master kush
Chem D
Dead Head
Eskimo pie ( Illuminati)
Z-D 30 #8 Potenal high CBD
Z-D 30 #9 Potenal high CBD
Z-D 30 #15 Potenal high CBD
Girl scout cookies
Cookie wreck 
Harlquin BX Bodhi 2 mothers
CBD rich blessings Bobhi 2 mothers"_


----------



## Gayola (Jul 19, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> I want that Brown Sugar x LBL
> I have starfighter, SFV, ECSD (so SFV i think?), ZD 30, and GG4 all crossed to LBL
> 
> Below is the info from Bad Dog's site: (It's a little tricky to find)
> ...


Ty for ur information. I got a ZD 30#8 and I'm struggling to keep it alive. The stems are small and so are the leaves. I did put it closer to the light and it seems to be doing better. The leave were brown on the tips and some were light yellow. Thanks to information I get from u guys it may make it.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2017)

I have 3 Daywrecker/LBL girls showing 3 phenos and sex two weeks in. One is stretchy looking Sativa leaner and one hybreed lookin' plant and a straight short strong and wide Indica. First Bad dogs I've grown.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 22, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> I want that Brown Sugar x LBL
> I have starfighter, SFV, ECSD (so SFV i think?), ZD 30, and GG4 all crossed to LBL
> 
> Below is the info from Bad Dog's site: (It's a little tricky to find)
> ...



Jesus Christ the grammar/spelling.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 22, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Jesus Christ the grammar/spelling.


Yea, that's how you know it's authentic and I didn't make it up myself, lol...as long as the freebies are fire I guess he can butcher words all he wants. ha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 22, 2017)

I really want that Brown Sugar too. Along with that White Dawg, Chem D, and Eskimo Pie.

Anyone have any experience with these yet?

I know its been stated but I'll say it again. DragboatJeff has the best freebies around. Great customer service and incredible promos and freebies.

Especially when you think about other "breeders" who take a similar approach (cop a good male and hit a bunch of elite clones) and charge 80-200 bucks a pack.


----------



## Gayola (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm wondering if long bottom leaf needs more nutrients than what's in my dirt. Huuuummm


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 24, 2017)

Gayola said:


> I'm wondering if long bottom leaf needs more nutrients than what's in my dirt. Huuuummm


Probably depends on the soil and amendments used. 

My soil seemed a little hot for both the DHOG x LBL and the SFf2 x LBL. I used this same batch for several other strains and only the ones to get a bit of claw from the soil were those two along with Goji Og and an Erie Genetics Arise (both very light feeders IME)
My second run I didn't use my built soil. I put them straight into Roots Original and top dressed with my soil at flip and neither expressed any clawing or burnt tips.


----------



## Gayola (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm a newbie sorry some of these words I don't understand. I have 2 more LBL and I got to get it simple. Erie genetics arise is that a one I can place in my soil. Are do u know of soil I need not put anything initial. So those were burns wow. I'm so new at this milk is running down my iPad. I appreciate your information. If I can't revive them I will dispose of em. ( I so hate that) but I hate to kill em. Maybe I can throw them in the dirt and hope they will make it. Anyways I'm going to do my best now.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

My Headband/LBL yellowed for a couple days after up potting and are now green and gaining size and strength quickly. Lots of Sativa lookin' traits in mine but one is much more wide leafed and stocky.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Deadhead OG x LBL





Headband x LBL


The pic reminds me of how hungry this one is. She ate up the nutes in my soil fast. I gave her some Alaskan Fish but she needs a good top dress.

I have 3 Starfighter F2 x LBL going into bloom for their 2nd run soon. I just smoked some from the first run (which is probably why I got lost on RIU and ended up in the DNA thread uploading pics of DVG gear. LOL)

The SF x LBL has the most intoxicating smell of Fruit Stripe gum. I just kept going back for more until I found myself stupid high.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Deadhead OG x LBL
> 
> View attachment 3985540
> 
> ...


Shit happens. Guess I need to pop those Starfighter/LBL soon.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Shit happens. Guess I need to pop those Starfighter/LBL soon.


Indeed it does 

Yes. Get to poppin those!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 27, 2017)

I have yet to get 1 female sfv x lbl or starfighter f2 x lbl.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I have yet to get 1 female sfv x lbl or starfighter f2 x lbl.


If you run through those packs and don't find a female hit me up. I've got a few extra packs


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you @Tangerine_ , I have a few seeds left. I had some issues early on this season and all survivors were male. Happen to know what Bad dog freebies are going out with orders now ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Thank you @Tangerine_ , I have a few seeds left. I had some issues early on this season and all survivors were male. Happen to know what Bad dog freebies are going out with orders now ?


No idea but I'd love to have a White Dawg x LBL. 
I grew the WD a couple yrs ago and lost it. 
I think someone posted a recent order on the Bodhi page but I cant recall what the BD freebies were.


----------



## Gayola (Jul 28, 2017)

This is my LBL I'm telling u something went wrong. I promise this plant is almost 2 months. I placed it in the closet in the dark for 2 days and it still is not right. It don't smell like weed. Is it possible I waited 2 late. What is wrong with it. It was a freebies.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 29, 2017)

Not sure if this is a trait of GG4 or the LBL but I think it is pretty cool. The 2 smallest leaves look like bull horns (or the silverhawks cartoon, if anyone knows who they are ￼) The fan leaves on these things are Huuuuge. More pics to come.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 30, 2017)

Gayola said:


> This is my LBL I'm telling u something went wrong. I promise this plant is almost 2 months. I placed it in the closet in the dark for 2 days and it still is not right. It don't smell like weed. Is it possible I waited 2 late. What is wrong with it. It was a freebies.


Wait...what did you do? What do you mean "it don smell like weed"? What do you think weed smells like in veg.
Can you be a little more specific?
What kind of soil?
What kind of nutrients are you feeding...if any?
Water source?
Light source?

Is this your first grow? Why did you put it in the dark for 2 days?

Sorry for all the questions but no one here can help if you don't get a little more specific.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 30, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Not sure if this is a trait of GG4 or the LBL but I think it is pretty cool. The 2 smallest leaves look like bull horns (or the silverhawks cartoon, if anyone knows who they are ￼) The fan leaves on these things are Huuuuge. More pics to come. View attachment 3986447


Oh those are just devil horns. Weed is the devils lettuce after all.  


JK. They are cool though, huh.


----------



## Gayola (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm using soul with nutrients. It's been atleast 6 weeks r more in veg. I use fox farm line. I have a led 400 light. It seems like it stopped growing. Looks like preflowers. It is a freebies I got. LBL suppose to be.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 31, 2017)

I should have mentioned this earlier. My GG4 x LBL are S1's. Made by a fellow member and done well imo. They are extremely healthy and vigorous as all seeds should be. He pulled through for me in a time of need and I thank him for that.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 31, 2017)

So your saying I should pop those s1s if I have them sitting around.....

Edit: So you're saying pop 'em if you got 'em


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jul 31, 2017)

Yes sir ! I suspect some male parts to show but I haven't seen any as of yet and I'd like to say I am pretty on top of it. So may want to caution if doing indoor. Plus they "want" to be big . So far so good though according to my outdoor torture tests. Can't wait for them to go on full flower. Actually I'm kinda nervous about that. I can't seem to tame these beasts.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> I should have mentioned this earlier. My GG4 x LBL are S1's. Made by a fellow member and done well imo. They are extremely healthy and vigorous as all seeds should be. He pulled through for me in a time of need and I thank him for that.


One of those s1s made it through the qualifying round, and in to a bloom room. Nice and vigorous; last one in the tent to throw pistils.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2017)

Unfortunately, the plant referenced in the preceding post was yanked from the garden. Caught a couple nuts on it, and as the tent was crowded, it gave me a convenient excuse to cull it. It also was the slowest flowering of everything in the tent; passed by 2 Dank Sinatras that were a week behind.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 8, 2017)

I have 3 Headband/LBL that are flowering nicely with 3 phenos; Thick Indica, Middle of the Road Hhybreed and Sativa kinda. Indica plant is frosty as hell. They all smell like paste shoe polish and the are getting louder.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Aug 11, 2017)

hello all, i dropped some starfighter f2 x lbl back in june. out of 5 seeds, 4 germed and all 4 grew out.flipped them to flower july 9 and got 3 females.
things are starting to look good now, thought id share.
 
looks like i got 3 different phenos, 2 of them being pretty similar in the looks department, but smell wise, they all have a tangy citrusy scent, one of them smells like lemony cream soda.
i defoliated more than usual this round to accomodate them in my tiny space, they took it really well id say.


----------



## Craigson (Aug 22, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> hello all, i dropped some starfighter f2 x lbl back in june. out of 5 seeds, 4 germed and all 4 grew out.flipped them to flower july 9 and got 3 females.
> things are starting to look good now, thought id share.View attachment 3993482View attachment 3993483
> View attachment 3993484 View attachment 3993485
> looks like i got 3 different phenos, 2 of them being pretty similar in the looks department, but smell wise, they all have a tangy citrusy scent, one of them smells like lemony cream soda.
> i defoliated more than usual this round to accomodate them in my tiny space, they took it really well id say.


I also have sf f2 x lbl goin but outdoor.
4/5 females.
One is very loud lemon, the other two I didnt get much smell from but didnt have a lot of time.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Aug 31, 2017)

update on the starfighters, pics are day 51.. 2 of them are coming down on monday (56 days). they could come down now but i wanna let them go a bit longer. was running a 10-14 light schedule this round.

the third one will be another 2 weeks. cant wait to sample the goods, all phenos look and smell excellent.
 
 
 
 
will put some nug shots up in a couple weeks, they should turn out nice.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Aug 31, 2017)

^^^ Those look great, nice job .


----------



## Craigson (Aug 31, 2017)

j.t.1986 said:


> update on the starfighters, pics are day 51.. 2 of them are coming down on monday (56 days). they could come down now but i wanna let them go a bit longer. was running a 10-14 light schedule this round.
> 
> the third one will be another 2 weeks. cant wait to sample the goods, all phenos look and smell excellent.
> View attachment 4002839
> ...


Any of em super lemony when u rub the trichs?
My one is and im wondering if it matches up with the short or long flowering phenos?
Thx


----------



## j.t.1986 (Aug 31, 2017)

thanks @1kemosabe !

@Craigson yes the two of them that are finishing up both have lemony scents when handled.. the purply one has the lemony cream soda smell. the other one is more of an earthy-lemon smell.

the one taking longer still has a lemony(citrus) scent there, but with a kinda rubbery smell that is more dominant than the lemon.. i have a feeling that one will turn out really nice.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 7, 2017)

Chopped 1 Daywrecker x LBL at 63 days. This was the most frosty of my 3 and average in size. Leans a bit more Sativa bot not much. Extreme lemon, citrus and fuel oil funk and maybe now some skunk. Blueberry that comes and goes in waves.

Don't really know what to expect for effects as there isn't a lot of feedback around yet. Anyone know anything? One sister is similar but not as frosty and the other is double the bud size with buds growing like some would call foxtail. It forms many individual buds like hard pinecones and these make up the buds but are still quite evident and very dense.

Got a pack of that Starfighter cross but it will take time to get to them but I sure like what I see from DBJ so far.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2017)

Sample vaping utter popcorn from Headband aka Daywrecker Diesel aka Underdog x LBL. Average size and extreme frost with firm semi- dense buds. Nice to train.

Very disorienting and heightened senses. Objects seem to jump into focus and attention at the same time. An instant visual/thought connection. Time seems somehow different. Quite relaxing but a bit trippy. Thought scrambler! 

Fuel and something like a grape/berry jam. Can't begin to describe the strong and pleasing taste. This freebie, at least this one plant, is very strong and may I say, trippy?!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 11, 2017)

Snagged a shot of the blackberry banana kush x lbl this morning. 

Start of week 4 (day 27) random side nuggage


----------



## BIGNUTS (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey jp.the.pope do you have any full plants pics? can i see? what's the nose. any banana going on. looks great.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 11, 2017)

I'll grab one tonight. 

Nose is like fermenting sugar and kushy pine overtones. Delicious.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 11, 2017)

Actually, I found one I took this morning.

She's a big girl. Hard to get back far enough for a solid full plant pic. This is actually two of them in 1 - 30 gal SIP.


----------



## BIGNUTS (Sep 12, 2017)

wow they look great! looks like your doing a hell of a job!


----------



## Craigson (Sep 12, 2017)

Heres my lil neglected sf x 
3 wks flower
Frosty


----------



## j.t.1986 (Sep 13, 2017)

two of my starfighters were chopped at 56 days.. ive been into it abit and its some awesome smoke.. definitely some daytime smoke, very cerebral and makes me zone out often lol. top notch..

they did yield small for me though, whether it was my 10/14 light cycle or amateur defoliation techniques, the quality more than made up for it though.

my last plant is at 64 days in this pic, i will take it down at 70 days.. it was 60/40 cloudy/clear trichs this pic. this one looks like its going to yield better than the others.



some nugs off other 2 plants.. dense buds, alotta small nugs.. i broke down all the tops on one plant worried about bud rot, but had none thankfully.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 13, 2017)

@j.t.1986 how long do you plan to cure? 
there are some real gems in those packs. i ran a starfighter f2 last year that was my heaviest yielder outside. it was a crusty tower of buds. the jars i stuffed them in got emptied pretty quick by friends & family. those freebies are some of the best ive ever received. in a perfect world i would be able to run that gg#4 x lbl vs gorilla bubble


----------



## j.t.1986 (Sep 13, 2017)

@mr. childs i usually cure at least 2 weeks b4 i start diggin in, i definitely appreciate the smoothness and flavour of a longer cure though

amazing gene's! out of only half my pack too.. all phenos are great.which i love, seeing how im 3-4 months between harvests, the variety is nice.

the last plant left looks like it will pull 2oz's which is good by me in my 1.7gal hempy's lol... i never defoliate either so a part of me wants to blame the smaller yields that hahaha

and youre a generous man letting others in that jar, im probably gonna hoard most of this batch.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 17, 2017)

Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf
Day 26


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 18, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Gg4 x Lbl showing some purple tops after a few cool nights. Golf ball sized nugs all over on lower branches. View attachment 4012446View attachment 4012447 iView attachment 4012449


 i need to order a pack of those, i think they were $80 now, 20 seeds in a pack.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 19, 2017)

Here is sum feed back I just received on Starfighter x LBL

Man oh man, Maa Man, Thank you sir, Thank You for creating that starfighter lbl cross , this is JACK-POT ( you can name it that if you want I don't care for reserved rights  ) 
One female is what I got harvested today the test nug was from 6 days ago (3+ hours of pure fire haze high that I just can't get enough of) did I get a JC leading pheno? I've seen pics from others and theirs look very close to what I have. Also it does not taste a OG at all, basically 0 OG funk or pinesol but as strong if not more. And I have some intimately close experience with a bunch OG s and sour diesel, since I work in humbold, finally I got something I can show off in Europe too(here is my homeland) and I THANK YOU FOR THAT. got 2 more lbl crosses to pop the buba and the GG4 and i have not been more exited of popping seeds in a looong time, stay WELL sir!


----------



## Craigson (Sep 19, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> Here is sum feed back I just received on Starfighter x LBL
> 
> Man oh man, Maa Man, Thank you sir, Thank You for creating that starfighter lbl cross , this is JACK-POT ( you can name it that if you want I don't care for reserved rights  )
> One female is what I got harvested today the test nug was from 6 days ago (3+ hours of pure fire haze high that I just can't get enough of) did I get a JC leading pheno? I've seen pics from others and theirs look very close to what I have. Also it does not taste a OG at all, basically 0 OG funk or pinesol but as strong if not more. And I have some intimately close experience with a bunch OG s and sour diesel, since I work in humbold, finally I got something I can show off in Europe too(here is my homeland) and I THANK YOU FOR THAT. got 2 more lbl crosses to pop the buba and the GG4 and i have not been more exited of popping seeds in a looong time, stay WELL sir!


Im praying my clones root. Took them in wk3 flower, at day 10 now so any time now.
Its the only female I could save from the tester pack as I planted the others guerilla style but fml its frosty.
Crazy lemon pinesol funk.
Thx again DBJ


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 19, 2017)

most companies freebie are old seeds, or spilled seeds that are collected & given away, these freebies are standout crosses on their own.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Sep 19, 2017)

I agree ^^ freebies that put out some nice stuff for sure. Great beans in there own right, let alone freebies. Thanks Dragboat !


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 19, 2017)

^^^^^ Fact......also some of them are superior hash producers. Distinctly unique trichome heads. Much larger than most other strains.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2017)

The Daywrecker x LBL just gets better with cure. Very hashy earthy and Nag Champa. The first hit on a Vapor Genie is extremely hashy tasting and slaps you in the face. Very loud as time goes on. Froze some for later and will do again. Got some Starfighter f2 x LBL. Are they similar at all? Not really familiar with Starfighter. Makes me think an LBL from Motarebel is in my future.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> The Daywrecker x LBL just gets better with cure. Very hashy earthy and Nag Champa. The first hit on a Vapor Genie is extremely hashy tasting and slaps you in the face. Very loud as time goes on. Froze some for later and will do again. Got some Starfighter f2 x LBL. Are they similar at all? Not really familiar with Starfighter. Makes me think an LBL from Motarebel is in my future.


I just chopped a mini sf x lbl
Its straight lemons and frosty af.
It barely got sunlight outside n ill prolly only get like 5g off it lol
So couldnt clone it. Trying to reveg it now.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 12, 2017)

Gg4 x lbl.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Oct 12, 2017)

^^^ Started to purple a lil in the cold temps. I had 2 of these. Structure on the 2 were almost rxactly the same. One was much frostier than the other and had larger buds but then again it was in a slightly larger pot. I had bud rot issues on allot of plants this year and i only lost 1 small lonesome nug between the 2 girls. Nice dense buds as well.


----------



## natasdaisy (Oct 23, 2017)

anyone done deadhead x lbl or have info on deadhead? bout to pop a pack after seeing this thread


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 28, 2017)

Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf

This is a sample after 1 week cure. She's tasting incredible already. Really excited for the full cure.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 28, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf
> 
> This is a sample after 1 week cure. She's tasting incredible already. Really excited for the full cure.
> 
> View attachment 4034359


description of flavor if you please sir ?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 29, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> description of flavor if you please sir ?


https://www.rollitup.org/p/13588313/


----------



## Craigson (Nov 1, 2017)

SF f2 x lbl 
Cant wait to run club nes and see what potential I can bring out


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2017)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4036148 View attachment 4036149 SF f2 x lbl
> Cant wait to run club nes and see what potential I can bring out


Waiting for effects and terp report on this cross as well as growth stuff.. I have 10 to pop sometime. The Daywrecker Diesel x LBL is wonderful with several phenos. Excellent herb for anytime. 

Buds look to have potential in your pics.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Waiting for effects and terp report on this cross as well as growth stuff.. I have 10 to pop sometime. The Daywrecker Diesel x LBL is wonderful with several phenos. Excellent herb for anytime.
> 
> Buds look to have potential in your pics.


I had 4 tiny plants.(like 2-3g each lol)
They were pretty much just planted in june and left to fend for themselves. Barely got any light.
All 4 were pretty damn frosty and reeked of lemons/pinesol.
Smoke is thick and lemony with a spicy aftertaste.
Def gets the heart rate goin but no paranoia. If my clone run yields well I think this will be a keeper for me.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2017)

I also had not thoroughly read through this thread. These LBL crosses seem to be of the highest level! My Daywrecker Diesel xLBL differed more in looks than high and I froze ALL of one plant which was the frostiness. A treat for late winter or spawning season. Nice yielder also.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 1, 2017)

Gg4 x lbl after a few weeks of cure. I like this smoke. Good day time smoke, good anytime smoke really. No couch lock and no paranoia, good pain relief, not super potent but not weak in any aspect. Has a real nice creamy chocolatey minty smooth smoke (real nice). Nice bag appeal, and the jars are emptying quicker than others (meaning the fam and friends like as well). Looking forward to growing these again along with some other GLG Bad dog genetics.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Nov 3, 2017)

i forgot to post that last pheno of my starfighter f2xlbl..

hard to pick a favourite out of the three, they are all good.

i actually had some of this one this morning, and it has been a productive one...its uplifting and mellow.. hard to get stressed out when feeling this nice lol..
this one has lost all of its lemony scent in the jar.. its more of an OG/skunky type smell now, zero sweetness. unlike the other two which retained their sweetness..

this pheno also had the lightest buds of all three.. its potent off the bat, but something creeps up on you after aswell.. gonna save some for my holiday stash lol.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 8, 2017)

natasdaisy said:


> anyone done deadhead x lbl or have info on deadhead? bout to pop a pack after seeing this thread


Curious about this one too.
Deadhead throws orange terps according to a guy on fb so Im wondering if the orange comes out in this cross.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 16, 2017)

The Dead head mother is Golf ball size, rock hard nuggets. it reeks of kerosene fuel funk. Great structure and very easy to clean. Taste great.
I had another pheno that was very skunky. But I lost her. when I popped the rest of the pack ,I got this pheno. I would expect a lemmony fuelly terp.
Never had any orange terps in my pack. @Craigson


----------



## Craigson (Nov 16, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> The Dead head mother is Golf ball size, rock hard nuggets. it reeks of kerosene fuel funk. Great structure and very easy to clean. Taste great.
> I had another pheno that was very skunky. But I lost her. when I popped the rest of the pack ,I got this pheno. I would expect a lemmony fuelly terp.
> Never had any orange terps in my pack. @Craigson


Ya i have a feeling the guy mixed up his seeds.
Thx for the reply


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 20, 2017)

Have 2 SoCalMK x LBL freebies about a week from flip. Looking forward seeing to my first Bad Dawg flowers.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 21, 2017)

The Daywrecker Diesel x LBL is excellent and potent with sour lemon and fuel smells and powerful high-stone. Good size and easy to grow. Plants looked quite different from each other but vaped about the same. I grew 3 girls and have 6 seeds left.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 23, 2017)

Here was the latest feed back on these.

it was the pre 98 mota cut x long bottom leaf . our circle of friends are all raving about the quality and the effect. these are all old-time local growers that have been doing the outdoor stuff since the 1970s in south-eastern ohio. the buzz hit me hard and fast and then mellowed out some. but it is a sativa type high that allows you to get work done and does not leave you tired afterward. it is very nice all around smoke and a good producer. i am used to getting freebies from europe that are old or have herm traits but this stuff was a real treat! i wish i would have kept them for myself


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 29, 2017)

Front 2 are my scmk x lbl. First week of flip. Very similar structure, look.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 7, 2017)

@Bad Dawg do you have any info on these? What are the parents like? Would be nice to add a little cbd to the garden. I think I'm gonna toss a couple in a paper towel.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 7, 2017)

I am curious about "White Skunk x LBL". Lineage (Parent's info), pictures and/or descriptions are helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 7, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4054675 @Bad Dawg do you have any info on these? What are the parents like? Would be nice to add a little cbd to the garden. I think I'm gonna toss a couple in a paper towel.


This is the original listing. The seed label should say Atonic. It tested at 19% cbd (If memory serves me right) and less than 1 % thc. I have grown it out doors 2 times and it is very strong ,low matinance. And is great indoors. I have several people that use it for pain. And I use it in a coconut oil rub mixed with Deathstar. It is the NineFold Cut.

*A 5 pack of a new untested strain from Bad Dawg Genetics-

Medical Dragon*

*Atonic (Nine Fold Genetics) x 3 Headed Dragon (Bodhi).*

*3 Headed Dragon is BODHI’s (Triangle Kush x Dragonsblood F1).*

*The Dragonsblood F1 I used is from older stock (less likely to see the blood trait pheno), Bodhi has now worked the Dragonsblood line to a F3,to insure more of the blood trait phenos.*

*I just want to clarify this is from the older gear. I did however use a male with the Blood trait. I decided to make some crosses with this cut because I really like the High of the 3 Headed Dragon. It is very upbeat and will have you talking to anyone who will listen for hours.*

*I think this will be a great medical strain. It takes Nine Folds Genetics high CDB*

*Strain, ATONIC (Perkins x Good Medicine) and adds the great upbeat*

*high of the 3 Headed Dragon.*

*Quote from Dragboat*


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 7, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> This is the original listing. The seed label should say Atonic. It tested at 19% cbd (If memory serves me right) and less than 1 % thc. I have grown it out doors 2 times and it is very strong ,low matinance. And is great indoors. I have several people that use it for pain. And I use it in a coconut oil rub mixed with Deathstar. It is the NineFold Cut.
> 
> *A 5 pack of a new untested strain from Bad Dawg Genetics-
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yep, definitely throwing a couple of these down. Lots of potential in that lineage.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 7, 2017)

Happy little scmk x lbl 2 and scmk x lbl 1 @ 9 days in. Topped once last week. Both have stretched 50% in a week. #1(right) is the early fav.


----------



## Bluskadoo (Dec 8, 2017)

Never heard of the bdg but after a light scroll things don’t look so bad as most are skeptical of freebies butttt anyone have any info on the cookie wreck x


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 8, 2017)

Bluskadoo said:


> Never heard of the bdg but after a light scroll things don’t look so bad as most are skeptical of freebies butttt anyone have any info on the cookie wreck xView attachment 4054942


Grow it.

Cookie Wreck is killer so is lbl.

Mine damped off but should be awesome. Wish I had more.

Also currently running some CV Cookie Wreck


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 8, 2017)

Bk30 breed to Apollo 13 F4.(new tester/freebies coming next year.)



Bk30 outdoor breed to LBL



LBL Dad was a bad ass, Just touching him gave off citris smell. Had several forked leafs and I extra leaf giving the Bird.


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 8, 2017)

Bluskadoo said:


> Never heard of the bdg but after a light scroll things don’t look so bad as most are skeptical of freebies butttt anyone have any info on the cookie wreck xView attachment 4054942



I grew it. It was dank! Rock hard crystallized buds.

Mine was stinky stinky stinky!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 8, 2017)

And just ran in to a pic of Blackberry banana Kush mom.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 8, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> And just ran in to a pic of Blackberry banana Kush mom.


Still want that cut @Bad Dawg

Found a guy in town who does private testing. Planning on having the BBK x lbl tested this next week.

Will post the cannbinoid profile when I get it


----------



## Bluskadoo (Dec 8, 2017)

Awesome news guys! If you guys come across any pics of that cookie wreck x lbl. Please share!! I’ll get around to popping them but currently about to do a 12 pack pop of the gb bx3 and a 20 pack of the gb bx2 do a side by side and score some winners


----------



## Bad Dawg (Dec 10, 2017)

@MrMayhem1134 , the white skunk was a huge producer of funky stinky buds. It is a clone only Mota was working with and I grew it out for several years. It was a cash croppers dream above average yield ,great taste and a nice workable high.
I Could not find any pics ,I do have some if I come across them,I will post some picks.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> @MrMayhem1134 , the white skunk was a huge producer of funky stinky buds. It is a clone only Mota was working with and I grew it out for several years. It was a cash croppers dream above average yield ,great taste and a nice workable high.
> I Could not find any pics ,I do have some if I come across them,I will post some picks.


Man was kinda hoping it was white labeled white skunk but oh well still sounds killer


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 10, 2017)

Bad Dawg said:


> @MrMayhem1134 , the white skunk was a huge producer of funky stinky buds. It is a clone only Mota was working with and I grew it out for several years. It was a cash croppers dream above average yield ,great taste and a nice workable high.
> I Could not find any pics ,I do have some if I come across them,I will post some picks.


Thank you for the info Bad dawg!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 15, 2017)

Blackberry banana kush x lbl 

Day 10


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 17, 2017)

socal master kush x long bottom leaf 1 and 2 starting to nug up at 18 days. 2 different very pleasant chem/cleaner smells developing. #1(left) has slightly longer node spacing, but better branching, for sure. Still the fav.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 20, 2017)

scmk x lbl 1 and gg4(r) cuts taken on same day. They took 3 weeks(sad, I know) in MY super low tech, too cold cloner, but if you've cloned gg4 before, you know the bad dawg gear is in good company.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 30, 2017)

around 30 days. I am happy with these plants. Structure is different, but nose is about the same. It's now an even better smelling juicy fruit cleaner. Maybe someone that has grown another lbl x could chime in on the smell because I'm guessing that's where it's coming from, but I couldn't say for sure.
#1 is leading in structure and frost, but got hit with a little errant pollen. 
 
#2 isn't a bad plant, though


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2017)

Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf

Day 24


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 6, 2018)

Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf day 33

 

Legends og x snow lotus IWE back also on base of nail

Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf IWE front and top


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Jan 8, 2018)

Got some cookie wreck × LBL freebies from bad dog with my order from GLG


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 11, 2018)

Anyone got an updated list of DBJ freebies please?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2018)

I recently got a pack of White Skunk x LBL. Anyone ever ran them? Were they worth a damn?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I recently got a pack of White Skunk x LBL. Anyone ever ran them? Were they worth a damn?


I received a pack with my last order but I don't know when I'll get to them. If I do throw any down I'll tag ya Baker

I did just chop my Starfighter F2xLBL. I'm letting this one go and I'm going back to pack to grow out the last of the beans to see if I can find something close to the 1st pheno I found on my first run with them.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I received a pack with my last order but I don't know when I'll get to them. If I do throw any down I'll tag ya Baker
> 
> I did just chop my Starfighter F2xLBL. I'm letting this one go and I'm going back to pack to grow out the last of the beans to see if I can find something close to the 1st pheno I found on my first run with them.


I think I'll grow a few as well as the Starfighter x LBL on my next run. 
It will be a couple of months and I'll be sure to let you know Tangerine_. BTW, I'm glad to see you around again.


----------



## incogneato420 (Jan 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I think I'll grow a few as well as the Starfighter x LBL on my next run.
> It will be a couple of months and I'll be sure to let you know Tangerine_. BTW, I'm glad to see you around again.


I narrowed down to one pheno from my first pack of those. Theres some good phenos to be found for sure. Cant wait to lop my second pack
Starfighter x LBL


----------



## incogneato420 (Jan 12, 2018)

Top one is my keeper, bottom was a close second. Bit more power but the taste and smell is solvent and sour citrus fruit. Frosty as can be and they stack nice too


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 18, 2018)

Blackberry banana kush x long bottom leaf day 45


----------



## Chef420 (Jan 18, 2018)

What’s the terp profile like so far?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 18, 2018)

Chalky, cotton candy, fermented sugar with an overtone of that traditional kush smell.

Edit: I have a smoke report earlier in this thread. Better description. Still smells like that. I'll look for it.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2018)

4 Starfighter f2 x LBL hit the towel last night. Got these at least a year ago and have run the Underdog or Day Wrecker Diesel or Head Band x LBL and loved that cross. I have the two biggest nugs from the best one froze, maybe for the 4th of July. Looking forward but know nothing of this Starfighter cross.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 20, 2018)

@Bad Dawg Any update on when the Bodhi drop is happening? Missed my meeting this week, fiendin' real bad for seeds.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 20, 2018)

53 days
Socal master x lbl 1
 
Socal master x lbl 2
 
Another week and I should be able to sneak a tester off these. The smell is extremely promising.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2018)

4/4 Straighter f2 x LBL sprouted and have hit the solos. First crack at these. Small dark seeds planted at 34 hours in towel! These will be sharing space with 5 (K)Night Rider from Greenpoint.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 20, 2018)

What a dumb ass i am! Gave my pack of Starfighter x lbl away.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 20, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> What a dumb ass i am! Gave my pack of Starfighter x lbl away.


 just ask for another pack i suppose on your next order...?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> What a dumb ass i am! Gave my pack of Starfighter x lbl away.


Aww, that's a bummer. My first run with these I popped 5 and got 2 girls that were straight fire. I too underestimated BDG freebies until I grew these out. 
You could always contact DragboatJeff at GLG and ask him if he has more packs. He might have a few packs still kicking around. 
GL


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Aww, that's a bummer. My first run with these I popped 5 and got 2 girls that were straight fire. I too underestimated BDG freebies until I grew these out.
> You could always contact DragboatJeff at GLG and ask him if he has more packs. He might have a few packs still kicking around.
> GL





mr. childs said:


> just ask for another pack i suppose on your next order...?


Thats a good idea!. Waiting for the Bodhi drop whenever that is. I will ask him though thanks! I dont know if this dude even popped them yet. Started doing heroin and he kinda lost interest in life. I will ask him. Any comments on his GG #4 x LBL? 4 going in jiffy's next run.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 20, 2018)

not yet, had two packs of gg4 x lbl, gave one away to a friend who gave me some gear a couple years ago. with all the blessings ive received from glg, if he doesnt have any left, pm me & we'll find you some...


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 20, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> not yet, had two packs of gg4 x lbl, gave one away to a friend who gave me some gear a couple years ago. with all the blessings ive received from glg, if he doesnt have any left, pm me & we'll find you some...View attachment 4076145


Right on bro! Thanks!! Might have to ask him about some Bubba Kush x LBL also for my very last seed order ever for real ever!!!


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 20, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> Right on bro! Thanks!! Might have to ask him about some Bubba Kush x LBL also for my very last seed order ever for real ever!!!


"last seed order", not to be a pessimist, but you know how many times weve all said that?! welcome to the darkside...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2018)

The $40 Motarebel price at GLG is just pretty tempting.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The $40 Motarebel price at GLG is just pretty tempting.


please stop, at one point in time they were $30 i think with buy 2 get one... or some crazy deal that was posted up. that strawberry og was a monster for me, shut a lot of folks mouths up. sir i humbly ask that you stay away from them packs please, theyll keep whispering to you if have them in your cart...


----------



## Craigson (Jan 20, 2018)

STarfighter f2 x LBL re-veg


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2018)

I guess revenging says enough!


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I guess revenging says enough!


like monster cropping


----------



## Craigson (Jan 20, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> like monster cropping


Started from two tiny little buds on a stick in mid October lol
Already took about 20 clones too


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 20, 2018)

how many tops? i love that it is natural training caused by mother nature


----------



## Craigson (Jan 20, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> how many tops? i love that it is natural training caused by mother nature


Frig like 40 prolly if I were to spread it right out there would be about double that in no time.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 20, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Frig like 40 prolly if I were to spread it right out there would be about double that in no time.


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 21, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> "last seed order", not to be a pessimist, but you know how many times weve all said that?! welcome to the darkside...


I always lie to myself and everyone else.I love the one about me never drinking again! Thats a good one.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 21, 2018)

@Adrosmokin new drop will be in a day or so. Everyone here came down with the flew and could not press the drop button.
Here are the new freebies.
Lucky Wookie 8 (Lucky Charms x Wookie) only 10 packs
Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream
Space Cake remix (OGKB x Snow Lotus)
Tigermelon 2 x Sunshine Daydream
@littlegiant ,there will be a pick your pack of Bad Dawg freebies as soon as I can clear out the frig and pack up what is left.
There are only a few Starfighter freebies left . but I am in the process of F2ing them and using a male for breeding the freebies for next summer.And I have had a lot of great feed back on GG4 x LBL

GG#4 x LBL(left), ECSD x LBL(right) day 73 of 12/12. The ECSD is ready, the GG#4 cross could go longer but they're both coming out of the lights tonight, I'll be chopping in a day or two...

Both hand watered in coco, untopped from seed. Thanks again DBJ! Grown by jpdnkstr


----------



## jpdnkstr (Jan 21, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> @Adrosmokin new drop will be in a day or so. Everyone here came down with the flew and could not press the drop button.
> Here are the new freebies.
> Lucky Wookie 8 (Lucky Charms x Wookie) only 10 packs
> Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream
> ...


Seeing these pictures again makes me want to get back into those packs again! I'm pretty sure I still have more than half of each pack left and those two females we're both excellent!


----------



## torontoke (Jan 22, 2018)

Gg4 x lbl


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 23, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Gg4 x lbl
> View attachment 4077605 View attachment 4077606


leans more to the long bottom leaf parent?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> @Adrosmokin new drop will be in a day or so. Everyone here came down with the flew and could not press the drop button.
> Here are the new freebies.
> Lucky Wookie 8 (Lucky Charms x Wookie) only 10 packs
> Dread Bread x Sunshine Daydream
> ...


Hey Dragboat, maybe drop the new Bodhi today? My fingers are gonna be bloody little stumps from hitting the refresh button on GLG site while I impatiently wait for the new gear to show up


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 23, 2018)

^^^ I keep doing the same thing.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry for the delay, I had the flu last week. The drop will be Wednesday at 9 PM EST.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update @Bad Dawg . I hear ya on the flu, my whole house and myslef had it and it was like a war zone here. This flu is no joke. Get well brother.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 26, 2018)

Blackberry banana kush x lbl day 53


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Blackberry banana kush x lbl day 53
> 
> View attachment 4079466
> 
> View attachment 4079467


smells, trich development at day 53 ?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 26, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> smells, trich development at day 53 ?


I have 2. The pics are in a 32 gal SIP sharing the shoes with a goji og. Figure 15/16 gal a pop.

She smells like fermented cotton candy. Sickly sweet with a piney kush backtone. Dripping with resin, literally my fingers come away wet. Rock hard buds. Trichs are 70% cloudy, no Amber.

The smaller ones in a 7 gal airpot. Smells a bit sweeter. Kind of marshmallow meets that sugar/rock dust they put on bubblegum. Similar trich coverage and resin. Not quite as dense on the lowers. Will see how I feel about the smaller plant.

Edit: same clone different pots.

I usually take her 12 weeks but @Bad Dawg recommends 60 days on the pack. I'll probably chop on the 31st. See if I can take her 8 and be satisfied.


----------



## mr. childs (Jan 26, 2018)

"Kind of marshmallow meets that sugar/rock dust they put on bubblegum."

damn... perfect for dabbing...

great job @Jp.the.pope 

and thanks again like always @Bad Dawg


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 26, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> "Kind of marshmallow meets that sugar/rock dust they put on bubblegum."
> 
> damn... perfect for dabbing...
> 
> ...


My IWE from the bbk x lbl is full melt every. single. time. I haven't put anything other than IWE into my dab rig for about a year 

As my buddy calls it...Turkish taffy


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 26, 2018)

socal x lbl 2. 60 days
Extreme leaf to calyx ratio. Smells of juicy fruit, new shoes, cleaner.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 27, 2018)

@JohnGlennsGarden ,The mother also had a high leaf to calyx ratio. But when timing the buds inside were very hard and had a stronger taste than my bubba kush ,but very similar to BK. Also was extremely purple. 
Nine frost on her!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 27, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> @JohnGlennsGarden ,The mother also had a high leaf to calyx ratio. But when timing the buds inside were very hard and had a stronger taste than my bubba kush ,but very similar to BK. Also was extremely purple.
> Nine frost on her!


Thanks, man! That's what I found, as I trimmed: nice, dense buds. Kinda shocked me, really. Can't wait to try this.
Great to have you on here for this info.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 27, 2018)

@Bad Dawg Quick question. When I ordered a couple of days ago for the Bodhi drop, there was an error during checkout that said the "Bad Dawg" freebies were out of stock. I unselected them so that the the order would go through, but was hoping to recieve them. Is this possible or were they actually out of stock?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 28, 2018)

scmk x lbl #1 62 days. Very few leaves without frost. Smells mostly of fresh green beans, now.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 29, 2018)

@Adrosmokin , I do not know why it said they are out of stock .But all orders will come with GLG freebies that they had coming as advertised in the promo.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 29, 2018)

*Hello *

*This is Bad Dawg*

*I would like to apologize to everyone that has placed a order over the past few weeks.*

*This month has not started out to well. We were all sick with the 
flu over the last few weeks and I was just getting back on track. But Hound Dawg 
Debs mother became very sick. And she passed away on Friday.*


*I consider Debs mother my mom, as we spent every Holiday together for 
many years. Debs husband was my best friend scene the 5th grade until he passed away 
in 2007.. And Deb is my right hand man (woman) here at GLG.*


*Everyone that has made a order, please ck your tracking number. If it says your package has arrived at our PO Box you are all set. Order’s received at the GLG PO Box before Jan 22 have already been shipped, however I have not post all of the tracking numbers. *


*We will be out of the office until Wednesday afternoon. At that point we will get all payments posted and process orders in the order they were received.*


*Please do not send emails unless you feel there is a urgent problem with your order.*

*We are very sorry for any delays this may cause, and ask for your understanding.*


*Thanks from Hound Dawg Deb, the Admin and Dragboatjeffy.*


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2018)

Many condolences.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 29, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers with you and yours. Take care of yourselves @Bad Dawg


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2018)

There is nothing I can say to ease Debs (or your) pain, but I'm truly sorry for your loss. May you find strength to help you through this difficult time. 
And no rush on my end. Take care of your loved ones and yourselves <3


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 29, 2018)

_Dang @Bad Dawg,my thoughts are with you and Deb during this difficult time of loss. Please let me know if there is anything I can do. What we have once enjoyed, we can never lose. All that we love deeply becomes part of us._


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 29, 2018)

So sorry to hear about your loss @Bad Dawg. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 29, 2018)

Sorry for your loss DBJ. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family brother


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 29, 2018)

Condolences


----------



## mathed (Feb 2, 2018)

Sorry about your loss Bad Dawg. I received some of your freebies with an order (SF2xLBL) and I wanted to post a lady I took down tonight as my first meaningful post on this site after "lurking" for about 2 years. All I can say is this strain is very good and it reeks like lemons, gets you pretty buzzed up as well. 

I'm just a novice grower saying thanks for donating such a nice plant. It was grown under a 600W Viparspectra LED in a 2'x4'x5' Apollo grow tent. I know these lights don't seem to have the best reputation here, but I ordered another 600W one the other day so I can fully cover the entire footprint. What I've seen from just this one is much, much better than what I expected. I had a 400W HPS previously, but it was WAY too hot for my grow space. The LEDs are much cooler and it seemed to do pretty well during flowering. Soil was Fox Farm Ocean Forest with a 4-2 ratio of soil to perlite. Ferts used were GH Flora series during flower only, besides the mother plants. Flushed her out the last 2 weeks prior to harvest, 12/12 light cycle throughout flowering.

Sorry again for the loss, however your generosity does brighten the lives of others in their times of need, just so you know. I lost my mother a few months ago and "gardening" has provided me with an escape from the stresses of my new life.


----------



## natasdaisy (Feb 12, 2018)

finally had some room open up so i popped deadhead og x 3 headed dragon and zero dark30 #8 x lbl. pretty excited about both


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Mar 2, 2018)

popped 3 whitedawg x LBL ... transferred two that germinated from paper towels to soil two days ago, they are up and reaching for the lights already... The remaining seed looks DOA. Maybe I'll get lucky and end up with 2 females. Got 20 other seedlings though, so not a huge loss lol.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 5, 2018)

Starfighter f2 x longbottom leaf
Super lemony terps
Day 55


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Mar 6, 2018)

super stoked I received my order today after a nervous wait has anyone got experience or got info on these particular bad dog freebies brown sugar x LbL dead head x 3 head dragon and atonic x 3 head ran his black berry banana indoors last year and got a clone of her going out door and she was/is absolute fire sativa dominant looking at structure but what got me was the smell sweet fruityness with marshmello and a slight smell of the rubber you use to erase pencil and also super frosty dence spear shaped nugs any ways point being got limited space so want advice on what I should Crack 1st I'm sure they all have keepers but need some help cheers


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm wondering about the Antonic(CBD) x 3Head as well. Was excited to see a CBD freebie sense i always miss those Bodhi CBD freebies.


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 17, 2018)

Still don't know what Antonic is but 3 head dragon is (Triangle Kush x Dragon's BloodF1) by Bodhi. Made with the blood trait male. I kept missing those DB so i'm glad to find out i have the genetics with the blood trait.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 17, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> Still don't know what Antonic is but 3 head dragon is (Triangle Kush x Dragon's BloodF1) by Bodhi. Made with the blood trait male. I kept missing those DB so i'm glad to find out i have the genetics with the blood trait.


It's a misprint. It's Atonic. A high cbd strain from Michigan. That's all the info I have. 
Mine are in early veg. Looking like I might have 1 boy and 1 girl.


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 17, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> It's a misprint. It's Atonic. A high cbd strain from Michigan. That's all the info I have.
> Mine are in early veg. Looking like I might have 1 boy and 1 girl.


I wonder if it's a pheno of Cannatonic. That would make sense. Either way i'm glad i have them. Would like to know how yours do. Did you just pop 2?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 17, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> I wonder if it's a pheno of Cannatonic. That would make sense. Either way i'm glad i have them. Would like to know how yours do. Did you just pop 2?


It's nine fold genetics' perkins x good medicine 19% cbd 1% thc. Bad Dawg posted it earlier. I had to look. 

Yeah only 2. Didn't have room for those 2, but I enjoyed the scmk x lbl so much and wanted a chance at cbd. I'll post in here, if I have a girl. It will be at least 70 days before it even starts to get interesting, though.


----------



## feva (Mar 17, 2018)

perkins is a cut of cannatonic


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 17, 2018)

feva said:


> perkins is a cut of cannatonic


Cool. Everybody wins!


----------



## mrrager420 (Mar 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> It's nine fold genetics' perkins x good medicine 19% cbd 1% thc. Bad Dawg posted it earlier. I had to look.
> 
> Yeah only 2. Didn't have room for those 2, but I enjoyed the scmk x lbl so much and wanted a chance at cbd. I'll post in here, if I have a girl. It will be at least 70 days before it even starts to get interesting, though.


Can't remember where i read it but i did eventually find full info on Atonic. Preciate it tho. And i'll be here to see if you end up with a girl bcuz i have no idea when i'll be able to pop mine.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 2, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> Can't remember where i read it but i did eventually find full info on Atonic. Preciate it tho. And i'll be here to see if you end up with a girl bcuz i have no idea when i'll be able to pop mine.


You're welcome. As of yesterday, 1 confirmed female, 1 still unknown. They are up next, but that will be a few weeks. Both have stronger than normal stem rub smells for being this young. Can't pinpoint it, yet. I'll get back to you.


----------



## mrrager420 (Apr 2, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> You're welcome. As of yesterday, 1 confirmed female, 1 still unknown. They are up next, but that will be a few weeks. Both have stronger than normal stem rub smells for being this young. Can't pinpoint it, yet. I'll get back to you.


Well at least you got one female. How's the structure on her so far?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2018)

5 week old Starfighter LBL is looking a bit better after a slow start. Small plant as the smallest seedling was 5he only girl. Sativa looking and smells a bit sweet and funky.
Love the Headband LBL cross so looking forward here.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 3, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> Well at least you got one female. How's the structure on her so far?


Lol. I figured you would ask this. I purposely didn't put a pic up because she's a lanky bean pole with no branching, yet. I thought it would be male, for sure. The unsexed seedling is stacked and should branch out nicely. Of course, that one will probably be male. 
I'll try to post a pic of them both, tonight.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 4, 2018)

atonic x 3 headed dragon
Female on left, unknown on right


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 4, 2018)

i like the look of those two mains, will you keep pinching to make more knuckles on them?


----------



## mrrager420 (Apr 4, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Lol. I figured you would ask this. I purposely didn't put a pic up because she's a lanky bean pole with no branching, yet. I thought it would be male, for sure. The unsexed seedling is stacked and should branch out nicely. Of course, that one will probably be male.
> I'll try to post a pic of them both, tonight.





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> atonic x 3 headed dragon
> Female on left, unknown on rightView attachment 4116469


One of the best things about this plant is that if you don't like the structure you can manipulate it to work in your favor. Like mr.childs stated, those two main colas look nice to work with.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 12, 2018)

View attachment 4121081 New look for Bad Dawg Freebies.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 12, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4121081 New look for Bad Dawg Freebies.


Awesome mate, looks good!!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4121081 New look for Bad Dawg Freebies.


I have 1 43 day Starfighter x LBL which is a small Bush but LSTed. Very frosty like other high grade bud but the trichs sparkle way more than others. A Greenpoint Night Rider is a week older and similar frost but the sparkling trichs on that Starfighter cross are stunning.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4121081 New look for Bad Dawg Freebies.


*in an orphan asking for porridge voice* please kind sir may we have shirts ?...


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 14, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> *in an orphan asking for porridge voice* please kind sir may we have shirts ?...


There will be shirts and stickers,they should have been done yesterday. How ever the printer did not call.
So they may not be avalable until the next promo


----------



## hillbill (Apr 14, 2018)

Seed shirts and stickers are not the most usable items in the Bible Belt.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Seed shirts and stickers are not the most usable items in the Bible Belt.


Yeah, the "heartland" frowns on that sorta stuff.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> There will be shirts and stickers,they should have been done yesterday. How ever the printer did not call.
> So they may not be avalable until the next promo
> 
> View attachment 4121866


Cookie wreck × lbl.. Tell me about it.. I got it as a freebie tester. Haven't seen any info on them at all.


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 14, 2018)

[email protected] dawg. Have your Zero Dark 30 #6 freebie. Is that a high CBD strain? I have it marked as so, just wondering if im correct. Thanks!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 15, 2018)

@Bad Dawg 

Would it be possible to get a little more info about the strains? 
Like flowering times?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2018)

Any info on Starfighter f2 x LBL would be appreciated. If anyone has the Daywrecker Diesel LBL cross run it! Nice! My Starfighter cross is small with the most reflective or refractive trichs I have seen! Nice all day but strong just not couchlock.


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 15, 2018)

I think bad dogs crosses are more like testers than worked strains so grow them and report back


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 16, 2018)

@hillbill @bubbahaze All of the LBL crosses have been grown out. There should be info on most of them earlier in this thread.
There was a thread at z-labs with a lot of test grows that were lost when the site crashed last year. I have restarted it there,so you may find the info you are looking for. starfighter x LBL has great reveiws so I will be f2ing them.
Last year I gave out all of the 3 headed dragon crosses,the testers did not follow threw but a few peeps have grown the freebies with all good feed back.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 16, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> @hillbill @bubbahaze All of the LBL crosses have been grown out. There should be info on most of them earlier in this thread.
> There was a thread at z-labs with a lot of test grows that were lost when the site crashed last year. I have restarted it there,so you may find the info you are looking for. starfighter x LBL has great reveiws so I will be f2ing them.
> Last year I gave out all of the 3 headed dragon crosses,the testers did not follow threw but a few peeps have grown the freebies with all good feed back.


I highly recommend popping the blackberry banna kush x long bottom leaf if you have it.

I've been running one of the ladies for a bit over a year now. She stands up to my purple goji cut and other keepers all day. Smells like fermenting marshmallows. Frosty af. Simply delicious.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2018)

That Starfighter f2 x LBL is staying quite small but big on sparkle. Smells almost like lemon gasoline to the point of eye watering! She is a petite girl with minimal branching. Buds and bud leaves are very white. This is the runt of my run but the only girl. The other plants were strong and vigorous and bigger. I also screwed up and dropped her up potting I think. Leaves are on the narrow side and so far average size nugs are rocks.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2018)

Starfighter cross is getting very close, no white pistils, some amber trichs. Most the rest cloudy and a very few clear with dark brown centers. 54 days could be the day today or maybe tomorrow. Didn’t expect her to be so quick! Two LBL crosses run so far. If you have any, get 'em wet!


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2018)

Had to throw this pic up for people sitting on gg4 x lbl seeds.
 
Smells like fruit scented markers.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2018)

How long do you have to sit on them 'til they hatch?


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2018)

hillbill said:


> How long do you have to sit on them 'til they hatch?


With me it’s never very long
I’m a bit of a bean popping fiend


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 27, 2018)

Just pulled a nug out of the jar of gg4xlbl from last years harvest. Still smells of chocolate and grandpas freshly packed pipe, if that makes sense. Chocolaty minty caramelish.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 30, 2018)

Starfighter f2 x LBL is powerful fruity stinking today and tastes that way. Face slap rush, happy and very motivating and seems to facilitate the formation of new ideas and perspectives. Very strong herb without a hint of couchlock.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 30, 2018)

Wrong spot


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 13, 2018)

So, 2 for 2 on atonic x 3 headed dragon females. I will post a pic when they get flipped in a week or two. 

That puts the running count at 4/4 females from my bd freebies, so far.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 13, 2018)

I just started 5 of the Headband x LBL and will update as it goes.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 24, 2018)

Figured it was about time to drop these....


Thanks @Bad Dawg


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Figured it was about time to drop these....
> 
> 
> Thanks @Bad Dawg
> ...


Oooooooh. Nice! Definitely looking forward to seeing these in your room, bud.

@Bad Dawg you are gonna have a booth in clio, correct?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 26, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Oooooooh. Nice! Definitely looking forward to seeing these in your room, bud.
> 
> @Bad Dawg you are gonna have a booth in clio, correct?


Full germ on all five. Dropped into soil with tails.... Just waiting to see them pop out.... And thanks


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 28, 2018)

Atonic x 3 headed dragon 1, 2 going into flower


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2018)

Any Starfighter f2 x LBL freebies left at the Big House? Very strong and other worldly with a small pull on my Underdog! Steps to the fore no matter what else you may be toking. May slap you to a couch or chair but your mind will be fully occupied! Cedar and Dr Bronner's Lavender Hemp Soap, one of God's gifts to the human race. The herb and the soap. Did I say I like this cross?

Extremely sparkly trichs when growing and a lot of those trichs. Mine was small but I have seeds still. Longer veg if needed. Makes some people babble mouthed


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jun 1, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Oooooooh. Nice! Definitely looking forward to seeing these in your room, bud.
> 
> @Bad Dawg you are gonna have a booth in clio, correct?


No I live 5 miles from the event ,but it is very pricy to rent a booth and they jam the booths to close togeather. There is a grope of GLG breeders that have a booth I will post the booth number as soon as I get it.. And I will be hanging out there after I get out my a open house on Saturday. As long as it does not get to hot.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jun 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Any Starfighter f2 x LBL freebies left at the Big House? Very strong and other worldly with a small pull on my Underdog! Steps to the fore no matter what else you may be toking. May slap you to a couch or chair but your mind will be fully occupied! Cedar and Dr Bronner's Lavender Hemp Soap, one of God's gifts to the human race. The herb and the soap. Did I say I like this cross?
> 
> Extremely sparkly trichs when growing and a lot of those trichs. Mine was small but I have seeds still. Longer veg if needed. Makes some people babble mouthed


I have 25 seedlings going for a F2 project,if all goes well there will be F2's and some crosses


----------



## Forte (Jun 4, 2018)

my bk 30x bl and kosher kushxbl have popped, but my 2 so cal master seeds have yet to pop after a week. Anyone else experience this with so cal masterx bl?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jun 8, 2018)

Forte said:


> my bk 30x bl and kosher kushxbl have popped, but my 2 so cal master seeds have yet to pop after a week. Anyone else experience this with so cal masterx bl?


LMK if any one has a problem,They were all Germ tested in febuary when I was cking for the pick your own freebie promo.
Send me a message with your next order (please write it on a peace of paper so I can see it) and I will send you some thing different. @Forte


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jun 30, 2018)

What are the current Bad Dawg freebies going out? I'm just wondering if the freebies are a bit older and thus likely to have poor germination rate?


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 30, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> What are the current Bad Dawg freebies going out? I'm just wondering if the freebies are a bit older and thus likely to have poor germination rate?


I just received Kosher Kush x LBL.


----------



## moundstomper (Jun 30, 2018)

Hate I missed the purple stardawg x 3 headed Dragon. Any one finding the blood trait in his 3 headed Dragon crosses? If so let us know,it's just info lol


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 30, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Hate I missed the purple stardawg x 3 headed Dragon. Any one finding the blood trait in his 3 headed Dragon crosses? If so let us know,it's just info lol


Neither of mine are bleeders. I think I read the 3hd used in these crosses was an earlier pheno, before the blood trait was locked in.
@Giggsy70 found a bleeder in his stray gear.
atonic x 3hd 1 @ 30 days
sorry for the shitty pic, I was afraid she was gonna snap. Floppy stems are giving out. Staked immediately after pic.
atonic x 3hd 2 @ 30
#2 will not be able to hold herself up for long. They smell fruity.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jun 30, 2018)

Forte said:


> my bk 30x bl and kosher kushxbl have popped, but my 2 so cal master seeds have yet to pop after a week. Anyone else experience this with so cal masterx bl?


One of my bk30’s was a double sprout


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 30, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> What are the current Bad Dawg freebies going out? I'm just wondering if the freebies are a bit older and thus likely to have poor germination rate?


Not quite sure what is being sent out at the moment...but I can assure you that they are NOT older seeds with poor germination rates.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> One of my bk30’s was a double sprout


It wanted a little friend for company


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Useful said:


> Not quite sure what is being sent out at the moment...but I can assure you that they are NOT older seeds with poor germination rates.


I gave all the doubles I had to an older farmer friend and split the other packs with him. He was happier than hell and I got a case of maple syrup out the deal plus cuttings of what ever he finds. I love bartering 

He's had excellent germ rates with everything.
Right now he has some pretty amazing looking White Skunk x LBL, Starfighter F2 x LBL, SoCal x LBL, and ZD30 x LBL going.
The White Skunk is very impressive but I dont have any pics and didn't ask if I could take any. He's the type that's been growing for decades and has never settled into the idea of "legal" cannabis.
I'll be sure the throw mine up when they go into bloom though.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 1, 2018)

Useful said:


> Not quite sure what is being sent out at the moment...but I can assure you that they are NOT older seeds with poor germination rates.


Thanks Useful, I received some crosses that were mentioned at the beginning of this thread. The only reason I asked, I wasn't implying anything about the quality of either operation.

Thanks, I look forward to popping these.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 1, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Thanks Useful, I received some crosses that were mentioned at the beginning of this thread. The only reason I asked, I wasn't implying anything about the quality of either operation.
> 
> Thanks, I look forward to popping these.


What did ya get?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2018)

I've only germed about a dozen GLG freebies at 100%. If you don't know don't say.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2018)

and they were all strong and extremely potent.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 1, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> What did ya get?


 Kosher Kush x Long Bottom Leaf
Dead Head x Long Bottom Leaf
and Dead Head x Three Headed Dragon (which could've been aptly named Dead headed dragon or 4-headed dragon)

Thoughts on any of these? From what I've seen, the LBL crosses have produced some beautiful plants.


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey Mr bad dawg,have you ever thougt about listed your freebies on your site? Lol I'm just asking,If you don't know let us tell you:THERE GOOD DAWG!!!.you kind of remind me of a young bodhi with your insite and selection. You got a promo section and don't use it,it's your site.hate I miss the purple stardawg .im a little more refined with my selection in my garden and I like what gear you put out THERE wish I had another way of knowing your strains than here oh snap like Mabey your site.just loving your creations like the BlackBerry cross way back when hint hint


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 14, 2018)

P.S. Cause when I luck up on one of your creations.l would like to very much hunt more than five. Just saying.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 14, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Hey Mr bad dawg,have you ever thougt about listed your freebies on your site? Lol I'm just asking,If you don't know let us tell you:THERE GOOD DAWG!!!.you kind of remind me of a young bodhi with your insite and selection. You got a promo section and don't use it,it's your site.hate I miss the purple stardawg .im a little more refined with my selection in my garden and I like what gear you put out THERE wish I had another way of knowing your strains than here oh snap like Mabey your site.just loving your creations like the BlackBerry cross way back when hint hint


That blackberry cross is one of my favorite plants of all time. Been running one cut for the last couple years.


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Is that the blackberry banana Kush x LBL you’re referring to?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 14, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Is that the blackberry banana Kush x LBL you’re referring to?


Yessir. Literally cannot say enough good things about that cross. Also makes exceptional IWE....


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Yessir. Literally cannot say enough good things about that cross. Also makes exceptional IWE....
> 
> View attachment 4165195


Awesome. I have a pack. Can you give a mini review? I’d appreciate it.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 14, 2018)

I think I posted one in this thread. Lemme see if I can find it.

Edit: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bad-dog-genetics.913207/page-12#post-13588313

@Chef420


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 14, 2018)

I believe that's the one chef,those crosses got me to looking for bad dawg but by then they were long gone.lol smh


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I think I posted one in this thread. Lemme see if I can find it.
> 
> Edit: https://www.rollitup.org/t/bad-dog-genetics.913207/page-12#post-13588313
> 
> @Chef420


Yeah open that womb right on up jp.lol


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Jul 15, 2018)

I hope to post more in the coming months


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 15, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Hey Mr bad dawg,have you ever thougt about listed your freebies on your site? Lol I'm just asking,If you don't know let us tell you:THERE GOOD DAWG!!!.you kind of remind me of a young bodhi with your insite and selection. You got a promo section and don't use it,it's your site.hate I miss the purple stardawg .im a little more refined with my selection in my garden and I like what gear you put out THERE wish I had another way of knowing your strains than here oh snap like Mabey your site.just loving your creations like the BlackBerry cross way back when hint hint


I can relate to getting pickier about what I run, recently. Especially when time and space are issues. What are you running, at the moment? Any keepers? What's on deck?

@Mary's Confidant only thing I can say about the x's you listed is I've heard kosher puts out some yielders. I would pop a couple of each, though. That's just me.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 15, 2018)

Anyone grown out the BK30 x LBL?? From what I’m seeing the BK30 is a bubba kush pheno selected from 30 seeds found in a bag of BK that must have Hermied as all plants were female. I’m pretty psyched after looking into the genetics of the LBL male used. Could be so serious heat in these.

Anyone with experience please share, thanks again to GLG for the legit freebies


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 15, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I can relate to getting pickier about what I run, recently. Especially when time and space are issues. What are you running, at the moment? Any keepers? What's on deck?
> 
> @Mary's Confidant only thing I can say about the x's you listed is I've heard kosher puts out some yielders. I would pop a couple of each, though. That's just me.


Right now my mother's are Dynastyineapple diesel,Bodhi's:green lotus and DreamlotusTGA's:querkel and vortex and cherrygasum TestingBaddawg's: deadheadx3headeddragons,Bodhi's:sourbutter x 88g13hp,mendo purp x 88g13hp and Irene x 88g13hp and Mr43's lemon tree x sourbutter88g13hp and mendo breath x sour diesel


----------



## GreenTools (Jul 17, 2018)

starfighter f2 x LBL about 8 weeks from seed......had 3/5 females 2 of which are huge....one has a lime cream funk to it...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2018)

GreenTools said:


> starfighter f2 x LBL about 8 weeks from seed......had 3/5 females 2 of which are huge....one has a lime cream funk to it...
> 
> View attachment 4166856


Shadang ! I finally popped 3 of those a week ago.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 21, 2018)

Just recently wrapped up a Blackberry Banana Kush X LBL and it was uber potent. Cant say I picked up on much of a distinct flavor from either side of the parent strains, but it was a tasty smoke. Thick smoke that expands in the lungs and makes some/most cough. Some hearty nugs on this one.
Finished @ I believe 64 days? and was a breeze to grow in my limited experience with it.
5 seeds & all germinated well. I had 4 girls from the 5, so the M/F ratio was welcomed.
I had one of 4 that was a _serious_ hitter....like nighty nite time after a smoke and a meal. 
This was the culprit. (sorry I didnt get more pics)
 
Thumbs up @Bad Dawg


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 24, 2018)

medical dragon(atonic x 3 headed dragon) #2 @ 56 days
This girl is stinky! Fruity, then idk what the smell on the back end is. It's one of those, "Yuck. . . Wait. Let me smell that again," kinda smells. If that makes sense. Buds are dense. I'll probably let her go another week.
Sorry, I haven't been able to get a good pic in a couple weeks. Should have that problem fixed soon.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 24, 2018)

by reviews & my own experiences, i think my collection is turning into a bodhi & bad dawg only gear one, save for a few mota & tony green packs...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 11, 2018)

medical dragon 1 going into jars. Went 63 days, shoulda gone another week. Everything is personal so, I finish trim as needed.  After only a small, early uncured tester of each medical dragon, this strain is legit! Nothing too special in the looks department, but so glad I took cuts of both of these girls. They are both getting another run. #1 fukn slays me, #2 is full on body. Might use all of #2 for a butter run.

Now to decide which stardawg x 3 headed dragon x to pop, next. JJ's or the purple cut?


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Aug 12, 2018)

Is the LBL prone to leaf mutations or could it be my medium? i've seen some seedlings that have curled leaves, odd misshapen forms, etc. That isn't necessarily a bad thing if they continue growing and put out fire, just curious if anyone else has experienced this? 

If I'm the only one, it must be something in my environment.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 12, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Is the LBL prone to leaf mutations or could it be my medium? i've seen some seedlings that have curled leaves, odd misshapen forms, etc. That isn't necessarily a bad thing if they continue growing and put out fire, just curious if anyone else has experienced this?
> 
> If I'm the only one, it must be something in my environment.


any pics available? my starfighter cross that i ran a year or 2 ago was ok. the only thing i had weird mutations on was an old strawberry og, but that was to be expected as they were old packs, and they are now growing out of it.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Aug 15, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Is the LBL prone to leaf mutations or could it be my medium? i've seen some seedlings that have curled leaves, odd misshapen forms, etc. That isn't necessarily a bad thing if they continue growing and put out fire, just curious if anyone else has experienced this?
> 
> If I'm the only one, it must be something in my environment.


I have not seen any mutes,and here are some picks of the dad. He was bad ass. He had a extra leaf giving the bird to a snake toung leaf.



















I still Have 20-30 LBL seeds from Lorans first run I may F2 them for freebies.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 15, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> I still Have 20-30 LBL seeds from Lorans first run I may F2 them for freebies.


best news ive heard all week...


----------



## jpdnkstr (Aug 16, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> best news ive heard all week...


I second that!


----------



## Stickylungs (Aug 25, 2018)

Popping some kosher x LBL today. Looking forward to seeing how they play out


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2018)

Both LBL crosses I have run we’re worth the effort..........easily. Just to throw in on GLG freebies!


----------



## Stickylungs (Aug 26, 2018)

I have the headband as well but going to go with kosher first. Haven't seen either one posted. If anyone has seen pix of them I'm interested in seeing them


----------



## Stickylungs (Sep 1, 2018)

100% germ rate on the 5 I opened. Good start


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2018)

That Heasband x LBL is big and beautiful and powerful without couchlock!


----------



## Stickylungs (Sep 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> That Heasband x LBL is big and beautiful and powerful without couchlock!



They are next in line . Soon as the kosher gets a good start and the flower room hits rotation in they go for a swim


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> That Heasband x LBL is big and beautiful and powerful without couchlock!


Haven't got to try that one, yet. Really hoping to someday. A buddy and I split bean popping detail to divide and conquer the ever growing stash and he's been having some issues keeping them alive. Unfortunately that's one he popped. Lost his killer keeper RP sour kush(headband) this year, as well. We were definitely hopping to flower an lbl x.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 1, 2018)

I have that Headband x LBL in flower right now. I had a bit of heat stress that caused extra stretch so they are pretty tall. I also had some trouble with my soil being too aerated while using blumats. Probably the worst grow for me yet. Work and life though seem to take away the focus needed. Even with those problems they are coming out ok. Copies were made and I will run it again depending on how they turn out after a cure. They do have a sour light skunky smell to them. Rub of the leaves is slightly sweet but more sour. They are at 8 weeks from flip and I think will go a few more. Oh and so far the bud structure is tight. Buds are hard not airy.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 5, 2018)

Deadhead x LBL, vegged for about 22-27 days in 2 - 2.5 gallon pots. These are noticeably taller than the Mountain Temple with similar veg time.

Recently started flower. If they give me something good, I'll be throwing some Kosher Kush x LBL into the cups.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 7, 2018)

Just hit up 2 Longbottom Fighters (starfighter x LBL) Ladys. 
I poped 30 seeds and narrowed it down to 2 Males and 2 Females . I have a Star fighter and a Long bottom Leaf leaner,male and female.And i hit up a host of my other ladys. I will know in a week or 2 how well they took.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 8, 2018)

Hope to get the Starfighters with my next order. They seem to be the fan favorite.


----------



## Stickylungs (Sep 9, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Just hit up 2 Longbottom Fighters (starfighter x LBL) Ladys.
> I poped 30 seeds and narrowed it down to 2 Males and 2 Females . I have a Star fighter and a Long bottom Leaf leaner,male and female.And i hit up a host of my other ladys. I will know in a week or 2 how well they took.



Sounds awesome. Will these be freebies or be listed in bad dog genetics ?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 12, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> Sounds awesome. Will these be freebies or be listed in bad dog genetics ?


These will be freebies.
But we have a lot of new 3 Headed Dragon crosses comeing first along with some Apollo 13 F4 crosses.
I gave out a lot of them I am waiting on some feed back.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> Sounds awesome. Will these be freebies or be listed in bad dog genetics ?


I did a run of freebie Starfighter cross with LBL and was very happy with them.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 12, 2018)

Stickylungs said:


> Popping some kosher x LBL today. Looking forward to seeing how they play out


Please post updates here. KK x LBL will likely be next seeds to pop unless I get a surprise in the mail. Hope they bring some fire because I have a bunch of them, I think 15+


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 12, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Deadhead x LBL, vegged for about 22-27 days in 2 - 2.5 gallon pots. These are noticeably taller than the Mountain Temple with similar veg time.
> 
> Recently started flower. If they give me something good, I'll be throwing some Kosher Kush x LBL into the cups.


Two of DH x LBL were female so we get to see what's in store. Will post more updates as they move through flowering.


----------



## docta genius (Sep 16, 2018)

HEy DBJ/ bad dawg. 
I just got two of the "bins" from the "sativa breather" fundraiser. 
Wondering who made the code blue crosses. 
Thnks


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 16, 2018)

Headband x LBL further along. Just keeps throwing out more new pistils though.


----------



## Stickylungs (Sep 16, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Please post updates here. KK x LBL will likely be next seeds to pop unless I get a surprise in the mail. Hope they bring some fire because I have a bunch of them, I think 15+



For sure ill post up in here.. in cups now just gave them there first light feeding


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 17, 2018)

DH x LBL 13 days flower, something is going on with new leaf growth. I'm guessing it's a deficiency? But I suppose it could just as well be an excess or pH issue. Anyone care to throw a guess?


----------



## Stickylungs (Sep 17, 2018)

Might want to throw some magnesium at her. Looks like some yellowing going on.what medium you growing in?


----------



## GreenNucleus (Sep 17, 2018)

It's a new organic soil mix. I assumed there would be growing pains. Hit her with an AACT this morning and added some epsom salt just before she was watered. Hopefully that helps it subside. It's near all of the top leaves so I guess I should epsom at least every ohter watering from here on out? 

These genetics are solid, it's just a newb learning how to grow. Thanks for the input @Stickylungs. If anyone else has suggestions, feel free to throw them out. I may give an epsom foliar tomorrow morning, I've seen some people do that.


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 17, 2018)

i like the nftg demeters destiny as a foliar also, ive also foliar fed with the jacks citrus feed before also, i think its got 2% magnesium in it


----------



## docta genius (Sep 18, 2018)

Magnesium is for the most part mobile in plants, so if you see some kind of Mg deficiency its probably gonna be on lower (older) leaves. The Ca might help though, so demeters destiny seems like a good bet. Mg reduces Ca uptake so don't just way overdo epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) unless you're sure thats the issue.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 27, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Hey Mr bad dawg,have you ever thougt about listed your freebies on your site? Lol I'm just asking,If you don't know let us tell you:THERE GOOD DAWG!!!.you kind of remind me of a young bodhi with your insite and selection. You got a promo section and don't use it,it's your site.hate I miss the purple stardawg .im a little more refined with my selection in my garden and I like what gear you put out THERE wish I had another way of knowing your strains than here oh snap like Mabey your site.just loving your creations like the BlackBerry cross way back when hint hint


Thanks for the kind words,but I am a old guy (and dream of having the Bodhi touch).
And the Bad Dawg Promo page will get updated with old freebie info and currant freebies from 3Headed Dragon (lots are out in testing ,waiting to hear), just fished up Apollo 13 F4 crosses and I am testing some of them my self. And New Longbottom fighter (Starfighter x LBL)stud just hit the Bad Dawg List of ladies. And I have been impressed with the power of LBF


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

LBLF should be a great male, seems like, nice find!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2018)

Anniversary hints at all @Bad Dawg?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Sep 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Anniversary hints at all @Bad Dawg?


I am waiting on breeder inventory before I can set a date.But we are going to start running promos next week for individual breeders.And will have great deals all month.


----------



## docta genius (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey Bad Dawg, I got two of the auction bins from the Sativa Breather fundraiser, wondering who made the code blue x's? thanks


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey @Bad Dawg...Are going to ever get any new Karma Genetics stock? Any of his new strains or new stock on the ones you already have? thanks


----------



## GreenNucleus (Oct 2, 2018)

Day 28 flower for these Deadhead x LBL. I have two plants in there, one developed a deficiency early and you can see the curved leaves with light green/yellowing. The other is the frostiest plant in the tent (and the one wiht the def isn't far behind). At this point, they are both frostier than my lone mountain temple female.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 2, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> These will be freebies.
> But we have a lot of new 3 Headed Dragon crosses comeing first along with some Apollo 13 F4 crosses.
> I gave out a lot of them I am waiting on some feed back.


If you ever need a bean teaster keep me in mind.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 3, 2018)

docta genius said:


> Hey Bad Dawg, I got two of the auction bins from the Sativa Breather fundraiser, wondering who made the code blue x's? thanks


Sorry for the late response, It is confusing to say the least when you get all these seeds at once and they come from so many different folks.
They were made by Tomba. Thanks dbj


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 3, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Day 28 flower for these Deadhead x LBL. I have two plants in there, one developed a deficiency early and you can see the curved leaves with light green/yellowing. The other is the frostiest plant in the tent (and the one wiht the def isn't far behind). At this point, they are both frostier than my lone mountain temple female.
> 
> View attachment 4209194
> 
> ...


I have had great feed back on theses. I am trying to save the mother deadhead right now. She deserves her name "DEAD HEAD"
So add LBL and it should be very strong


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 3, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Hey @Bad Dawg...Are going to ever get any new Karma Genetics stock? Any of his new strains or new stock on the ones you already have? thanks


I am not sure,in the past it was hard to get due to him being overseas. I have tried to order threw the Karma squad, but they want retail price.So I need to Talk to Karma himself and see what I can do.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> I am not sure,in the past it was hard to get due to him being overseas. I have tried to order threw the Karma squad, but they want retail price.So I need to Talk to Karma himself and see what I can do.


dr.d81 has some karma beans and he is a honest man to deal with and not high on his stuff.i have grown some of the dr, stuff and it has all been great.hope that info helps you.ky


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Oct 6, 2018)

Harvest a mother deadhead og x longbottom leaf and a clone off her both grown outdoors. Got a little over 2 lbs between them of awesome buds. Taste and smells like old school og. Is my favorite smoke by far this year. Will post a pic in next post


----------



## hillbill (Oct 7, 2018)

Last 4 Underdawg, Daywrecker Diesel or Headband x LBL hit the towel yesterday, Seeds not young but we will see. Awesome hybreed here.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 7, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Last 4 Underdawg, Daywrecker Diesel or Headband x LBL hit the towel yesterday, Seeds not young but we will see. Awesome hybreed here.


and to think glg has another version of the lbl crosses that are coming soon


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

That Deadhead is very strong and relatively easy to grow.

The Starfighter F2 x LBL were my favorite and outshined the packs I paid for. 

I still have a few packs to work through but anyone that has those two should give em a bath.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 7, 2018)

Looking forward to popping the rest of my BD genetics. They are freebies so theres less stress and they still turn out great!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2018)

That Starfighter cross seems special but I have onl6 flowered one. Extremely sparkly trikes! Damn good pot.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 8, 2018)

call me crazy but ive had thoughts on f2'ing the starfighter f1 x lbl freebies, they are that really good. i gave a pack of the gg# x lbl to an associate for an outdoor project, october is here so i will try to get a pic & more from them to comment about it here.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 8, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> I am waiting on breeder inventory before I can set a date.But we are going to start running promos next week for individual breeders.And will have great deals all month.


Just another interested person waiting for that breeder inventory arrival 

And I hope to get some of your LBF or Apollo 11 F4s.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 10, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Just another interested person waiting for that breeder inventory arrival
> 
> And I hope to get some of your LBF or Apollo 11 F4s.


Don't forget about the 3 Headed Dragon crosses. The feed back on them has been very good.

And I just Harvested 1 C99 F2 x Apollo13 F4 and 1 Vally Ghash x Apollo13 F4 and have Ma Gooey clone x Apollo 13 F4 coming down in a few days.I have several phenos of each. And they all look great. I will have some picks when time allows.One of these will be in the GLG promo,that will start next week. More info coming soon.


----------



## deej2 (Oct 11, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Don't forget about the 3 Headed Dragon crosses. The feed back on them has been very good.
> 
> And I just Harvested 1 C99 F2 x Apollo13 F4 and 1 Vally Ghash x Apollo13 F4 and have Ma Gooey clone x Apollo 13 F4 coming down in a few days.I have several phenos of each. And they all look great. I will have some picks when time allows.One of these will be in the GLG promo,that will start next week. More info coming soon.


 Speaking of 3 Headed Dragon crosses, just received my order(thank you, outstanding service) and got a pack of BK30 x 3 Headed Dragon. Any info., outlook, expectations would be appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 12, 2018)

deej2 said:


> Speaking of 3 Headed Dragon crosses, just received my order(thank you, outstanding service) and got a pack of BK30 x 3 Headed Dragon. Any info., outlook, expectations would be appreciated. Thanks again.


Info on BK30 and 3 Headed dragon are listed earlier in this thread. I have a bunch out in testing but have not received any feed back.


----------



## althor (Oct 12, 2018)

Received mine today as well, came with the VallyGhash x 3 headed dragon tester.
As soon as I have room to run it, I will and give updates.

Thanks Bad Dawg.


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 15, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Info on BK30 and 3 Headed dragon are listed earlier in this thread. I have a bunch out in testing but have not received any feed back.


do you mind sharing the lineage on the 3 headed dragon? Is it a cbd strain?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 16, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> do you mind sharing the lineage on the 3 headed dragon? Is it a cbd strain?


 
You really just have to pop the beans and find out for yourself, though.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Oct 16, 2018)

Update Day 42 flower DHxLBL:


----------



## Munchiedatarse (Oct 18, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> Info on BK30 and 3 Headed dragon are listed earlier in this thread. I have a bunch out in testing but have not received any feed back.


Are the bk 30 prone to hermie? This man's said like all 30 seeds where female, so they were either fems or they hermied. Have you encounter any hermie problems bad dawg? Or have any of you fine riu members have any problems?


Growitpondifarm said:


> Anyone grown out the BK30 x LBL?? From what I’m seeing the BK30 is a bubba kush pheno selected from 30 seeds found in a bag of BK that must have Hermied as all plants were female. I’m pretty psyched after looking into the genetics of the LBL male used. Could be so serious heat in these.
> 
> Anyone with experience please share, thanks again to GLG for the legit freebies


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 20, 2018)

Bk 30 x lbl


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 27, 2018)

Bk30 x lbl

Pheno #1 earthy kush, very dense
 
 
 

Pheno #2 earthy touch of kush, more fluffy
 

There is a third pheno that came from the same seed as the 1st but its literally just a small cola so I didn’t take a pic, but it smells like straight dank pine which I like. Very pleased with this strain and it was a freebie


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 6, 2018)

Deadhead x Long bottom leaf a day or two before the chop (will post nug shots once they are fully trimmed):


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 6, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Bk30 x lbl
> 
> Pheno #1 earthy kush, very dense
> View attachment 4222712
> ...


Thor those great! Won’t be the most fun to trim but everything else looking on point. How many days into bloom are these? 

I’ll probably plant my pack next now that I’ve seen these reports


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 6, 2018)

Munchiedatarse said:


> Are the bk 30 prone to hermie? This man's said like all 30 seeds where female, so they were either fems or they hermied. Have you encounter any hermie problems bad dawg? Or have any of you fine riu members have any problems?


There were a total 29 seeds from the BK bag. I personal smoked and grew all 29 .All were similar,and none ever hermied. I had it narrowed down to 2 plants and kept the 1 but could not remember the number so I called it BK30. I grew her for 10 years and never had a seed.I did lose her last year by mistake. But I have popped several crosses just now looking for her replacement.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 7, 2018)

Deadhead x Long bottom leaf - harvested at 59 days. Lower branch


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 13, 2018)

GreenNucleus said:


> Deadhead x Long bottom leaf - harvested at 59 days. Lower branch
> View attachment 4228878


The first DHxLBL harvested has been cured for nearly a week now and every time I open the jar, it smells exactly like peeled oranges or clementines. It's so delicious. The 2nd DHxLBL has more of a grassy orange smell.

I received some new testers from Great Lakes Genetics and I'll be popping those as soon as I can. Great freebies!


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 14, 2018)

@Bad Dawg are there any Black Friday specials?


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Nov 14, 2018)

Deadhead x lbl

6 week cure on outdoor buds. Weed is just kushy like the real og. My go to jar is absolutely awesome


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 14, 2018)

Looking for some info and or pics of the MA gooey x Apollo 13 f4. Stoked to get these with my Useful order. Cheers! 

Any grow reports yet?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 20, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Looking for some info and or pics of the MA gooey x Apollo 13 f4. Stoked to get these with my Useful order. Cheers!
> 
> Any grow reports yet?


*Ma Gooey (clone only) x Apollo 13 F4 freebie*
I have 4 ladies that just finished all fruity and a good high. Smoke repeorts cooming soon.

(This is currently in testing by Bad Dawg outdoors. And is looking great)

 

*Cindy 99 F2 x Apollo 13 F4 freebie*

(This is currently in testing by Bad Dawg outdoors. And is looking great)

*  *
*Vally Ghash x Apollo 13 F4 freebie*

(This is currently in testing by Bad Dawg outdoors. And is looking great)


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 20, 2018)

LVTK x Apollo 13 F4 freebie from Bad Dawg at Day 60 and they blew up, don’t even get close to them or you’ll stink all day. The top one has full color change while they other is just fading out. They have very low leaf to flower ratio going to make cleaning a snap.Grown by Zoot







Here we are after a 9 day cure





I stunk up the whole house just from this 1 nug, wife was not very happy waking up to that at 5am,








Great smoke had it first thing in the morning and it gave a nice head buzz but nothing to intense before work. Really wish I could have just kept on driving and enjoying the tunes.

This one grown by Antenna seeds.


My LVTK X Apollo13 ladies are a little behind yours but I cannot believe the tropical fruit smells coming of them! I have a feeling I am going to really love the high of this strain.



Your ladies are lovely Zoot and I hope they rule! This strain is another Bad Dawg winner!
Thanks to Cannaventure for the use of this lovely lady.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 20, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> *Ma Gooey (clone only) x Apollo 13 F4 freebie*
> I have 4 ladies that just finished all fruity and a good high. Smoke repeorts cooming soon.
> 
> (This is currently in testing by Bad Dawg outdoors. And is looking great)
> ...


Rad, thanks for the update on these freebies. I’ll get to em’ as soon as I can. They look great. Especially the lvtk!


----------



## 420nstargazer (Nov 20, 2018)

Way to go zoot!!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 30, 2018)

I gave out some of these as tester freebies, and the results are looking good. They will be freebies in the upcoming promos!!!
Grown by Antenna Seeds.

I started 2 five packs of both the Purple and Regular Stardawg x 3headedragon and think they are incredible!





Purple Stardawg X 3headedragon





Stardawg X 3 headedragon



they all reek of Chemdawg goodness!


----------



## Diet Pepsi Terps (Dec 3, 2018)

I popped a Deadhead x LBL and a Deadhead x 3 Headed Dragon. Hopefully, they both come up girls, so I can run a side-by-side test. (Not much room in my tents with all my other genetics, but I'm itching to run some of this Bad Dawg.) 

I think I might really like Deadhead x 3HD. From what Bad Dawg says about the 3HD, I think I'd like it best crossed with an OG or Cookie plant, so Deadhead should be pretty cool. 

Or Nor Cal Gooey x 3HD....

Edit: I haven't seen it, but Gooey x 3HD would be fun.


----------



## Tiflis (Dec 4, 2018)

Goldrunfarms said:


> View attachment 4233335 Deadhead x lbl
> 
> 6 week cure on outdoor buds. Weed is just kushy like the real og. My go to jar is absolutely awesome


Looking delicious. How long did she take to flower?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Dec 23, 2018)

Bad Dawg said:


> *Ma Gooey (clone only) x Apollo 13 F4 freebie*
> I have 4 ladies that just finished all fruity and a good high. Smoke repeorts cooming
> *Vally Ghash x Apollo 13 F4 freebie*


Yo! Appreciate you and your posting. You do journals by chance? I just obtained a couple packs thru a kind soul on this site, and I am finding that these strains are newer. I plan to do both the ones I included in yr quote. I’ve popped the ma gooey, and will follow up with valley ghash during a upcoming perpetual.
Looks like you have something knawing on that c-99! 
...also. Where are you at, to where you can still be growing outdooor in November!!? I may relocate! Washington’s short seasons are killing me. Read that these are fairly fast strains. That is necessary for outdoor runs here. Also, mold and disease resistance is also a crucial concern to consider. I picked mostly wrong strains, like a fool last summer, and paid the price in my yield. I vowed to pay better attention. Lol, finally get to where I’m a confident grower and I botch the genetics picks! Lmao. Live and learn!
Any more info on these two greatly appreciated.
Ie. Hungry feeders? Stretch? Leaf to bud? Tips? I’m growing indoor in a tall tent , so either way , if they are short or tall, they are covered.
Also, how long did they take flowering approximately.
Thanks bro. Follow me for upcoming journals everyone.... seeds popped today!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2019)

My last Daywrecker/ LBL is in. Turns out to be the runt often pack in size. Very funky after 5 days drying but can't name the smell, maybe Jasmine or Sandalwood. Buds are firm and spicy tasting with punch! Very relaxing and mind grabbing high. Might be tough on intricate tasks, much better for intricate thought! 

This pheno leans more Indica in shape as well as buds as well as high.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 13, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Yo! Appreciate you and your posting. You do journals by chance? I just obtained a couple packs thru a kind soul on this site, and I am finding that these strains are newer. I plan to do both the ones I included in yr quote. I’ve popped the ma gooey, and will follow up with valley ghash during a upcoming perpetual.
> Looks like you have something knawing on that c-99!
> ...also. Where are you at, to where you can still be growing outdooor in November!!? I may relocate! Washington’s short seasons are killing me. Read that these are fairly fast strains. That is necessary for outdoor runs here. Also, mold and disease resistance is also a crucial concern to consider. I picked mostly wrong strains, like a fool last summer, and paid the price in my yield. I vowed to pay better attention. Lol, finally get to where I’m a confident grower and I botch the genetics picks! Lmao. Live and learn!
> Any more info on these two greatly appreciated.
> ...


All 3 Listed Apollo Crosses finished in Mid to late October. Mold was a small issue. But for the last month of the grow the weather was very wet and no sun. We also had abnormal fog for 2 weeks strait.

I have 3-4 phenos of each that I will give smoke reports on when time permits. But all have nice terps and different but very good buz. Thanks. And none where tested indoors so keep a eye on them.
And thanks for the input @HydroRed and @hillbill


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 13, 2019)

tad excited of the tester freebies bk30 x 3HD, I didn't have any bubba crosses, I read the story on it, what made this one special outta that batch o beans, if you don't mind me askin, thanks.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 13, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> tad excited of the tester freebies bk30 x 3HD, I didn't have any bubba crosses, I read the story on it, what made this one special outta that batch o beans, if you don't mind me askin, thanks.


It was a very hard pick. Both me and my friend ran at least 5 of the plants from seed. In 2-3 different runs. All tasted the same ,yield about the same. But the last 5 we picked from were less bushy. A better leaf to bud ratio.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 13, 2019)

More pic's Star Dawg x 3 Headed dragon (purple cut grown) By Fab AKA Antenna Seeds. Star Dawg (Purple Cut) and Star Dawg (JJ Original Star Dawg Drop) x 3 Headed Dragon will be Freebies in early 2019!!!

Quote from Fab.

F**k dude Stardawg X 3headed dragon is so fucking good!

I popped 2 packs of both the Purple and Regular. Honestly they are both equally fantastic to smoke but the purple color is really beautiful too. I plan on using it the next generation of PurpleLazerlite somehow.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 27, 2019)

Gooey 13. By far the best branching.
kosher x lbl. Same age and treatment as above.
There's still something about this plant that I'm liking. It started out behind. I did have to manually shuck the shell after it came above ground. Has caught up since.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 27, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Ma Gooey 13. By far the best branching.View attachment 4271672
> kosher x lbl. Same age and treatment as above.View attachment 4271673
> There's still something about this plant that I'm liking. It started out behind. I did have to manually shuck the shell after it came above ground. Has caught up since.


Thanks For the picks, And the Gooey 13 was only tested out doors (by me) but all 4 phenos are great . But still keep a eye for any inter-sexing indoors. I was going to rerun them all indoors before Xmas and I got behind and now they are all 4 foot tall narly looking things . So I am going to take cuts and find my keeper to work with in the future.


And The Kosher x LBL I ran out doors was good, 2 plants both were kosher learners.

Long Bottom Fighter F2's (Starfiter F2 x LBL) just germ tested at 100%. More info comming soon.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Thanks For the picks, And the Gooey 13 was only tested out doors (by me) but all 4 phenos are great . But still keep a eye for any inter-sexing indoors. I was going to rerun them all indoors before Xmas and I got behind and now they are all 4 foot tall narly looking things . So I am going to take cuts and find my keeper to work with in the future.
> 
> 
> And The Kosher x LBL I ran out doors was good, 2 plants both were kosher learners.
> ...


Still have 6 Long BottomFighter beans! Looks about St Patrick's Day on planting schedule.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jan 27, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Star Dawg (Purple Cut) and Star Dawg (JJ Original Star Dawg Drop) x 3 Headed Dragon will be Freebies in early 2019


Yo man! I got The valley 13 going now. Gonna get it into the flower tent in about 6 weeks.

I have a really nice indoor set, imho, so I’d love to keep on working with these genetics for documentation for you. I journal weekly


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 4, 2019)

Funky Dragon,

Granola Funk x 3 headed dragon. I can’t believe these are freebies. Thank you @dragboatjeffy!!! Week 8 and swelling a bit more everyday. 2 females and one is a bleeder. I also kept a male in veg that has the blood trait. @dragboatjeffy are you cool with me making some seeds with these? The nugs with the package are from a lower that I accidentally broke last week. Grown by 
*Greensinatra*


----------



## Greensinatra (Feb 17, 2019)

Taking down Funky Dragons tonight at 70 days. Amazing plants! It will be a bit before I can post pics here, but I will make sure to put up some harvest pics at some point. Bad Dawg gives away Some serious fire! Pop those freebies


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Feb 18, 2019)

Have 3 of the Cindy 13 flowering atm. About midway through week 6 (about 38 days in) and they are starting to have the pistils turn and swell up. Mine smell very similar to Cindy tropical fruity smells, instead of the mustiness of the Apollo (judging from Bodhi's Apollo). Am definitely going to run two of the 3 again. Probably will be decent yielders but not heavyweights. Prefer these to the LBL crosses. Partially because I prefer the fruity over the lemon terps, but they also don't get as tall as the LBL, branch really well, and are good for SCROG imo.

Saw those Stardawg pics and was super impressed. so I looked in my seed stash and I was stoked to find some. They are the JJ Stardawg which I am assuming is not the purple variety? For anyone that has run 3 Headed Dragon what is the nose on those? Popped a couple SFV x 3 Headed a while back but they all came out male. Anyone have any info on the Ortega x 3 Headed Dragon?

Also mine are indoor and showed no intersexing traits.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 27, 2019)

The best tester pack I have ever gotten. Shout out to @Bad Dawg the slaps are ridiculous in themselves. Then 48 beans. It's time to get to poppin. I am so stoked for this. 
I appreciate it. Man I'm super excited. It's like xmas in February.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 27, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> The best tester pack I have ever gotten. Shout out to @Bad Dawg the slaps are ridiculous in themselves. Then 48 beans. It's time to get to poppin. I am so stoked for this.
> I appreciate it. Man I'm super excited. It's like xmas in February.
> 
> View attachment 4290801 View attachment 4290802 View attachment 4290803 View attachment 4290804


One of the hardest hitting strains I've run in the last cpl yrs came from Bad Dawg. Blackberry Banana Kush X LBL......nighty night time. Nice set of testers you got for sure.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 27, 2019)

big hopes for the kosher kush x lbl and the BK30 x 3HD, for sure


HydroRed said:


> One of the hardest hitting strains I've run in the last cpl yrs came from Bad Dawg. Blackberry Banana Kush X LBL......nighty night time. Nice set of testers you got for sure.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 27, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Have 3 of the Cindy 13 flowering atm. About midway through week 6 (about 38 days in) and they are starting to have the pistils turn and swell up. Mine smell very similar to Cindy tropical fruity smells, instead of the mustiness of the Apollo (judging from Bodhi's Apollo). Am definitely going to run two of the 3 again. Probably will be decent yielders but not heavyweights. Prefer these to the LBL crosses. Partially because I prefer the fruity over the lemon terps, but they also don't get as tall as the LBL, branch really well, and are good for SCROG imo.
> 
> Saw those Stardawg pics and was super impressed. so I looked in my seed stash and I was stoked to find some. They are the JJ Stardawg which I am assuming is not the purple variety? For anyone that has run 3 Headed Dragon what is the nose on those? Popped a couple SFV x 3 Headed a while back but they all came out male. Anyone have any info on the Ortega x 3 Headed Dragon?
> 
> Also mine are indoor and showed no intersexing traits.


The mother and the father have more of a citrus fruity smell/taste. Taste is good but not super strong.
But the high it great for day time smoke or night smoke where you want to be upbeat,and no couch lock.
I look the High of 3 headed dragon



whytewidow said:


> The best tester pack I have ever gotten. Shout out to @Bad Dawg the slaps are ridiculous in themselves. Then 48 beans. It's time to get to poppin. I am so stoked for this.
> I appreciate it. Man I'm super excited. It's like xmas in February.
> 
> View attachment 4290801 View attachment 4290802 View attachment 4290803 View attachment 4290804


 Thanks for testing these, of the 4 Apollo crosses I have personally ran they have all been great,a keeper or 2 out of a pack for sure.

And I have high hopes fro the LBF crosses.
.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> The mother and the father have more of a citrus fruity smell/taste. Taste is good but not super strong.
> But the high it great for day time smoke or night smoke where you want to be upbeat,and no couch lock.
> I look the High of 3 headed dragon
> 
> ...


They are in water right now.


----------



## Greensinatra (Mar 2, 2019)

Funky Dragon chopped at 70 days. Very happy with this cross!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 7, 2019)

Here are some pics of 
*3 Headed Gorilla ,plant em if you have them,or ck out the @Useful Seeds "Bag of Oranges"drop
Made by Bad Dawg Genetics.*
The bleeder from gg4 x 3 headed dragon @ 10 weeks and harvest time. 
Grown by Paulie 78


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 7, 2019)

I was happy to see that GLG got first batch of the Bag of Oranges. Those are gonna go quick....certainly with the freebies offered.



Bodyne said:


> big hopes for the kosher kush x lbl and the BK30 x 3HD, for sure


I have a pack of the KK x LBL I should probably get to sooner than later.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Mar 7, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I have a pack of the KK x LBL I should probably get to sooner than later.


Do it. I just ran a pack and got 5 females. All have great stretchy kush structure with thick buds. 2 of the 5 had the most amazing smells of orange. One has an almost chocolatey/coffee smell and taste. Here is my KK#2 that I would have kept if I planned better. Was the fastest finisher around 9-10 weeks, extremely hardy, and had the most intense orange smell. I had to take breaks while trimming because the scent was making my eyes water.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Mar 7, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Here are some pics of
> *3 Headed Gorilla ,plant em if you have them,or ck out the @Useful Seeds "Bag of Oranges"drop
> Made by Bad Dawg Genetics.*
> The bleeder from gg4 x 3 headed dragon @ 10 weeks and harvest time.
> Grown by Paulie 78


Can’t seem to find the BOG on the site? Definitely interested and was bummed when useful said he didn’t have any available.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 7, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Can’t seem to find the BOG on the site? Definitely interested and was bummed when useful said he didn’t have any available.


They will be on there at 6:00 EST


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Mar 7, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> They will be on there at 6:00 EST


Ah missed that thanks!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 7, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Do it. I just ran a pack and got 5 females. All have great stretchy kush structure with thick buds. 2 of the 5 had the most amazing smells of orange. One has an almost chocolatey/coffee smell and taste. Here is my KK#2 that I would have kept if I planned better. Was the fastest finisher around 9-10 weeks, extremely hardy, and had the most intense orange smell. I had to take breaks while trimming because the scent was making my eyes water.
> View attachment 4295873


Nice work! I popped 1 kk x lbl and looks like it's a girl. Hoping I get something orange n chunky as well. 
It'll be a few weeks before she's flipped.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 7, 2019)

Bad Dawg Ma gooey x Apollo 13 freebie getting planted ASAP. I’m way too curious to see a couple of those outdoor.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 11, 2019)

Gooey13, or valley 13 updates ? We’re they worth doing? How was the smoke?


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 16, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Gooey13, or valley 13 updates ? We’re they worth doing? How was the smoke?


I have reported on them in this thread. Grown out doors Buy me. 4 gooey 13's were all fruity with a great day time smoke.
The Valley 13 was funky just like Its mother and is more couch lock. But I only had 1 Lady of valley. I think there is a keeper or 2 in every 5 pack. All of the Apollo crosses are coming in with great feed back.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Mar 16, 2019)

I will update bro! I have about 5 of each, but we’ll see what we wind up with. Looking forward to gooey!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2019)

Just buried 6 LVTK x LBF freebies from GLC in blue Solos. Seeds on the large side. Grew LBF earlier and really liked it. LVTK has tons of rep so this could be exciting!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 22, 2019)

Gooey 13 freebie smellin funky and gettin frosty around 30 days. 
Edited to fix the name


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 22, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Ma gooey freebie smellin funky and gettin frosty around 30 days.View attachment 4304757 View attachment 4304758


Oh hell yeah,looks fire.Is that the gooey13? I have one confirmed F that's labeled g13. (I could easily check my seed bin,but I hate getting it out of the fridge and opening it unnecessarily)


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 22, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Oh hell yeah,looks fire.Is that the gooey13? I have one confirmed F that's labeled g13. (I could easily check my seed bin,but I hate getting it out of the fridge and opening it unnecessarily)


Thanks. Yeah, bud, gooey 13. I keep misnaming it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 25, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks. Yeah, bud, gooey 13. I keep misnaming it.


Cool,looking forward to growing it out,popped two seeds,1 m,1f.F is on right
Gooey13

I have two ortiga x 3 headed dragon going,tall one on left is F,may have to take cuts,shes TALL but nice short node spacing,other is more compact,no sign of sex yet(apologies for the misspelling)
Ortiga x 3HD

Popped 3 gg4 x 3HD freebies last weekend.All threw long tails within 36 hours.keep up the great work BD! thank you for all the freebies and an awesome seed site!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2019)

Freebie LVTK x LBF are 6/6 up from the dirt in blue Solos!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 25, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Cool,looking forward to growing it out,popped two seeds,1 m,1f.F is on right
> Gooey13
> View attachment 4306381
> I have two ortiga x 3 headed dragon going,tall one on left is F,may have to take cuts,shes TALL but nice short node spacing,other is more compact,no sign of sex yet(apologies for the misspelling)
> ...


All of your plants look nice, happy. Good work, bud! I don't know what it is, but I love popping freebies. I should have some gg4 x 3hd's coming this week, as well. Will be looking forward to yours.


----------



## Dude74 (Mar 31, 2019)

BS x 3HD 

-Has 4 main colas, I made it that way-

25-30 days into flowers setting. 3 gallon pot. Transplanted around 40 days from seed out of a 2 ltr pot. Had to top her once due to height restrictions. Ended up with two 16” main colas that stretched hard and two smaller ones that are a lot denser. I lst’d the two mains a couple weeks back. Getting a light, sweet hashy smell from flowers, and a piney smell from stem rub. Under 1200 hps in 4x4 with 20/30 temp fluctuations but timing lights to have temps not get over 85. So sometimes, lights are at 50%. Coco perlite mix being fed ff 3 part nutes, with ph at 5.5-6 and some calmag once a week. Don’t know why leaves are weirding it but everything gets fed the same. Did cut out big grow at flower start up, going to give this one a little shot to see if things clear up or what....I am using tap water. 

I’m new to growing, so don’t take what you see as anything other than The genetics behind it interested me (bodhi). 5 pack came with 6! I popped one and got a female! This is it! The rest are getting wet soon enough. Along with the rest of the ones labeled testers. Going to spread these seeds around to some people in need. I’m limited on many accounts.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 31, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> One of the hardest hitting strains I've run in the last cpl yrs came from Bad Dawg. Blackberry Banana Kush X LBL......nighty night time. Nice set of testers you got for sure.


i popped two beans just because of your word


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 31, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> The best tester pack I have ever gotten. Shout out to @Bad Dawg the slaps are ridiculous in themselves. Then 48 beans. It's time to get to poppin. I am so stoked for this.
> I appreciate it. Man I'm super excited. It's like xmas in February.
> 
> View attachment 4290801 View attachment 4290802 View attachment 4290803 View attachment 4290804


anything youd like to trade for the chem d x apollo freebies ?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 31, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> BS x 3HD
> 
> -Has 4 main colas, I made it that way-
> 
> ...


I'm only on my 3rd grow (noob), but I think it's overwatering. I've seen some damage like that before. Soil pH should be 6.5 from what I'm told. Hydro likes a lower pH. I could be wrong so def listen to someone else too. Also, you want temps 75-85F. I need to get a heater for my room as my night time temps are 64-66F. It def stunts the growth. What I've learned in my short time is to be patient and the less you mess with them, the better. I have the best results when I ignore them more. lol


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> i popped two beans just because of your word


I think it will be good to you. I popped a 5 pack and got 4 girls. Couple dif phenos, but all were head crackers. Def post up when you can with em!


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 3, 2019)

10 for 10 on some gg4XLBL got 20 of these last year, I’ll come back & show em when they get juicy


----------



## JDMase (Apr 3, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> 10 for 10 on some gg4XLBL View attachment 4311321got 20 of these last year, I’ll come back & show em when they get juicy


I'm looking forward to that! Good luck


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone have more info on ortiga x 3 headed dragon. Any review?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Anyone have more info on ortiga x 3 headed dragon. Any review?


I'll be starting a pack next month.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 18, 2019)

*New Bodhi/Bad Dawg/Stray fox/GLG tee shirt coming when we launch the new site!!!*
*
 *


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 18, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> *New Bodhi/Bad Dawg/Stray fox/GLG tee shirt coming when we launch the new site!!!
> 
> View attachment 4319547 *


@Bad Dawg i guess you noticed bodhi was spelled wrong


----------



## Bad Dawg (Apr 18, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> @Bad Dawg i guess you noticed bodhi was spelled wrong


No I did not. Thank you!!!


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2019)

4 pages deep to find this page? The hell? 

Bad Dawg freebie testers of Cannaventure LVTK x LBF 7 days in 10/14 and looks like at least 3 probably 4 girls from 6! Fast showing and fairly compact and bushy but very early and the next 2 weeks will tell. Good vigor from the start and I just got a feeling here!


----------



## natureboygrower (May 2, 2019)

@Bad Dawg created gooey13,correct?

Edit 
Yes he did.I have one I moved up into flower last week.My first time running SIPS and she is loving it.I'll post a pic later tonight


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 2, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Gooey 13 freebie smellin funky and gettin frosty around 30 days.View attachment 4304757 View attachment 4304758
> Edited to fix the name


@natureboygrower I think you're gonna like that one, bud. Although, I can't give any input other than it's fairly fast(under 9), smelled of funky, rotting pineapple in the best way, but was extremely susceptible to pm. My buddy out west sent me pm and it was too late for the gooey 13 by the time I realized it. Trashed.
I knew better.

I quoted my post because there are a couple spots visible.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 2, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @natureboygrower I think you're gonna like that one, bud. Although, I can't give any input other than it's fairly fast(under 9), smelled of funky, rotting pineapple in the best way, but was extremely susceptible to pm. My buddy out west sent me pm and it was too late for the gooey 13 by the time I realized it. Trashed.
> I knew better.
> 
> I quoted my post because there are a couple spots visible.


Oh dang,sorry to hear that,that looked really nice.Thanks for the heads up,I will definitely do a little pruning down low.my rh is usually under 40%.I moved indoors to avoid all that shit.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 3, 2019)

Gooey13 one week into 12/12.SIPS is no joke.Fastest growth I've ever seen.Something is going on with a few leaves,so i do think it will require some dialing in.Hoping it doesnt stretch too much.Once i moved it up into the flower cab,it really took off.

Edited to include strain name on picture
View attachment 4327375


----------



## mathed (May 5, 2019)

Just reporting in on a BD freebie: White Dog x LBL. This plant was a good yielder, the smell was like a lemon/lime sherbet. It was a little fluffy but very dank (loud) a little reminiscent of the SF2 x LBL with the lemony terps and tons of trichs. I highly recommend giving this one a run if anyone has it in their collection. It's tasty with a couchlock appeal. The smell though......it's REALLY good and bag appeal is good. In a big pot, this one will produce heavily.


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2019)

We have 4/6 LVTK/LBF girls looking good except possible zinc deficiency. Only ones that show that in same mix as other strains. Extremely fast showing sex and they already look like trainable compact plants.


----------



## Dude74 (May 13, 2019)

Brown sugar x 3 headed dragon. 85 days. All cloudy with 25% Amber. Only my second grow, yes it wasn’t grown perfect. Skunk smell when you get up in it but overall low odor. Arm length and arm thickness colas. Smoke report in 10-15 days. Rest of plant got taken by someone for a reveg until we can run the rest of these beans. Thanks @Bad Dawg


----------



## Zipz55 (May 15, 2019)

does anyone know which Stardawg cut was used in Bad Dawgs Stardawg x 3 Headed Dragon cross?

also any info on the Stardawg purple cut?


----------



## TWest65 (May 15, 2019)

Just got mine today. Label reads... Star Dawg (JJ) x 3 Headed Dragon


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 20, 2019)

Valley 13
One week into 12/12
It’s a keeper! The smell is some gassy fire. I started three and this was the clear winner. Showed it’s sex before flipping to 12/12 also. I got a couple cuts rooted very easily, and are gonna be ran outdoor this summer. I have a couple gooey 13s already outside also.

Clockwise starting from top left:lemon sugar kush, gooey13, valley13, purple trainwreck, gooey13. The gooey 13 closest had some transplant shock. It is recovering now. I am leaning towards male on both the gooey13s.... We’ll see


----------



## EternalSeeds (May 20, 2019)

Gooey 13


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2019)

4 LVTK x LBF are at 31 days and bigger than average and also much more trich covered than most at this point. As vigorous as it gets and a couple phenos with one a little more compact an deeper green leaves and the other a bit more rangey. Some lemon notes but can’t tell what else. Freebies from DBJ.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 28, 2019)

Gooey13 a little over 4 weeks from 12/12 flip.
 
Started 3 gg4x3 headed dragons.I trashed two males last week and this one is being really stubborn on showing.Fingers crossed it's a she.Nice structure


----------



## Gingeroot (May 29, 2019)

Can't find pics, but one of the Brown Sugar crosses I just ran was eeeezily top three all time in yield, structure, and sweet & spicy flav!!! That's comparing to Bodhi, DNA, Useful, Gage, etc! I even emailed GLG to thank them! Don't sleep on these freebies folks


----------



## rollinfunk (May 29, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> Can't find pics, but one of the Brown Sugar crosses I just ran was eeeezily top three all time in yield, structure, and sweet & spicy flav!!! That's comparing to Bodhi, DNA, Useful, Gage, etc! I even emailed GLG to thank them! Don't sleep on these freebies folks


I asked for a Brown Sugar cross as my freebie but didn't get it. What are the genetics again? Fucking Incredible x ? I have a ton of LBL and 2 headed dragon crosses. I will def throw some down soon.


----------



## Gingeroot (May 29, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I asked for a Brown Sugar cross as my freebie but didn't get it. What are the genetics again? Fucking Incredible x ? I have a ton of LBL and 2 headed dragon crosses. I will def throw some down soon.


I didn't get an answer in email on lineage  However, he did say to request the Brown Sugar freebies...which maybe he was out when you asked. Here's the spicy foxy lady after drying


----------



## rollinfunk (May 29, 2019)

Gingeroot said:


> I didn't get an answer in email on lineage  However, he did say to request the Brown Sugar freebies...which maybe he was out when you asked. Here's the spicy foxy lady after drying View attachment 4341709


Looks nice. Is that BS x LBL or BS x 3 headed dragon? I think the lineage may be in this thread.

edit: Brown sugar (fucking Incredible x hash plant (Sensi seeds)


----------



## Gingeroot (May 29, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Looks nice. Is that BS x LBL or BS x 3 headed dragon? I think the lineage may be in this thread.


No clue, but she had crazy strong branches and by far the most foxtailing I've seen! Wish I had a few of those branches left to reveg...


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 30, 2019)

Yo
Valley 13 week 2 indoor 25 gallon pots
 
And here is my outdoor valley 13 as well. Both gooey 13 turned out male, so i have two more I’ll try indoor after this one.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2019)

4 LVTK x LBF tester/freebies getting more like each other and fall a little each way of even hybreed looks. 2 slightly bigger hovering around average plus a little in size. Lots of trykes on very sticky lemon reeking buds and some almost too sweet smell. 
Hope it vapes/smokes well since I will be having a lot of it! Vigorous from the start. Great to train.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 6, 2019)

I have 6 Valley 13s soaking


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 6, 2019)

Valley 13
Week 3 day one
Kinda lost the gas smell as it’s coming along. Not a whole lot of scent at this point. Kinda strange for it to smell more in veg than in flower...
This plant branches beautifully. Guessing I’m gonna get some nice weight off this one.
Anyway...
here it is


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 6, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Valley 13
> Week 3 day one
> Kinda lost the gas smell as it’s coming along. Not a whole lot of scent at this point. Kinda strange for it to smell more in veg than in flower...
> This plant branches beautifully. Guessing I’m gonna get some nice weight off this one.
> ...


did the temperature change drastically from veg to flower ? you think those volatile terps evaporated ? or maybe it was the difference in light or nutes. sometimes i run into the same type of thing, but since i dont monocrop or diligently keep notes, i dont know what to exactly attribute it to.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 6, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> did the temperature change drastically from veg to flower ? you think those volatile terps evaporated ? or maybe it was the difference it light or nutes. sometimes i run into the same type of thing, but since i dont monocrop or diligently keep notes, i dont know what to exactly attribute it to.


Ya I really don’t know.... it was stinking the place up to the point I had to run my carbon scrubber. I since have took it off, and the house is not smelling like a skunk house. Lol. Idk. I imagine it will come back shortly


----------



## Pestrofa (Jun 9, 2019)

Valley 13, 4/6 were girls. Went into 2 gallon fabric pots. stunk up the house with skunk for awhile, then switched to a lemon pledge smell. Now they are a week cured, and smell like tropical fruit, citrus and alittle cheesy. Also, every plant reveged within a week under 24 hours of light at 275 ppfd. The reveg plants are going into 25 gallon pots outdoors in a couple days.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 9, 2019)

6 for 6


----------



## hillbill (Jun 9, 2019)

7 weeks 4 LVTK LBF are very frosty and lemon and some fuel smells. Very sparkly trikeslike a LBF I had a while back. A couple turn out average size and a couple slightly bigger. Still all making new flowers with more pistils turning orange, buds beginning to thicken. Sugar leaves all covered in trikes. Stunning bunch here.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 9, 2019)

Pestrofa said:


> Valley 13, 4/6 were girls. Went into 2 gallon fabric pots. stunk up the house with skunk for awhile, then switched to a lemon pledge smell. Now they are a week cured, and smell like tropical fruit, citrus and alittle cheesy. Also, every plant reveged within a week under 24 hours of light at 275 ppfd. The reveg plants are going into 25 gallon pots outdoors in a couple days.


Looks good 

I might be popping mine sooner than I thought 

How’s the high?


----------



## Pestrofa (Jun 9, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Looks good
> 
> I might be popping mine sooner than I thought
> 
> How’s the high?


Euphoric, dreamy, relaxing. I wouldn't say couch lock, but not energetic to me. I liked it.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ortega x 3 Headed Dragon


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 13, 2019)

Yo
Valley 13
Couple things going on here. A) the smell is back, and it’s starting to beef up a bit, forming some spear like colas.
B) I’ve noticed that in some of the lower calyxs at the nodes have baby seeds starting inside.
Kinda a bummer. Is it a herm if seeds are actually in the pod?

Not really seeing any actual seed pods in the colas, just at the base
Here is a few of my outdoor plants also, since I showed em earlier... 
1st is lemon sugar Kush (double Larry og/lemon Kush) 
2nd is another seed starter valley 13
And 3rd is my purple trainwreck mother plant.


----------



## Pestrofa (Jun 15, 2019)

@GreenThumbsMcgee don't worry about the seed pods. My valley 13 had that also, and they are all false seed pods/empty. All of them at the nodes.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 16, 2019)

My 4 LVTK x LBF at 55 days 10/14 looking Awesome. Buds have swelled dramatically and smaller and few flowers goin on. Lots of trichs and lemon smells with some fuel, lemon dominated and a bit of pine, Juniper. Will check trichs today, these look close. Kinda snuck up on me! Even the runty one is gonna turn out fine.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 19, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @natureboygrower smelled of funky, rotting pineapple in the best way


You nailed that description,Im getting that same killer smell.The gooey 13 is right in the middle of two monster bodhi plants,so yield is going to suffer a bit.Smells and structure are both really nice.Excited to get a different aroma profile into my jars.This particular smell(pineapple) is one I've not encountered with any other strains.
8 weeks


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 19, 2019)

I fear my 3rd gg4x3 headed dragon is male as well.I may throw it outside next to a Goji and a Jaws Mrs Pebbles just for funsies.Ive come to realize outdoors is just a lot of heartbreak for me.This would be a long shot and I wont be counting on much.A few beans out of it would be nice though
Male gg4x3HD


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 19, 2019)

Valley 13


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 21, 2019)

Yo, how long did you take yours? I’m at week 5 today...
Also, how was the smoke?
I’ll post pics. I been keeping on a weekly update, since I was givin these and all that was asked in return was that I post some pics. Fair trade I’d say!
Yo, I’m also almost out of seeds if anyone has anything they want trial ran


Pestrofa said:


> @GreenThumbsMcgee don't worry about the seed pods. My valley 13 had that also, and they are all false seed pods/empty. All of them at the nodes.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 21, 2019)

Valley 13 week 5


----------



## Pestrofa (Jun 21, 2019)

@GreenThumbsMcgee hey man, took mine to 8.5 weeks. About 20% amber trichomes. Smoke is great, the phenos range in smell with tropical fruit, citrus, and cheese. One buddy described orange creamsicle, and another said lemon ice tea. Flavors for me were muted versions of the smell. A couple of my phenos really purpled out near the end. And the best plant had a very obvious stretch to it, no purple, all green,and almost looked perfectly defoliated as it grew. Packed on a ton of weight last 2 weeks. Yours look great!! Keep the updates coming.

Edit: don't worry about some minor foxtailing near the end of the grow.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2019)

Chopped first of 4 LVTK x LBF at 60 days 10/14 and she’s bigger than average and looks awesome with big round nugs with appropriate frost. Virtually no clear trichs and 20% amber. Pretty loud and very woody and earthy but hard to name now. Others will follow soon and even the runtiest turned out fine.
Can’t get close to these without getting sticky. Very rosiness.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 22, 2019)

Pestrofa said:


> @GreenThumbsMcgee hey man, took mine to 8.5 weeks. About 20% amber trichomes. Smoke is great, the phenos range in smell with tropical fruit, citrus, and cheese. One buddy described orange creamsicle, and another said lemon ice tea. Flavors for me were muted versions of the smell. A couple of my phenos really purpled out near the end. And the best plant had a very obvious stretch to it, no purple, all green,and almost looked perfectly defoliated as it grew. Packed on a ton of weight last 2 weeks. Yours look great!! Keep the updates coming.
> 
> Edit: don't worry about some minor foxtailing near the end of the grow.


Sweet man! I just hit em with some pk13/14, hoping for a swell. They are starting to show a little magenta, not quite purple, on the stems and some the bud leafs. It has started to look a little pale in the fan leafs, but holding healthy and strong.
Thanks for the feedback/tips, and timeline. Did u get any pics?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2019)

Remaining 3 LVTK x LBF chopped and hung. Lemon and something can’t ID. Volatile and sticky, buds noticeably heavy on all.

6 Tennessee Kush x LBF have hit the towel. Tester-freebies from Bad Dawg!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 26, 2019)

Send more testers!!! Hahaha


----------



## Pestrofa (Jun 26, 2019)

@GreenThumbsMcgee you're right, not exactly purple.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jun 27, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Send more testers!!! Hahaha


We still have a lot of 3headed Dragon crosses,Apollo crosses,LBF crosses and just hit the first batch of ladies with a beautiful male from Stray fox.
Cake Fighter (Wedding cake x starfighter F1).
All will be freebies!!!!


Pestrofa said:


> View attachment 4355971 View attachment 4355972 @GreenThumbsMcgee you're right, not exactly purple.View attachment 4355971 View attachment 4355971


Thanks for growing these out.
I have Valley and BK 30 x 3 Headed Dragon at about 5 weeks looking great. I will get a few picks soon. And I have BK30 x Apollo 13 F2 going in next.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jun 27, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> We still have a lot of 3headed Dragon crosses,Apollo crosses,LBF crosses and just hit the first batch of ladies with a beautiful male from Stray fox.
> Cake Fighter (Wedding cake x starfighter F1).
> All will be freebies!!!!
> .


Send a link to the order site. I haven’t placed an order yet, a Good Samaritan sent me the valley/gooey13s so I don’t know where to go!


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 28, 2019)

6 gg4xlbl 7 weeks tomorrow  the two on the right. /\/\   nary a nanner on any of these just fire plants.
Couple more weeks on em
I tried mega crop v2 on these & while it worked pretty well I felt like I had more fade control with botanicare base & bloom.
I’ll be using my mcv2 on my outside stuff


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jun 29, 2019)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Send a link to the order site. I haven’t placed an order yet, a Good Samaritan sent me the valley/gooey13s so I don’t know where to go!


Greatlakesgenetics.com Thanks BD


----------



## mr. childs (Jun 30, 2019)

@Bad Dawg any thoughts on carrying any luckydog seed company chemdog crosses in the foreseeable future ?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2019)

5/6 Tennessee Kush x LBF are up in blue Solos (grower dropped one) and think #6 will survive. 

Test vaping LVTK x LBF and my mouth is unmoist. Relaxing but no couchlock and some euphoric shit going on. Check, Check and Check. Lots of vapor comes off this bud which means there is more THC to vaporize! Good at first blush. 60 days.

Three more at 62 days are ready to dry trim. No troubles growing except a pesky apparent Zinc deficit. Heavier buds than average and yields nicely. Lemon and fuel while growing mostly.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 1, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 5/6 Tennessee Kush x LBF are up in blue Solos (grower dropped one) and think #6 will survive.
> 
> Test vaping LVTK x LBF and my mouth is unmoist. Relaxing but no couchlock and some euphoric shit going on. Check, Check and Check. Lots of vapor comes off this bud which means there is more THC to vaporize! Good at first blush. 60 days.
> 
> Three more at 62 days are ready to dry trim. No troubles growing except a pesky apparent Zinc deficit. Heavier buds than average and yields nicely. Lemon and fuel while growing mostly.


care to mention the temp of vape or device used?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> care to mention the temp of vape or device used?


Arizer Air starting on orange and a few finish draws on red maybe for that half stem. I limit capacity by making a little table from a SS pipe screen. It finishes that amount nicely on one ten minute session. Green does a nice start for more flavor but I enjoy the heavier hits starting on orange. Got a Solo I also and they are identical for vaping experience. By far my most used vapes right now.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 1, 2019)

Valley 13 week 6
Yo!
Hit week 6. The vegetation has really turned to fall colors. I’d recommend feeding veg nutes a few weeks in as you introduce flowering nutrients.
Also, I am wondering if it will fatten up much more between now and finish. The buds look amazing, but It seems like it’s winding down to Fast
Pestrofa, did yours do much between weeks 6-8?
Here it is-


And here is my outdoor plants-
Middle one is valley 13
25 gallon pots


----------



## hillbill (Jul 4, 2019)

LVTK x LBF is very strong and a bit on the edgy side but might be very appealing to those adventurous souls! Pretty psychoactive and potent and notable dry mouth. All smelling like sweet rolls like the bakery on Grand Avenue (in another dimension).


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 5, 2019)

Took down the top of my gooey13 the other night(day 63/64) foxtailed a bit,and had a few rogue white pistils,but she was done(the top anyways) this plant performed awesomely. Stuck in the middle of two good sized plants(non-defoliated) she never threw nanners,showed pm or budrot(turned really humid in my part of the country as of late,55%rh in my cab)
Still smells of pineapple after harvest,cant wait to vape some.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 8, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Took down the top of my gooey13 the other night(day 63/64) foxtailed a bit,and had a few rogue white pistils,but she was done(the top anyways) this plant performed awesomely. Stuck in the middle of two good sized plants(non-defoliated) she never threw nanners,showed pm or budrot(turned really humid in my part of the country as of late,55%rh in my cab)
> Still smells of pineapple after harvest,cant wait to vape some.
> View attachment 4360442


Nice job amigo


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 13, 2019)

Valley 13 week 7.5
Gonna let it go about another week.

  

Also, here is a shot of my outdoor run. Got my light dep tent set up and running


----------



## Pestrofa (Jul 19, 2019)

@GreenThumbsMcgee hey man, haven't been on in awhile. Looking good!! Yes mine fattened up considerably last 2 weeks, yours look like they did also!


----------



## growerNshower (Jul 21, 2019)

Stoked to try these freebies! Anyone with experience on this cross?


----------



## EternalSeeds (Jul 22, 2019)

Here's a quick pic of my gooey 13 female clone. This clone is only one day old from cutting. No water has been sprayed on it. Just covered with a bag. Very vigorous, so far.
My plant of this clonethat I'm growing at a friend's house is doing very good. Nice tight internodal spacing. Smells of pineapple skunk. I will post pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 23, 2019)

while trimming up two testers for me glg blackberry banana kush plants tonight, the true berry funk was there, hopefully in the cure the banana comes out. 

to all: dont make the mistake i made by running bad dawg beans in 1 gallon tester pots 12/12 from seed. once you smell & see how the plants look youll be kicking yourself for not vegging longer & a bigger container.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 23, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> Stoked to try these freebies! Anyone with experience on this cross?


*cough* i need those @Bad Dawg , hope there are more left


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2019)

The LVTK x LBF freebies testers is as good and pleasing to mind, body and taste and smell as anything out there, it seems.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jul 23, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> @Bad Dawg any thoughts on carrying any luckydog seed company chemdog crosses in the foreseeable future ?


I am not familiar with Lucky Dawg. We will be looking to add on new breeders in the coming year.



growerNshower said:


> Stoked to try these freebies! Anyone with experience on this cross?


I just releasted them as testers at the Clio Hightimes Cup/Zlab party. Then I handed out the rest I had packed up as freebies at GLG. Lots more in the furture @mr. childs .

Testing males from Gage Green Bye-Ya, Bodhis SunShine 4, Mass Medical Nepal Blue and 20Twenty Mendo Cookies. Great freebies to come.



hillbill said:


> The LVTK x LBF freebies testers is as good and pleasing to mind, body and taste and smell as anything out there, it seems.


Do you happen to have any pics of her?


----------



## EternalSeeds (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 24, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I am not familiar with Lucky Dawg. We will be looking to add on new breeders in the coming year.


 Lucky Dog Seed Company is skunk_va’s company, so Lucky Dog gear is typically made with his chem cultivars. I’ve never grown any, but after listening to his pot cast I’m definitely not opposed to running it.


----------



## mr. childs (Jul 24, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Lucky Dog Seed Company is skunk_va’s company, so Lucky Dog gear is typically made with his chem cultivars. I’ve never grown any, but after listening to his pot cast I’m definitely not opposed to running it.


i enjoyed skunk va's story also. i gotta ask some of the older folks i know in michigan & indiana if they attended that show & if they saved anything. chemdog couldnt have been the only one.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jul 26, 2019)

Valley 13
Finished

This is just a random piece that I was about to smoke when I realized that I hadn’t posted a finished results post yet. I took it to day 64 I believe. Very impressed with the smoke. Everyone has been.
I wish I could take a better photo


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey guys. I’ve got two more valley 13s outdoor, using s light dep tent. They have bulked up. While I was gone on vacation, my buddy was putting my plants out, and he left them out in the rain. Fast forward 1 1/2 weeks, and I am finding small pieces of bud rot. My point being, don’t let your valley 13s get any rain water. They seem prone to the rot because it was the only plant to show rot, and they all got the same treatment.
Just a FYI


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 21, 2019)

Bout to be a Bad Dawg Grow
My last try my star fighter was a male... just didn’t have room to keep him.. needed  some smoke... ah but this time...


----------



## althor (Aug 23, 2019)

Hey DBJ, I just got an order in today that included the freebie Atomic (CBD) x Apollo 13 f4...

Can you tell me anything about the Atomic CBD and how you think it may affect the progeny? Should the kids have a good amount of cbd or is this more of a strain like 16% thc 3% CBD?

Also, can you recommend any 1/1 ratio type strain from your site, if there are any?


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Bout to be a Bad Dawg Grow
> My last try my star fighter was a male... just didn’t have room to keep him.. needed View attachment 4382906 some smoke... ah but this time...


Ok 3 days later  and we have 2 chem x Apollo 13’s.. that popped.. & 1 JJ & 3 headed dragon that popped... call it day 1 for those girls... The others should be coming right along.. this is straight coco and perlite..and clay pebbles... will hold off til 10-14 days before any feeding...any help along the way would be welcomed..


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2019)

2 Freebie tester Tennessee Kush x LBF at 40 days slightly smaller than average with mid hybreed expression. Buds a little elongated and fairly narrow leaves with lots of tricks on bud leaves, especially on the edges. Smells very sweet like some kind of berry pie filling. Almost all pistils are white and long.

Don’t know what to expect except exceptionalities!


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Ok 3 days later View attachment 4384496 and we have 2 chem x Apollo 13’s.. that popped.. & 1 JJ & 3 headed dragon that popped... call it day 1 for those girls... The others should be coming right along.. this is straight coco and perlite..and clay pebbles... will hold off til 10-14 days before any feeding...any help along the way would be welcomed..


I can safely say I have 2 chem x Apollo up & 2 JJ x 3 head dragons up... the LBF F2’s didn’t make it... 1 didn’t germ...probably my fault.. the other damped of... I take blame... 
To fill up my space, I’m drowning 3 Gelato 45 x SSDD.... can’t wait til these girls pop..
Excited about these babies!!


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m wondering if the light is sufficient enough.. they seem a bit stretchy...I use my normal lighting for seedlings (40w cfl 6500k)...around 8 inches away.. may be the sativa tho... idk 
This is my other JJxStar... I’m not giving up.. just a late bloomer... could be a girl... or even the better of the 2....


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 30, 2019)

The 3 gelato 45 x ssdd have popped up from the dirt...the rest of the crew are doing fine, about to get first feedings.. doing well so holding off..got 2 Genius Granddaddy clones showing good signs of survival as well..


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 31, 2019)

Have a ortiga x 3hd male that bleeds dark red Ima using for making crosses


----------



## Hempire828 (Sep 6, 2019)

2 weeks old..1 of My JJ’s behind...Everybody is thriving....few more weeks and I will flip them..


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm encouraging DBJ to get some silver thiosulfate and make female seeds to give out to customers that order fems. The ability to directly observe the female flower traits carried by both parents will dramatically improve the power of your selection.


----------



## Pestrofa (Sep 11, 2019)

Afgoo x 3 headed dragon, BDG freebie, outdoor since last week of May, drip system and 5 gallon pot.


----------



## See green (Sep 12, 2019)

Gooey 13 doing her thing..


----------



## hillbill (Sep 17, 2019)

Just chopped 2 Tennessee Kush x Long Bottom Fighter, 61 days compact and slightly smaller than average. 20% amber and some early foxtailing on very fat and heavy buds. Smells but can’t get a handle on what. Quite sticky. No idea what to expect here. These are tester/freebies from GLG.

Also, just picked up a few Priority Mail envelopes.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 26, 2019)

althor said:


> Hey DBJ, I just got an order in today that included the freebie Atomic (CBD) x Apollo 13 f4...
> 
> Can you tell me anything about the Atomic CBD and how you think it may affect the progeny? Should the kids have a good amount of cbd or is this more of a strain like 16% thc 3% CBD?
> 
> Also, can you recommend any 1/1 ratio type strain from your site, if there are any?


Atonic tested at 19% cbd and about 1% thc. I have had feed back that the pheno's tend to be a good mix of CBD and THC. A good up beat high with some pain/stress relief.



Observe & Report said:


> I'm encouraging DBJ to get some silver thiosulfate and make female seeds to give out to customers that order fems. The ability to directly observe the female flower traits carried by both parents will dramatically improve the power of your selection.


I have made a few fems in the past. But it is hard to make enough to give out as freebies. And I really like to make and pop my own strains and see what I made. I just grew out BK 30 x 3 Headed Dragon, Vally Ghash x 3 Headed dragon and Bk 30 x Apollo.

I love the 2 -3 headed dragon crosses. Picks coming soon amd I just harvested the BK30 x Apollo and have not tried it yet. But all 3 ladies turned very purple.
Guess I got off track, basically I love to see something new ,more than remaking a fem plant. But I do grow them my self and I know that a lot of peeps only want fems, so we will give it some thought. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 26, 2019)

*If you have em,I would pop them. Much love Mr B for sharing the love. Swazi x Aruba!!
And we would love to share you pic's.*


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 26, 2019)

*Motor Breath 15 x LBF (Bad Dawg freebie) grown by Ninefold Collective.
*


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey @Bad Dawg, is there a difference between the Atonic (CBD) x Apollo 13 and Atonic x Apollo 13? Just wondering if one was a high CBD variety and the other is not? Thank you for the freebies!


----------



## growerNshower (Oct 28, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> *Motor Breath 15 x LBF (Bad Dawg freebie) grown by Ninefold Collective.
> View attachment 4412856View attachment 4412857View attachment 4412858View attachment 4412859*


Oh yeeaahhh...is that sugar on some of those fan leaves? How is the nose? Can’t wait for the next long season I’m gonna pop those freebies...thank you!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 29, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Hey @Bad Dawg, is there a difference between the Atonic (CBD) x Apollo 13 and Atonic x Apollo 13? Just wondering if one was a high CBD variety and the other is not? Thank you for the freebies!


No ,When I packaged up more of them I add the (CBD) because a lot of people want some CBD ,but did not know atonic was high CBD. It tested at 19% CDB about 1% thc.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 29, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> Oh yeeaahhh...is that sugar on some of those fan leaves? How is the nose? Can’t wait for the next long season I’m gonna pop those freebies...thank you!


Ninefold Collective will send me a smoke report when done and I will pass it on.


----------



## althor (Nov 1, 2019)

I am in veg on some of the Motor breath. That looks fantastic, glad I decided to pop them when I did.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 1, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Ninefold Collective will send me a smoke report when done and I will pass it on.


sorry if this has been answered. But just got a freebie pack labeled stardawg j x Apollo 13 f4. What is the stardawg j?

stoked on the order again. Also got a atonic x Apollo 13 f4. And that is getting grown out ASAP.

So much bodhi in the house now too.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 1, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> sorry if this has been answered. But just got a freebie pack labeled stardawg j x Apollo 13 f4. What is the stardawg j?
> 
> stoked on the order again. Also got a atonic x Apollo 13 f4. And that is getting grown out ASAP.
> View attachment 4415332
> So much bodhi in the house now too.


The J is for JJ's cut. He has a purple stardawg, as well.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 2, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> The J is for JJ's cut. He has a purple stardawg, as well.


Thanks bud. I figured it was answered already and I missed it. Stoked as always. Love me some stardawg chem. 

Have a single Gooey 13 about to go into flower. Bad dawg seeds FTW.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 4, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> The J is for JJ's cut. He has a purple stardawg, as well.


I just want to clarify the Star Dawg info. The Star Dawg J or (JJ) cut came from Top Dawgs Original drop. He gifted the Pack to Mota and I popped them and J was the keeper. The Star Dawg B (purple cut) was from the second making of the Star Dawg made Buy Top Dawg. Both plants are simular but have just enough difference in taste I can no decide which to keep. So I have kept them both for about 6 years.
I also have a Tres Star Dawg that I just added to make some freebies with. Testers of it times Cake Fighter are going out with Stray Fox orders right now.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 4, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just chopped 2 Tennessee Kush x Long Bottom Fighter, 61 days compact and slightly smaller than average. 20% amber and some early foxtailing on very fat and heavy buds. Smells but can’t get a handle on what. Quite sticky. No idea what to expect here. These are tester/freebies from GLG.
> 
> Also, just picked up a few Priority Mail envelopes.


Tennessee Kush x Long Bottom Fighter will be known as Tennessee Fighter at my house.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 4, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Testers of it times Cake Fighter are going out with Stray Fox orders right now.


Are those exclusive to the strayfox orders or do the bodhi BOGO folks get some as well?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2019)

Just planted 5 Atonic x Apollo 13 f4 in blue Solos, all cracked small tails. Into the great unknown with CBD phenos maybe.


----------



## Growyarown (Nov 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just planted 5 Atonic x Apollo 13 f4 in blue Solos, all cracked small tails. Into the great unknown with CBD phenos maybe.


Nice!

have 1 of each of atonic x a13 and stardawg x a13 also chrome diesel x 3head D, on their second node in veg right now.

initially started these beans as practice to be somewhat neglected. Until I researched & found out how bad ass they were & now they’re getting the royal treatment lol


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2019)

5 for 5 Atonic Apollo 13 f4 up in blue Solos, also the 2 uncrushed seeds of Soulmate from pac grower walked on are up in red Solos.


----------



## Pestrofa (Nov 13, 2019)

Well looky here... Thanks @Bad Dawg !!!

GLG is the best!!!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 14, 2019)

Hey dawgies!
Which pack should I pop?

Usually I would just do one of each and hope for the best, but I'd like to change it up, so I'll let the community decide.

Edit: I knew I was missing a few packs. Adding a few more to choose from. Little baggie is socal master x long bottom leaf @Bodean @Pestrofa
@RocketBoy


----------



## Pestrofa (Nov 14, 2019)

GSC x3HD!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 14, 2019)

Pestrofa said:


> GSC x3HD!


Thanks for your vote, bud! That's the one I'm most interested in too. I ran one bean earlier this year, but it was a male.


----------



## RocketBoy (Nov 14, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey dawgies!
> Which pack should I pop?View attachment 4421120
> Usually I would just do one of each and hope for the best, but I'd like to change it up, so I'll let the community decide.


star dawg j x apollo 13?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 14, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> star dawg j x apollo 13?


Thanks! Your vote is counted. I'll wait until after 8 est to make the final call.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2019)

The Atonic x Apollo 13f4 is 6/6 all up and well after I thought I lost one seed, must hav landed in a hole in Solo and came up with other seedling, pulled it and 3” root and gently replanted in it’s own Solo a few days ago. All is well.


----------



## Bodean (Nov 14, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey dawgies!
> Which pack should I pop?View attachment 4421120
> Usually I would just do one of each and hope for the best, but I'd like to change it up, so I'll let the community decide.


GSC x 3HD


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks, friends! I went with the 5 remaining gsc x 3hd. Also popped a cross of mine I'm really excited about. A delicious antenna super lazerlite female x gps eagle scout male.
Updates to come.


----------



## Pestrofa (Nov 16, 2019)

@JohnGlennsGarden sweet! Pulling up a chair.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 16, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks, friends! I went with the 5 remaining gsc x 3hd. Also popped a cross of mine I'm really excited about. A delicious antenna super lazerlite female x gps eagle scout male.
> Updates to come.


Nice! I have a whole squad of Eagle Scout male crosses I made. Looking forward to seeing what you get. I want to pop a bunch but I have a lineup. Probably going to make a Gooey 13 x ES coming up. I did pop one platinum cookies x Eagle Scout because I have to see at least one.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 16, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Nice! I have a whole squad of Eagle Scout male crosses I made. Looking forward to seeing what you get. I want to pop a bunch but I have a lineup. Probably going to make a Gooey 13 x ES coming up. I did pop one platinum cookies x Eagle Scout because I have to see at least one.


Yeah, bud. We are sitting in the same boat. I still wanna dive into a couple of my first chucks, but I keep ending up with testers. 
Just like you, though, I had to see one of these and that super lazerlite is a killer x.
I'll be watching for updates from you in chuckers!


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 16, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yeah, bud. We are sitting in the same boat. I still wanna dive into a couple of my first chucks, but I keep ending up with testers.
> Just like you, though, I had to see one of these and that super lazerlite is a killer x.
> I'll be watching for updates from you in chuckers!


Antenna has some sweet shit. I’ll be peeping yours.
The Gooey 13 I’m running is a Apollo 13 f4 leaner. Has the wild ass branching. Seems like never enough space. Admittedly I suck at culling too. They all have something I like. I have to make some deep cuts soon.


----------



## MidwestGorilla219 (Nov 17, 2019)

I have a pack of Ortiga x 3 Head Dragon, does anybody know the genetics used to create Ortiga?


----------



## bythekasiz (Nov 17, 2019)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I have a pack of Ortiga x 3 Head Dragon, does anybody know the genetics used to create Ortiga?


Ortega is Mr. nice nl5xnl1 and 3 headed dragon is Bodhi triangle kush x dragons blood f1.
I had 2 females, both went between 10-13 weeks, one had the dragon blood red sap. They were ok nothing too standout especially for the long flower time.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 19, 2019)

bythekasiz said:


> Ortega is Mr. nice nl5xnl1 and 3 headed dragon is Bodhi triangle kush x dragons blood f1.
> I had 2 females, both went between 10-13 weeks, one had the dragon blood red sap. They were ok nothing too standout especially for the long flower time.


any pics of her?


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Nov 22, 2019)

Oh my god I love new seed day! GLG hooked me up solid. Can't wait to crack these Atonic x Apollos.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Nov 24, 2019)

bythekasiz said:


> Ortega is Mr. nice nl5xnl1 and 3 headed dragon is Bodhi triangle kush x dragons blood f1.
> I had 2 females, both went between 10-13 weeks, one had the dragon blood red sap. They were ok nothing too standout especially for the long flower time.


I just got a pack of Death Star x 3HD....very pleasant surprise....sounds sexy. Anybody tried this? I wonder if I should expect 12+ weeks. Probably so, huh?


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 28, 2019)

See green said:


> Gooey 13 doing her thing..View attachment 4393431


Howd your g13 turn out? Did it smell like pineapple? Treated myself to a fat of my g13 and a recently lost/discovered piece of goji hash this morning. Hope you all have a nice holiday if you're in the States


----------



## toomp (Nov 29, 2019)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Oh my god I love new seed day! GLG hooked me up solid. Can't wait to crack these Atonic x Apollos.


It's fire


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 30, 2019)

My Chem D x Apollo 13f4 @ 5 weeks
She fat!!!!


----------



## ShuShuSeeds (Dec 1, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea what Ortiga could be? I can't find any info on it. I know its Mr. Nice Ortega. Just wondering if it's crossed with another strain.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 1, 2019)

ShuShuSeeds said:


> Does anyone have any idea what Ortiga could be? I can't find any info on it. I know its Mr. Nice Ortega. Just wondering if it's crossed with another strain.


See above, earlier in the thread. Also,








Ortega (Mr Nice Seedbank) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Ortega was originally made a little different from Nevil when he was doing his Seedbank thing with Sensi... Shantibaba made a selection from an old school set of seeds that originated from NL#1 and NL#5... from mid 80s. It is expected to keep a good ...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## ShuShuSeeds (Dec 2, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> See above, earlier in the thread. Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just wondering why it was spelled ortiga instead of Ortega.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2019)

Stoner error maybe?


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Stoner error maybe?


thats what I assume. And after printing a ton of labels, it was most likely decided to not waste revenue on a reprint


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2019)

Any info as to expectations with Atonic x Apollo f4. Any of you farmers grown it? Got six that are topped and about to camp in the flower tent.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 6, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Any info as to expectations with Atonic x Apollo f4. Any of you farmers grown it? Got six that are topped and about to camp in the flower tent.


I think a few guys have grown it and have liked it. If memory serves its a high CBD strain from bad dog...


----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 6, 2019)

ChemD x ApollyF4 @ start of 6 weeks..
I should have made this a mom.. fast flowering and smells of fruit!! About 28 inches from 8 inch seedling, frosty and glowing like diamonds.. might have to attempt my first ever reveg for a clone or 2..this picture really not doing my girl justice..


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 7, 2019)

ShuShuSeeds said:


> I was just wondering why it was spelled ortiga instead of Ortega.


prolly got a c&d from the taco conglomerate.


----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 14, 2019)

Chem D x Apollo F4 @ start of 7 weeks.
Getting some fading as the temps fall on the bottom fan leaves


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2019)

6 Atonic x Apollo 11f4 a week in flower about to show sex but all six have lots of trichs on the levels all the way from stem to tip. All lean Sativa.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Any info as to expectations with Atonic x Apollo f4. Any of you farmers grown it? Got six that are topped and about to camp in the flower tent.


I got one female out of 6 and it's finishing up this week


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> I got one female out of 6 and it's finishing up this week


Hate when that happens, hope your share of females are in my garden.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hate when that happens, hope your share of females are in my garden.


haha yea no biggie though cause the one I got is a beauty and I got a clone I'll get a pic of it later. Smells like cheesy fruity diesel can't wait to get it tested.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 15, 2019)

anyone want to trade some bad dawg for some heavy indicas? I'm an indica guy and have plenty of sativa dom genetics. I can do a mix and match. Also, they've been in the fridge since I got them so they should pop. Here are my bad dawg packs I'm down to trade:

Death Star x 3 Headed Dragon Deathstar (Sensi Star x Sour Diesel) x (Triangle Kush x Dragonsblood)
White Skunk x LBL White Skunk x LBL (SFV OG x Jack’s Cleaner)
Deadhead OG x LBL Deadhead (Chem 91 SVA x SFV OG BX) x LBL (SFV OG x Jack’s Cleaner)
GG #4 x LBL$ Gorilla Glue #4 x LBL (SFV OG x Jack’s Cleaner)
Valley Ghash x 3 Headed Dragon Valley Ghash (88G13/HP x LBL) x 3 Headed Dragon (TK x DB F1)
East Coast SFV ECSD x LBL (SFV OG x Jack’s Cleaner)
SFV OG BX = SFV OG x LBL SFV OG x LBL (SFV OG x Jack’s Cleaner)


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 15, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> anyone want to trade some bad dawg for some heavy indicas? I'm an indica guy and have plenty of sativa dom genetics. I can do a mix and match. Also, they've been in the fridge since I got them so they should pop. Here are my bad dawg packs I'm down to trade:
> 
> Death Star x 3 Headed Dragon Deathstar (Sensi Star x Sour Diesel) x (Triangle Kush x Dragonsblood)
> White Skunk x LBL White Skunk x LBL (SFV OG x Jack’s Cleaner)
> ...


what exactly are you looking for ?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2019)

6/6/6 germ and all girls on Atonic x Apollo 11f4. Pretty good


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hate when that happens, hope your share of females are in my garden.


You did get his females. Lol


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 18, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> You did get his females. Lol


Boo! lol Wish I had room for breeding cause the males were awesome looking. I'd be down to buy some more if they were available.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2019)

My girls look like that and very much like each other.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My girls look like that and very much like each other.


Nice you're gonna love the huge colas and smell. Mines buried in the back or Id get a good pic but Im harvesting any day now.


----------



## toomp (Dec 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Any info as to expectations with Atonic x Apollo f4. Any of you farmers grown it? Got six that are topped and about to camp in the flower tent.


Big yield, frosty, grew easily Don't remember the smell.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Dec 21, 2019)

Started 3 x Atonic x Apollo f4s a month ago. Small sample size to be sure, but I'm amazed at how uniform they all are. And the roots! Repotted this one today.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 21, 2019)

Atonic x a13. Not the best pics with my camera but you get the jist haha. Cant wait to run a full batch.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 21, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Atonic x a13. Not the best pics with my camera but you get the jist haha. Cant wait to run a full batch.
> View attachment 4440967View attachment 4440969


Those look super dank.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Atonic x a13. Not the best pics with my camera but you get the jist haha. Cant wait to run a full batch.
> View attachment 4440967View attachment 4440969


Looking forward to this run with 6 female Atonic Apollo, took forever to show sex but had trichs on all upper leaves after a few days in flower tent. Will watch for product report! Looking great


----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 22, 2019)

Chem d x Apollo f4... gat damn I love this plant.. a beauty!!!fading away!!! Start of week 8..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 28, 2019)

Gsc x 3 headed dragon freebie


----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 28, 2019)

Apollo F4x Chem D start of week 9
A beautiful fade bringing about the purples!!!
Smells like candy!!!


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 28, 2019)

Well the cbd apollo is smelling real nice like a cherry perfumey baby powder smell. Smoke is a good droopy eye stone without the racey paranoia thc buzz. It's weird cause I grow mostly sativa doms and it's like the end of those buzzes when its no more head and all body relaxing. I'm sure lots of med patients will enjoy it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 28, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Apollo F4x Chem D start of week 9View attachment 4444767View attachment 4444768
> A beautiful fade bringing about the purples!!!
> Smells like candy!!!


Chunky.
Looking good, pal.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 28, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Apollo F4x Chem D start of week 9View attachment 4444767View attachment 4444768
> A beautiful fade bringing about the purples!!!
> Smells like candy!!!


That's a fat ass nug. Nice job


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 28, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Gsc x 3 headed dragon freebieView attachment 4444993


I just topped this plant(#3) and I'll be damned if it isn't a bleeder too!! Sweet, 2/3 gsc x 3 headed dragon bleed.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2020)

6 Atonic Apollo sure look like Peak C99 so far with all looking better 2days after defoliation than yesterday. Lemon and fresh spring smells already. Slow to show sex but buds are exploding and plants stretch. 25 days


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 2, 2020)

My Atonics are a few weeks behind yours, but I gotta 2nd what you said about vigor...these things are handing the rest of my garden its ass. I'm having a lot of environment issues that have sickened most of the other seedlings...Atonic just powers through like it fuckin eats mold. Seems to be a very beginner-friendly strain.


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 6, 2020)

Two orders from GLG now. Two Bad Dawg freebies pack in each order.
6 Star Dawg J x Apollo 13 f4 (I've not tried)
7 Star Dawg (JJ) x 3 Headed Dragon(I've not tried)
10 Long Bottom Fighter f2 (grown 4, good stuff)
Atonic x Apollo 13 f4 (up for trade?)
I will oder from DBJ and the crew again!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 7, 2020)

Apollo F4x Chem D 9.5 weeks.. bout ready to chop her!!__


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 7, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> Apollo F4x Chem D 9.5 weeks.. bout ready to chop her!!_View attachment 4451819View attachment 4451820View attachment 4451821_


looks frosty as hell I cant wait till I run the gsc(forum cut)x apollo 13 rn running mint chocolate chip hunting for the best female and male


----------



## hillbill (Jan 10, 2020)

6 Atonic Apollo 34 days growing buds fast. Still look like c99. Could go fast. Smell very flowery and fresh and clean and wonderful like a field of many wildflowers. Throw in fruit punch and you’re there. Trikes everywhere. Lots of vigor.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 10, 2020)

I had 1 female out of 2 seedsshow up on the Atonic Apollo...wish i had of used a bigger pot. 2 litre or half gallon fabric pot about 2/3 full of coco. It outstretched the flood and drain so its on the ground.

I have a pack of Chrome Dragon X 3 headed dragon....After reading about the strains i think i want to run that bad dawg freebie next. 

And the GG4 X Long Bottom Leaf....Frodos foot glue! Lots of cool freebies...for sure.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 10, 2020)

gwheels said:


> I had 1 female out of 2 seedsshow up on the Atonic Apollo...wish i had of used a bigger pot. 2 litre or half gallon fabric pot about 2/3 full of coco. It outstretched the flood and drain so its on the ground.
> View attachment 4453522
> I have a pack of Chrome Dragon X 3 headed dragon....After reading about the strains i think i want to run that bad dawg freebie next.


Me too


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2020)

6 Atonic x Apollo 13f4 38 days and slight size variation but still look like c99 to me with half dense most sticky buds.

The stink of very strong sour lemon and grapefruit is upon us.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 15, 2020)

@hillbill got any pics


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2020)

I don’t do pics in this state.....sorry
Old enough to be naturally paranoid


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I don’t do pics in this state.....sorry
> Old enough to be naturally paranoid


more than fine just wanted to see how they looked because I got them as freebies with a gsc forum cut with Apollo 13


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2020)

These germed 6/6 and all were girls. Took forever to show but upper leaves were already snow covered before the first pistol so I up potted all.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 30, 2020)

Bad Dawg freebie...Atonic X Apollo13 F4. Day 60 of 12-12

A wonderful fragrant juicy fruit, earthy aroma...

I have a couple of others....the GG4 x LBL is especially appealing....I may have to try it out.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

I have 6 Atonic x Apollo 13 f4 at 54 days putting out very few new pistils and in various stages of yellowing. Citrus and ammonia smells and something similar to old Mexican, very old. Not quite as narrow leaves as @gwheels. Went 6/ germ, 6/6 girls. All are remarkably frosty and range just under average size to quite a bit bigger. Fairly airy buds with foxtailing structure from the start. Hard to tell by looking that they are not C99.

Lots of branching after being topped , great for LST!

Great lookin plant Mr Wheels.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2020)

First testsmoke of Atonic Apollo f4 is very interesting. Very giddy feeling and calming overall. Old time feeling! This was a nanner thrower which I pulled at 55 days. Only one bunch but I use perpetual art. 
Occasional whiff of old Mexican and even that strange green ditchweed smell. Don’t know about any CBD but I like this. Pulled 2 the other day which were the smaller ones. Three Sativa leaders still in tent with lots of clear tricks.

Trichs on these are very distinctive with dense coverage and very tall with narrow stalks and small heads.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 7, 2020)

@hillbill...mine had was frost and had bright orange pistols too. 

It is a very calming high...a soothing sativa. That is weird but it is not strong. I would guess 10 to 15% THC and it has a real CBD bump. The relaxation hits very quickly when you toke it (about the 2nd hit i could feel my stomach relax). 

The one I grew to finish has a lemon cream flavor....Very frosty.

I will grow a bigger one out and add it to my edibles. a 50% sativa 25% CBD heavy and 25% indica gummy would melt pain and keep you on your feet !

My favorite tasting CBD i have had yet and i didnt get much of that hemp taste (I think its the ditchweed taste you are talking about)


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2020)

So very different but am definitely hi. Very tasty actually with enough of that green taste. Seems so fresh.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2020)

Just chopped last 3 Atonic X Apollo 13 f4. Some amber trichs all over in every scope shot. 20% maybe. Some lemon but lots of catpiss and the deepest purple one definitely smells of skunk. 66 days and lints are big and fairly loose buds of foxtail structure.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 10, 2020)

You guys got me stoked to plant these atonic seeds, I just soaked 4 of them. I love the cbd/thc crosses. Love the look of those thin leaved plants! Nice work


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2020)

Remind me of peak c99 but smell uglier right now. Sativa buds and Sativa leaning leaves and mostly purple and yellow so the end and all were dropping leaves also.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2020)

6 Granola Funk x Three Headed Dragon to the Viva towel sauna!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 26, 2020)

The good, the bad and the ugly.
Chopped and dried 6 Atonic x Apollo 13 are all potent Sativa high THC plants with at least 3 effective on chronic aches and pains. Remarkable frost on all. Still trying a couple a bit more. Active at first but if I stop moving after an hour or so the eyelids get sooooo heavy.
Three small bushes and three more sprawling with excellent roots. Ripe fruit smells with something repulsive undercurrent. Harvested between 55 and 65 days.

Got 6 Funky Dragon planted 11 days ago with 2 refusing to grow and 4 some what better but behind 3 Wolfpack planted same day. Not vigorous and so so. Culling the littlest 2bnow.


----------



## Chip Green (Mar 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Still have 6 Long BottomFighter beans! Looks about St Patrick's Day on planting schedule.


Nothing in the searches, so here goes!
Anybody run these LBFs outdoor anywhere?
I'm lurking in the shadows, somewhere in Da UP of MI, going to run both packs I have for this summers' gorilla extravaganza.
Im shooting for, at least a dozen for the private land, so since I got 10 in each pack, I'm going for it.


----------



## ShuShuSeeds (Mar 5, 2020)

Awesome freebies with my purchase.


----------



## mr. childs (Mar 5, 2020)

ShuShuSeeds said:


> Awesome freebies with my purchase.
> View attachment 4496702


anything you want in trade for that goji cross ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> Chem d x Apollo f4... gat damn I love this plant.. a beauty!!!fading away!!! Start of week 8..View attachment 4441157View attachment 4441158


Beautiful!
I did a small chuck that's kinda-sorta similar. Apollo F4 select x Guava D (Stardawg Guava cut x Tres Dawg) 
They've only been tested for germ rates but seeing your pics makes me think I should probably look thru a few...or at least not be shy about sharing them.
Nicely done


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 5, 2020)

Does anyone have a sense of what the Longbottom Fighter brings to the party as a breeding male? Any particular characteristics it regularly adds in crosses?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anyone have a sense of what the Longbottom Fighter brings to the party as a breeding male? Any particular characteristics it regularly adds in crosses?


Sharp lemony potent goodness!
Out of all the BD freebies I grew, those Starfighter/Longbottom crosses were the most memorable. 

The first round of seeds I grew gave me one plant in particular that was top shelf in every way. Easy to trim, dense flowers, and greasy trichs.
And its not soft or sweet lemon - its sharp, likely from the JC2 parent.
If Jeff selected a male to work with from those, its likely very nice.

I wish I had I'd kept mine.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sharp lemony potent goodness!
> Out of all the BD freebies I grew, those Starfighter/Longbottom crosses were the most memorable.
> 
> The first round of seeds I grew gave me one plant in particular that was top shelf in every way. Easy to trim, dense flowers, and greasy trichs.
> ...


Excellent! <makes Mr. Burns gesture> Thanks....just the summary I was looking for.


----------



## woodeye (Mar 10, 2020)

Very grateful for the Bad Dawg GLG freebies, so wanted to post a few images. Planted two seeds of LVTK x LBF and Stardawg J x Apollo 13 f4 and got one female for each. I have limited space, so they stayed in solo cups until showing sex (~5 weeks), were repotted, then flipped to 12/12 a week later. These pics are at 32 days after the flip. They are some _very_ _frosty_ girls.

LVTK x LBF



Stardawg J x Apollo 13 f4



Have to say, I am blown away by the quality of these freebies, so far. Thank you! Will try to post updates and maybe a smoke report somewhere down the road.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 10, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Very grateful for the Bad Dawg GLG freebies, so wanted to post a few images. Planted two seeds of LVTK x LBF and Stardawg J x Apollo 13 f4 and got one female for each. I have limited space, so they stayed in solo cups until showing sex (~5 weeks), were repotted, then flipped to 12/12 a week later. These pics are at 32 days after the flip. They are some _very_ _frosty_ girls.
> 
> LVTK x LBF
> View attachment 4501128
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for posting these. I just got some of those LVTK x LBF's. What kind of scents do you get from them?


----------



## bythekasiz (Mar 10, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anyone have a sense of what the Longbottom Fighter brings to the party as a breeding male? Any particular characteristics it regularly adds in crosses?


Yea that was a good description from Tangerine of what I got with my LBF too. 
My last seed was the best and it was lime green color with straight candy cane peppermint smell and taste. All were easy to grow hardy plants. Here’s a pic for ya. This one was chopped on Christmas too, ha.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 10, 2020)

OOooOooOoooOOOO I wonder whats in the Michigan Maine Mixie packs?!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2020)

Done both the LVTK as well as Lemon G crosses with LBF and will run the rest of both!


----------



## YardG (Mar 11, 2020)

Y'all are making me envious of the Bad Dawg crosses you haven't that I don't have!

Somehow I'll manage.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2020)

YardG said:


> Y'all are making me envious of the Bad Dawg crosses you haven't that I don't have!
> 
> Somehow I'll manage.


Did 
Long Bottom Fighter before that9


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 11, 2020)

I got 20+ of the LBL pheno and 20+ of the starfighter pheno of the LBF, I got to get to work soon!


----------



## YardG (Mar 11, 2020)

Please do! I have some of those as well, not going to get to them this season, would love to see what I have to look forward to in a future grow.


----------



## woodeye (Mar 11, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Awesome! Thanks for posting these. I just got some of those LVTK x LBF's. What kind of scents do you get from them?


Given all the lemon in the LVTK x LBF family tree, I was expecting some citrus. While I may not have the most discerning sense of smell, what I'm getting is a sweet, kind of (blue?) berry smell. This could change as she finishes, but I'm not complaining.

A few other comments. I accidentally broke off the leader while doing some LST, so there is no main cola. Was bummed, but crap happens. Anyway, she made up for it and stretched a fair amount after the flip to 12/12. Internodal spacing is about what I'd expect for side branches; buds are medium sized, though still fattening up. Foliage was light and easily managed. Picture isn't the best and doesn't really do her justice, but FYI.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I got 20+ of the LBL pheno and 20+ of the starfighter pheno of the LBF, I got to get to work soon!


I got a pack of each of those too. I'm trying to guess which one I'll like more. My impression from listening to people is that the LBL side might have a sharper lemon flavor and the starfighter might have a slightly sweeter, lemon cream sort of thing. Do I have that right? But then what about the buzz? Should I expect differences between an "LBL high" and a "Starfighter high"? 

I also got one of the LVTK/LBF packs. Does anybody have experience smoking or growing the LVTK by itself?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I got a pack of each of those too. I'm trying to guess which one I'll like more. My impression from listening to people is that the LBL side might have a sharper lemon flavor and the starfighter might have a slightly sweeter, lemon cream sort of thing. Do I have that right? But then what about the buzz? Should I expect differences between an "LBL high" and a "Starfighter high"?
> 
> I also got one of the LVTK/LBF packs. Does anybody have experience smoking or growing the LVTK by itself?


Oh yeah. There seems to be varying phenotypes but funky og to lemon cake have been the terps. The lvtk I keep around is all gas og funk, no lemon, and she hits hard.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah. There seems to be varying phenotypes but funky og to lemon cake have been the terps. The lvtk I keep around is all gas og funk, no lemon, and she hits hard. View attachment 4501871


Thanks for the response! Those nugs definitely look like they could fuck you up in a hurry. I wonder if Bad Dawg used a pheno like that one.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 11, 2020)

Im always interested in the phenos the breeder keeps / intends for the project vs what the consumers find and keep as their winners


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 11, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Im always interested in the phenos the breeder keeps / intends for the project vs what the consumers find and keep as their winners


Yeah, this seems like a case where tnse's pheno might be the best of the bunch by itself but Bad Dawg might choose a "lemon cake" pheno for this cross if he wanted to maintain that flavor across all the offspring. I love the breeding strategy stuff myself.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Yeah, this seems like a case where tnse's pheno might be the best of the bunch by itself but Bad Dawg might choose a "lemon cake" pheno for this cross if he wanted to maintain that flavor across all the offspring. I love the breeding strategy stuff myself.


Same. Im curious about more experienced breeders strategy because I normally just do open pollination's for preservations. Or when I breed two strains, I just will pop 2 packs then throw em all in 1 tent and come back in a few months and harvest seeds and see what I got. I figure doing specific line-breeding is more beneficial and also yields results quicker and more noticeable; I just don't have too much experience with it and don't have the time to do projects like that. For example, the next open pollination I have on the books is @Useful Seeds Black Cherry Soda x Ancient OG F3 to preserve that line, then depending on what I find in the males; I wanna keep some pollen and hit the Chem D x Banana OG I have going. I figure with the Fuel from the Chem mixed with the sweet OG and BCS, it should come out sweet with a back of fuel so I'm imagining it smelling like Dr. Pepper mixed with Jack Daniels. If that is the case, id call it "Grandma's Sunday Drink" or GSD for short.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for the response! Those nugs definitely look like they could fuck you up in a hurry. I wonder if Bad Dawg used a pheno like that one.


I've heard Bad dawgs lvtk is actually Rusty at cannaventure's breeders cut which is the lemon cake pheno, I believe. It's a bad ass cut too!


----------



## GreenTools (Mar 11, 2020)

I did run some starfighter f2 x lbl freebies a year or so ago.....had bad structure but good bud, tested at 27% TC


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

4 week old Funky Dragons finally shaking off the early funk and growing nice now! Hell of a gene pool here.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Chopped and dried 6 Atonic x Apollo 13 are all potent Sativa high THC plants with at least 3 effective on chronic aches and pains.


Do you think the CBD calmness effect carry over to sativa leaners as well? I think I have a pack of these, mine says Atomic on it, but I think it's a typo.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

All seem just somewhat different than most typical today weed. Pain recedes best with 2/6 seemingly. Not couchlock at all and very relaxing to the mind, euphoric I guess, good high.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 14, 2020)

Tiflis said:


> Do you think the CBD calmness effect carry over to sativa leaners as well? I think I have a pack of these, mine says Atomic on it, but I think it's a typo.


I'd guess yes only because I have had a pheno of critical jack herer by delicious seeds that had the best high ever. It was such a calming yet uplifting euphoric high, one of the best I've had to date. I'm guessing it had a nice blend of cbd because of the calming effects but I could be way off. 

Didnt clone regrettably and never had it tested. Plus it tasted like fruity candy. Really pissed I didnt take a cut but it was a freebie i had little hope for...

Sorry I know different strain but similar effects.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd guess yes only because I have had a pheno of critical jack herer by delicious seeds that had the best high ever. It was such a calming yet uplifting euphoric high, one of the best I've had to date. I'm guessing it had a nice blend of cbd because of the calming effects but I could be way off.
> 
> Didnt clone regrettably and never had it tested. Plus it tasted like fruity candy. Really pissed I didnt take a cut but it was a freebie i had little hope for...


Yeah... don't sleep on Delicious Seeds, I've grown a few of their freebies and I think they're a cut above the average foreign freebie-giving companies. They're good with flavor and taste. If you've ended up with a couple of those in your archive, at least give them some consideration for popping.

note: *Buy* your seeds from the amazing breeders at GLG though!  I'm WAY off topic. Sorry. They might offer some great flavors for pollen chucking with state-of-the-art genes from GLG... there's a tiny little tie-in anyway.


----------



## goMM (Mar 18, 2020)

Lvtk x LBF week 2 since flip


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 19, 2020)

I got these awhile back as part of a promo & they look pretty good gonna probably pop the stardawg-x- Apollo 13 first


----------



## Gullett79 (Mar 20, 2020)

Just got my GLG delivery and got the testers from BD. Pretty stoked to see how they turn out. GSC forum cut x A13 F4. Honestly, I've had neither, so I have no clue what I should expect. Gonna have some Skunky D from Schwaggy going, too. May try to pollinate a branch of each one if I get a male from the other just to see what comes out.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 27, 2020)

Doing a solo cup contest on another board; figured Id run some BD freebies I had layign around and didnt plan on using em for pheno or genetic hunts. Lets see how they turn out! Im doing 5 in a sphagnum perlite combo and 1 in a super soil to see if theres any difference. Threw these bad boys in a towel ~2 days ago, and all of em have popped as you can see. Ill post some more pics when the exciting stuff happens! 

- BD


----------



## woodeye (Mar 27, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Very grateful for the Bad Dawg GLG freebies, so wanted to post a few images. Planted two seeds of LVTK x LBF and Stardawg J x Apollo 13 f4 and got one female for each. I have limited space, so they stayed in solo cups until showing sex (~5 weeks), were repotted, then flipped to 12/12 a week later. These pics are at 32 days after the flip. They are some _very_ _frosty_ girls.
> 
> Have to say, I am blown away by the quality of these freebies, so far. Thank you! Will try to post updates and maybe a smoke report somewhere down the road.


Update to earlier post. Now 7 weeks after 12/12.

LVTK x LBF

  

Stardawg J x Apollo 13 f4


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 27, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Update to earlier post. Now 7 weeks after 12/12.
> 
> LVTK x LBF
> 
> ...


Nice! I have both of these and they're both ones I hope to try. They look great... I like that SD/13 structure. Thanks for posting!


----------



## woodeye (Mar 28, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Nice! I have both of these and they're both ones I hope to try. They look great... I like that SD/13 structure. Thanks for posting!


Thanks NP! Both are very frosty and looking forward to trying. Full disclosure: the LVTK x LBF was (accidentally) topped while doing some LST during veg. So, no idea what the main cola would have been like for her. OTOH, that may not have been a bad thing because she stretched a *lot* and probably would have outgrown my small space. I did save and root the severed top, though, and might try it outdoors this summer.


----------



## goMM (Mar 28, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Thanks NP! Both are very frosty and looking forward to trying. Full disclosure: the LVTK x LBF was (accidentally) topped while doing some LST during veg. So, no idea what the main cola would have been like for her. OTOH, that may not have been a bad thing because she stretched a *lot* and probably would have outgrown my small space. I did save and root the severed top, though, and might try it outdoors this summer.


I got one going straight up entering week 3 of flip I’ll post this evening for reference


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2020)

Got one girl from 4 Funky Dragon growing fast seemin* to look a little Sativa leaning.


----------



## goMM (Mar 29, 2020)

goMM said:


> I got one going straight up entering week 3 of flip I’ll post this evening for reference


----------



## goMM (Mar 29, 2020)

LVTK x LBF


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 31, 2020)

looks like all 6 of em are showing through soil, even the cover crop is growing great! 

- BD


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 1, 2020)

Atonic x 3 headed dragon does anyone know the % of cbd thc etc ?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 1, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Atonic x 3 headed dragon does anyone know the % of cbd thc etc ?


It's probably going to be quite different, plant to plant. Most every time I've seen a breeder cross a CBD strain with a reg strain, they report a range of CBD/THC ratios. Those hybrids never seem to throw consistent cannabinoid profiles, but you do get a lot of variety to choose the plant and its cannabinoid balance that make you feel the best.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks for that wanting a high cbd plant to make some tinctures I’ll grow them out hard because not legal in my country ahwel as useful says you won’t know em unless you sow em


----------



## goMM (Apr 2, 2020)

LVTK x LBF


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 3, 2020)

Those are some sharp looking blades on those leafs


----------



## goMM (Apr 3, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Those are some sharp looking blades on those leafs


Appreciate that


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 3, 2020)

goMM said:


> LVTK x LBF
> View attachment 4521688


Very cool leaf pattern. It could be the lighting but she looks hungry and in need of some Mg


----------



## goMM (Apr 3, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Very cool leaf pattern. It could be the lighting but she looks hungry and in need of some Mg


I thought she looked a little famished...hit her with some epson and light feed this evening


----------



## goMM (Apr 3, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Very cool leaf pattern. It could be the lighting but she looks hungry and in need of some Mg


And thank you


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 6, 2020)

All of the Atonic (CBD) x Apollo 13 F4 are coming along nicely!


----------



## woodeye (Apr 6, 2020)

Update to earlier posts. Now just about 9 weeks after 12/12. Soon chop....

LVTK x LBF


----------



## goMM (Apr 6, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Update to earlier posts. Now just about 9 weeks after 12/12. Soon chop....
> 
> LVTK x LBF
> View attachment 4525464View attachment 4525465View attachment 4525466View attachment 4525467


Damn bro you won


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 6, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Update to earlier posts. Now just about 9 weeks after 12/12. Soon chop....
> 
> LVTK x LBF
> View attachment 4525464View attachment 4525465View attachment 4525466View attachment 4525467


Looks great! What kind of smells are you getting? Is it greasy or are the trichs more sandy?


----------



## woodeye (Apr 11, 2020)

goMM said:


> Damn bro you won


Thanks! Assuming your feeding works, give your girl some time and she should end up the same. My LVTK x LBF had the sharp leaves and showed early frosty goodness, just like your plant has now.


----------



## woodeye (Apr 11, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Looks great! What kind of smells are you getting? Is it greasy or are the trichs more sandy?


My smeller isn't the best, but here goes: I pick up a sweetness, kind of like blueberry, right away. There's also a lemon component - not overly strong and more detergent-like, versus a stronger diesel/fuel smell. It will be interesting to see how these two profiles develop after curing and a few weeks in jars. I plan to sample some of the sugar leaves in the next day or so.

Not sure I know between greasy and sandy trichs. They were certainly thick and so sticky, that I had to frequently clean the scissors and my fingers so I could finish cleaning up the buds.


----------



## goMM (Apr 11, 2020)

woodeye said:


> Thanks! Assuming your feeding works, give your girl some time and she should end up the same. My LVTK x LBF had the sharp leaves and showed early frosty goodness, just like your plant has now.


Definitely getting that same blueberry smell...more greasy than sandy....probably got 2 and 1/2 weeks left on mine will update.....enjoy bro


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 13, 2020)

Today is the 50th anniversary of the Apollo 13 accident... as in "Houston, we've had a problem here"

Pop your Bad Dawg Apollo-13 crosses today in honor? Maybe I'll start a couple of Stardawg x A13. Seems like the wise thing to do. Or maybe starting your grow off thinking about a disaster is a terrible idea. I don't know... you make the call.


----------



## YardG (Apr 13, 2020)

As it happens I started a few Stardawg x A13 a week or two back. Totally planned, of course. 

?


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 13, 2020)

Currently, I have his Atonic x Apollo 13 going. They seem to have a lot of vigor and are doing really well!


----------



## Tiflis (Apr 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Currently, I have his Atonic x Apollo 13 going. They seem to have a lot of vigor and are doing really well!


I've got 2 of those as well. Just 2 days old . Hope I end up with at least one girl


----------



## hillbill (Apr 14, 2020)

All 6 of my Atonic Apollo will get you high, two seem excellent for chronic pain. Up and motivated high from all. A couple pretty rusty like C99. Very vigorous and easy. 6/6 girls.


----------



## goMM (Apr 27, 2020)

Lvtk x LBF


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2020)

Enjoy! We did!


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2020)

Been fighting apparent K deficiency all along with my Funky Dragon girl but growth is fine and longish Sativa lookin buds are building at 43 days. Stem and branches are very strong. Citrus like bitter smell. Better than average size. Only plant showing any deficiency out of 10 several strains.


----------



## BDGrows (May 13, 2020)

All the ladies went into a flower tent a day or two ago; so finally its time to start the journal!


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2020)

Chopped Funky Dragon at 60 days, clear Sativa leanings. Fought a yellowing issue since veg with her, thought zinc or iron or K. Never fixed it but it’s a big plant with dense but slender buds, 20% amber.


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (May 26, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone had any info on Bad Dog Tester and Motor City Fighter? Got them as freebies from Great Lakes Genetics and am wondering what I’m growing. Was maybe wanting to put on outside but need to know it’s mold resistant cause I’m in the PNW.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 26, 2020)

Bigdaddy76 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any info on Bad Dog Tester and Motor City Fighter? Got them as freebies from Great Lakes Genetics and am wondering what I’m growing. Was maybe wanting to put on outside but need to know it’s mold resistant cause I’m in the PNW.







__





Bad Dog Genetics


Been fighting apparent K deficiency all along with my Funky Dragon girl but growth is fine and longish Sativa lookin buds are building at 43 days. Stem and branches are very strong. Citrus like bitter smell. Better than average size. Only plant showing any deficiency out of 10 several strains.



www.rollitup.org





they have a thread for all freebies/testers GLG gives out


----------



## YardG (May 27, 2020)

Bigdaddy76 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any info on Bad Dog Tester and Motor City Fighter? Got them as freebies from Great Lakes Genetics and am wondering what I’m growing. Was maybe wanting to put on outside but need to know it’s mold resistant cause I’m in the PNW.


Does the one labelled Bad Dawg Tester say anything else on it?


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2020)

Labels on freebies here on the hill ha e said either “Bad Dawg Tester”, “Tester” or Bad Dawg Tested”.


----------



## YardG (May 27, 2020)

Can't say I've had that many packs, but IME they usually say something else as well that identifies what's in the bag, e.g. the Motorcity Fighter packs I received (thanks DBJ!) said Motorcity Fighter, and also said "Bad Dawg Tested"

Have yet to receive a freebie pack only labelled Bad Dawg Tester.


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (May 27, 2020)

YardG said:


> Can't say I've had that many packs, but IME they usually say something else as well that identifies what's in the bag, e.g. the Motorcity Fighter packs I received (thanks DBJ!) said Motorcity Fighter, and also said "Bad Dawg Tested"
> 
> Have yet to receive a freebie pack only labelled Bad Dawg Tester.


I’m a stoner and missed the strains It was bred from, but this strain has no name besides Bad Dog Tester. I’m really disappointed it’s a CBD strain, to the point of not wanting to waste nutes and the rest of the time growing it.


----------



## YardG (May 27, 2020)

Yeah, I've been sitting on Cannatonic-hybrid testers as well. The thing is, they aren't straight CBD (i.e. little to no THC), they're hybrids with THC strains, my understanding is you'd find a variety of phenos, with some having more CBD than others (and they will get you high). I reckon someday I may try sprouting some to see what's in there.


----------



## BDGrows (May 27, 2020)

Bigdaddy76 said:


> I’m a stoner and missed the strains It was bredView attachment 4577960 from, but this strain has no name besides Bad Dog Tester. I’m really disappointed it’s a CBD strain, to the point of not wanting to waste nutes and the rest of the time growing it.


The Atonic x LBF does have SOME CBD phenos in it, but not ALL are CBD phenos... you'll still find some high THC ones in there. I threw down 6 of em just to see what was in the pack and the 4 I've kept smell great. Not really loud, but have a nice acrid smell (afghani style) with a super nice lemon chaser on the back end. Nothing mind-boggling (imho), but nothing to sneer at either.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 27, 2020)

I've tried 2 medical dragons from bad dawg and 2 or 3 cbd crosses from ninefold collective. All of them were good smoke with a good high that stood up to everything else I grew at the time. No complaints from anyone that I shared with either.


----------



## BDGrows (May 27, 2020)

Realistically, a CBD high is going to be similar to that of the full-body stone an indica gives w/o having the neurological effects THC gives, at least in my observations from others who strictly smoke CBD.


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (May 27, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> The Atonic x LBF does have SOME CBD phenos in it, but not ALL are CBD phenos... you'll still find some high THC ones in there. I threw down 6 of em just to see what was in the pack and the 4 I've kept smell great. Not really loud, but have a nice acrid smell (afghani style) with a super nice lemon chaser on the back end. Nothing mind-boggling (imho), but nothing to sneer at either.


Once grown out, how do I tell which pheno’s I have? Any physical traits that differ?


----------



## BDGrows (May 27, 2020)

Bigdaddy76 said:


> Once grown out, how do I tell which pheno’s I have? Any physical traits that differ?


Meaning high THC or CBD? You have to either send it to a facility to be tested, or the simple and most common way is to smoke it and see how it affects you. a CBD high is vastly different than a THC one


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (May 27, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Meaning high THC or CBD? You have to either send it to a facility to be tested, or the simple and most common way is to smoke it and see how it affects you. a CBD high is vastly different than a THC one


Either CBD or THC. Thought you could tell by physical differences, being experienced with both parents and their characteristics.


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (May 27, 2020)

Here are 2 Motor City Fighters and one Bad Dog Tester (wasn’t given a name). They’ll be getting topped tomorrow right before feeding.


----------



## hillbill (May 28, 2020)

Are there visible characteristics to high CBD plants in the Atonic Apollo etc?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Are there visible characteristics to high CBD plants in the Atonic Apollo etc?


That's an excellent question. That would be very useful.

Hey, I just received a Tennessee Kush x LBF this morning. I did a search and you're the guy who's tried it. What were your final thoughts about that one?


----------



## BDGrows (May 28, 2020)

The Atonic x A13 structure is coming along pretty nicely. She is a standard Christmas tree structure so when you top her then spread her apart all of the node sites turn up towards the light and you get a little line of buds. Almost all of the female phenos I have smell the same with some being more citrus or acrid but the general profile is identical. My number 2 pheno is a little smaller but is more acrid so Im going to be keeping my eye on her.


----------



## Bigdaddy76 (May 31, 2020)

Unfortunately I had a pest problem from allowing clones, from a commercial clone place, in my veg room. So I had to kill 2/3’s of my harem and put the others outside in green house to be treated. They hadn’t shown signs of pests but will use Spinosad. Was only able to save one motor city fighter, of the three Bad Dog freebies. I leaned my lesson in preventative maintenance and quarantining and pest treating, any new clones I let in my veg room.


----------



## YardG (May 31, 2020)

Grew satisfied earlier that one of my best looking Stardawg x Apollo 13 plants was male and chopped it... sad because it was super stinky, and kinda huge (have a second one that looks similar but less smelly - also appears to be male).


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 1, 2020)

Some little solo runs of the Atonic x A14 about 2 weeks into flower. I topped her before she went in so I could clone any potential winners. There are 2 distinct odor phenos I've noticed so far. One is very citrusy with a little bit of dank, the other is pure dank with a little citrus. My pallet prefers the dank but im curious to see how all of these are going to end up. The smaller of the 3 is pretty mute for odor; also the appears to be the least producing so probably not the keeper out of these three if I chose to keep one.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 1, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4582585
> Some little solo runs of the Atonic x A14 about 2 weeks into flower. I topped her before she went in so I could clone any potential winners. There are 2 distinct odor phenos I've noticed so far. One is very citrusy with a little bit of dank, the other is pure dank with a little citrus. My pallet prefers the dank but im curious to see how all of these are going to end up. The smaller of the 3 is pretty mute for odor; also the appears to be the least producing so probably not the keeper out of these three if I chose to keep one.


The big citrusy one is real nice that's one that I have.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 1, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> The big citrusy one is real nice that's one that I have.


Whats the high like?


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 1, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Whats the high like?


Nice mellow relaxing high. The cbd rounds it out nice no anxiety or raciness for less tolerant smokers. I'm sure the percentages are different for every pheno though I want to get mine tested.


----------



## goMM (Jun 1, 2020)

LVTK x LBF second run of this cut in a more suitable pot

Oweeeee u good looking


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2020)

Got to run my remaining LVTK x LBF, wild cross!


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 2, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Nice mellow relaxing high. The cbd rounds it out nice no anxiety or raciness for less tolerant smokers. I'm sure the percentages are different for every pheno though I want to get mine tested.


Nice, sounds good to me! I wonder if the "dank" pheno is more indica based and higher CBD as I figure the odor leans towards the NL's used in Mr. Nices cross...


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 2, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Nice, sounds good to me! I wonder if the "dank" pheno is more indica based and higher CBD as I figure the odor leans towards the NL's used in Mr. Nices cross...


Could be..mine is mostly apollo and what I assume is c99 tropical pineapple type smell. I only had the one female so didn't have other phenos to compare. I do have another pack I want to pop soon.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 2, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Could be..mine is mostly apollo and what I assume is c99 tropical pineapple type smell. I only had the one female so didn't have other phenos to compare. I do have another pack I want to pop soon.


I think I still have like 30 beans left of the Atonic x A14? So if I find something I really like I am going to start a hunt... I never understood why people dont like this pack simply because it has CBD. I find with my endocannabinoid system that if I mix up the different types of agonist I get a more well rounded high as well as a better and more lasting. Truthfully id be curious if I did manage to pull a high CBD pheno what the high would be like if I ground some of her up with my 30+% strain I have and see what thats like... I figure there is diminishing returns but with a new compound in there, perhaps it could elevate the high?


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 2, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I think I still have like 30 beans left of the Atonic x A14? So if I find something I really like I am going to start a hunt... I never understood why people dont like this pack simply because it has CBD. I find with my endocannabinoid system that if I mix up the different types of agonist I get a more well rounded high as well as a better and more lasting. Truthfully id be curious if I did manage to pull a high CBD pheno what the high would be like if I ground some of her up with my 30+% strain I have and see what thats like... I figure there is diminishing returns but with a new compound in there, perhaps it could elevate the high?


Me and my friend do it all the time we mix all cbd with all thc and it's a real nice buzz like eating strong edibles. You should try it.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 2, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Me and my friend do it all the time we mix all cbd with all thc and it's a real nice buzz like eating strong edibles. You should try it.


Oh man that sounds awesome!


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 8, 2020)

Sorry for the shit quality pic! 
The BDF (Bad Dawg Freebies) Atonic x A14 coming along nicely! I have 2 phenos, 1 is more of a citrus in the front with muted “dank” in the back (I have 2 of these), and the other is the exact opposite. Straight up dank on the tip of the nose and back of the throat with citrus barely on the tip of the tongue. Really looking forward to these ladies!


----------



## Snowback (Jun 13, 2020)

Subbed. Has anyone run the BK30 x LBL? Nice? 
My buddy has some in the fridge which he offered to give to me.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 17, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> I just want to clarify the Star Dawg info. The Star Dawg J or (JJ) cut came from Top Dawgs Original drop. He gifted the Pack to Mota and I popped them and J was the keeper. The Star Dawg B (purple cut) was from the second making of the Star Dawg made Buy Top Dawg. Both plants are simular but have just enough difference in taste I can no decide which to keep. So I have kept them both for about 6 years.
> I also have a Tres Star Dawg that I just added to make some freebies with. Testers of it times Cake Fighter are going out with Stray Fox orders right now.


Hi @Bad Dawg I have a couple Stardawg Apollo seeds started and I'm curious about that J cut. What IS the flavor like on that one? I get the impression Stardawg can have a fruitier side (guava?) but I imagine there are some dank, foul cuts too. What do you like about that particular one? It's not the one I have, but I'm sure people would like to hear about the purple cut too. If you have any comments or up-to-date reports about that Stardawg Apollo cross, I'm all ears (eyes?) too.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 18, 2020)

tres dawg x cake fighter sounds enticing.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 18, 2020)

Snowback said:


> tres dawg x cake fighter sounds enticing.


For the record, that bad dawg post is old. I pulled it up searching for Stardawg info.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 18, 2020)

I've been ordering from GLG for a while now, but I would always give the BadDog freebies away to new growers. However, this time I am working on a new seedling soil mix so I am keeping them for myself. I am now making my own worm castings in bulk, so I am experimenting with ProMix and 40% castings. I've been trying the bag soil but I always run into problems of some kind like Light Warrior really doesn't give enough food to get the seedlings past the seedling phase and I would have to transplant a spindly plant that didn't exactly root. I tried HappyFrog but had horrible germination rates, so I had the soil tested and it was 4x too high in sodium and that is detrimental to seedlings. My wife told me that in horticulture school, they teach you to layer seedling mix on top and regular potting soil on bottom, but I decided to try my worm castings instead. Sorry for rattling on, but I'm on the search for a perfect seedling mix and BadDog seeds are going to be my test subjects! Thanks for the 4x free packs on my last order! Anyways, here is a peek at my new fertilizer lol...


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 18, 2020)

Snowback said:


> tres dawg x cake fighter sounds enticing.


I’ve really enjoyed my pack. I been meaning to post but been busy.
I had 4 females out of the 6 pack. The first one had the most cake terps out of my 4 but not dominating the mix.
1 of them didn’t branch at all and would be great for a sog grower, however my clone of that one seemed like an auto and just wanted to flower in veg so was tossed.
The last 2 had a similar smell and taste. It’s an earthy dank flavor that brought back an unexpected nostalgic smoke.
One of my first order of seeds close to a decade ago from Nirvana included an amazing sweet lip smacking Wonder Woman. I kept it for a while but didn’t realize then what I had and not all seeds will give me the same thing. I later tried to get it again from a couple packs but no luck.
This really is as close to that as I could hope for. It is a great mix and I’ll try to throw up pics on the next run. Dense light green buds with a nice coat to the throat making you want another puff just for the aftertaste.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 18, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I've been ordering from GLG for a while now, but I would always give the BadDog freebies away to new growers. However, this time I am working on a new seedling soil mix so I am keeping them for myself. I am now making my own worm castings in bulk, so I am experimenting with ProMix and 40% castings. I've been trying the bag soil but I always run into problems of some kind like Light Warrior really doesn't give enough food to get the seedlings past the seedling phase and I would have to transplant a spindly plant that didn't exactly root. I tried HappyFrog but had horrible germination rates, so I had the soil tested and it was 4x too high in sodium and that is detrimental to seedlings. My wife told me that in horticulture school, they teach you to layer seedling mix on top and regular potting soil on bottom, but I decided to try my worm castings instead. Sorry for rattling on, but I'm on the search for a perfect seedling mix and BadDog seeds are going to be my test subjects! Thanks for the 4x free packs on my last order! Anyways, here is a peek at my new fertilizer lol...
> View attachment 4598851


I just tried Coast of Maine's Stonington Blend for the first time and I'm super impressed. I've only watered with distilled water (with a tiny dash of calmag) and my plants are LOVING it... perfect color and leaves lifting up in joy. I tried starting some out with the much "cooler" Bar Harbor Blend because I thought seedlings would be happier in it, but the Stonington is night and day better. My plants came alive when I repotted in the Stonington. I skipped the light blend with a second round of seeds and went straight to the Stonington and they were clearly happier and not burned at all. I've struggled to find a combo of soil and water that work well and I think this is the one. My well water appears to be awful for plants no matter what I do to correct it... too much copper and probably sodium too. I'm gonna buy an RO water unit and I think I'll be good to go at last. Happy Frog never worked for me either. Ocean Forest was better, but this C.o.M. Stonington blend is the shit. Not sure if it reaches your area but it's definitely worth considering if your problems continue.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 18, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I just tried Coast of Maine's Stonington Blend for the first time and I'm super impressed. I've only watered with distilled water (with a tiny dash of calmag) and my plants are LOVING it... perfect color and leaves lifting up in joy. I tried starting some out with the much "cooler" Bar Harbor Blend because I thought seedlings would be happier in it, but the Stonington is night and day better. My plants came alive when I repotted in the Stonington. I skipped the light blend with a second round of seeds and went straight to the Stonington and they were clearly happier and not burned at all. I've struggled to find a combo of soil and water that work well and I think this is the one. My well water appears to be awful for plants no matter what I do to correct it... too much copper and probably sodium too. I'm gonna buy an RO water unit and I think I'll be good to go at last. Happy Frog never worked for me either. Ocean Forest was better, but this C.o.M. Stonington blend is the shit. Not sure if it reaches your area but it's definitely worth considering if your problems continue.


 I've never seen that brand before... I hear you on the well water and I had mine tested and it was like 250-300ppm which is considered hard water and the salt content was pretty high. I collect rain water for the indoor plants now and I bought a R/O system but I mostly use it for drinking water(better than bottled). Anyways, I'm committed to this mini worm farm that I have going and I just built new worm bins and have the hook-up on expired produce that's free. I just finished my first batch of castings and it was from that trailer that I showed you, that pic is like 12 weeks old now. It was a mountain of bananas and lettuce. I have a great feeling about how the quality of my castings are going to be,! Plus, I get to use as much as I want and have some left for the wife's houseplants/garden beds.
Really though, I was surprised to see some of the fire that people are getting from these free seed packs! I was running these purely to test my soil for germination rates and growth, but I might actually clone off of them and flower them out now.

Some pics of my little worm farm, they hold 540 gallons each:


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't know if Coast of Maine makes it much beyond New England but for those up in this corner of the country....


----------



## hillbill (Jun 20, 2020)

Got a Funky Dragon Down 5/18 at 60 days. Smells go from bakery to very ripe fruit or berries, to stale piss. Narrow cigar buds fairly firm but Sativa shows in a big way, numbing face rush smoked or vaped in a Vapor Genie. Hard hitter, very smooth even smoked, average size at least. Only girl I had. Also has notable drying on mouth and eyes. Not for neophytes.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm on day 2 1/2 of germination and I have 9 of 12 that broke surface, so I think that my soil mix is working just fine! I think that I will have near perfect germination rates by tomorrow. Like I promised, I will take these freebies to completion. I think that I had 2 different packs here and they were both Long Bottom Fighter crosses, just FYI. I'll do a better job of listing strain names when I do updates later.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jun 27, 2020)

I wish he gave a better description of the lineage of each strain.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2020)

Harvested one Funky Dragon a month ago at 60 days, showed some sort of deficiencies throughout that this grower never fully fixed. Anyway first tester or freebie from GLG that was not very powerful. Mods or a little better with sSwisher Sweet lookin buds. Could be those unfixed troubles.

Got some more Bad Dawg testers/freebies to run, just have to find a slot. Most freebies here are way good!


----------



## YardG (Jun 27, 2020)

What is the Funky Dragon? Something x 3HD I presume?


----------



## bythekasiz (Jun 27, 2020)

YardG said:


> What is the Funky Dragon? Something x 3HD I presume?


Yes, Granola Funk


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 27, 2020)

The Atonic x A13 coming along nicely!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2020)

I do not doubt that there may be real intense Funky Dragon out there. I only report what happens and I noted persistent deficiencies during grow. That gene pool must have fire. Only had the one female so highly subjective.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 28, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> View attachment 4607932
> The Atonic x A13 coming along nicely!


You should look under those leaves cause it looks like you may have mites


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jun 28, 2020)

Dang I didn't even know this thread existed lol. Have 2 LVTK x LBF 34 days since flip. One has pretty big internode spacing. Both smell incredibly sweet. Like so sweet it's truly unreal. Some sort of candy I cant put my finger on


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2020)

LVTK x LBF ran about 9 weeks and put on weight in last 10 days, good active high and powerful. Still have seeds and will run in fall again. As good as most famous strains around. Enjoy!


----------



## YardG (Jun 28, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Yes, Granola Funk


That should've been blatantly obvious (it did occur to me, but I wasn't sure).


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 28, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> You should look under those leaves cause it looks like you may have mites


No mites, just fungus gnats that im too lazy to take care of cause its a solo cup run. 

Heres a pulled back shot of another one


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2020)

G
N
A
T
R
O
L


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 29, 2020)

Heres a zoomed-in shot of the trics of that Atonic x A13. She still has time to go and im in no rush with the solo cups.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2020)

Flowered 6 Atonic Apollo, several have almost all headless trichs, lots of sticky and white covered buds but few heads. Anyone have similar? Buds that have those type stalks vaporize very quickly. I k ow the Atonic is high CBD.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Flowered 6 Atonic Apollo, several have almost all headless trichs, lots of sticky and white covered buds but few heads. Anyone have similar? Buds that have those type stalks vaporize very quickly. I k ow the Atonic is high CBD.


The pic looks like almost all the stocks have heads on the trics for the Atonic x A13; but the closer she gets to being done ill post more.


----------



## mathed (Jul 4, 2020)

Bad Dawg said:


> I am not familiar with Lucky Dawg. We will be looking to add on new breeders in the coming year.
> 
> 
> I just releasted them as testers at the Clio Hightimes Cup/Zlab party. Then I handed out the rest I had packed up as freebies at GLG. Lots more in the furture @mr. childs .
> ...


 Bad Dawg: LVTK x LBF @ 8 weeks


----------



## Chip Green (Jul 4, 2020)

Ooooh, that's beauty.
I gotta packa dem.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 6, 2020)

The Atonic x A13 are coming along Great! There are 2 distinct phenos ive noticed; one of them being more of a BLD and the other being super similar to the Apollos ive grown in the past with the "fox tailing" buds and whatnot. Heres a Tric shot of one of them (I was pretty stoned and forgot which one) but shes coming along and finishing up fast! I honestly considered these "throw-away" beans as I have no real interest in CBD or Sativas, but truthfully guys, I slept of these. Im expecting roughly a 1/3 of a zip, per SOLO cup, and ive been incredibly lazy with watering and taking care of these plants. 


As you can see, even with inconsistent watering and being in a solo cup with a 50:50 of SPMerilite, there is a great dispersity of long stocked trics that just are layed up in there DENSE! So before ya knock these plants, give em a shot, even if its in a solo cup; im sure you'll be surprised! 

- BD


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## ShuShuSeeds (Jul 10, 2020)

LVTK x LBF aka Lost Triangle Fighter 
Love this girl


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 10, 2020)

Well all 3 of the Atonic x A13 are ready to go! Currently they're in darkness while being flushed but as soon as they're ready to get the final chop, ill post pics on the 2 different phenos with their odors and whatnot.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

Flowered 6 and all are a little different, 1 or 2 very little THC it seems. A couple hard hard hitters though also, enjoy! The ones that seem low THC are very relaxing and make for a feeling of well being.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jul 12, 2020)

ShuShuSeeds said:


> LVTK x LBF aka Lost Triangle Fighter
> Love this girlView attachment 4620665View attachment 4620666View attachment 4620668


Thanks for sharing. We have had a lot of great feed back on these gals. And they are still going out as freebies with @Useful Seeds .
A five pack with every pack you pay for.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jul 12, 2020)

mathed said:


> Bad Dawg: LVTK x LBF @ 8 weeks
> View attachment 4614243
> 
> View attachment 4614249
> ...


LOVING IT. Thanks for sharing. 
Harvesting new seeds with Sunshine 4 male (bodhi). The mom is supper stinky.And found a great dad.

And Yes we made LVTK x Sunshine 4 along with a lot of other Bad Dawg Mom's.

Thanksw BD


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Jul 15, 2020)

@Bad Dawg Any info on the apollo 13 in your stable? Thinking of popping a few of your GSCxA13 soon and wondering what to expect.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 15, 2020)

Atonic x A13


----------



## whisperer57 (Jul 19, 2020)

two plants, gsc x apollofirst five is plant 1, lighter green and frosty, really pretty buds on the plant i think. Plant 2 is the dark green i usually see in GSC crosses. i put those both in tomato cages, 
Both are dated 5-25-20, first day of 12/12


----------



## EastBMoreJ (Jul 19, 2020)

How are yall doin? May name is J. Thjs plant was grown under an EH se/Ipower balast n cheapo batwing. The plant was fed Molases twice.Tiger Bloom twice.

Thjs plant was still white shen it came down but started throwing nanner at like 70 some days. Point being I coulda got more weight I believe. Id love to try some new gear. Thank you.

BAD DAWG-GSCx3HD 70's ish days flowered.

I post as Baltimore on OG. Be safe yall. Later.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 19, 2020)

Ahhh it looks like the Apollos have a really dominant pheno type to em looking across the different strains its been crossed with


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 23, 2020)

Pulled a couple of nugs from the Atonic x A13 as some testers; and lemme just say that I slept on this one... 
*Bag Appeal:* is of a modern Sativa; the same look, density, etc. Id give it a 6/10 (nothing to write home about, but nothing to sneer at either) for bag appeal. 
*Taste*: The NL REALLY pushes through with that "mentholy-anti-freeze-ness" on the terps as well as the back end of the hit. There's a touch of spice in it, but that is probably going to fade when she cures more. The most dominant flavor and terp I'm getting is sweet. Like raw sugar sweet. Solid 7.5/10
*Experience*: The buds are super sticky and oily, breaking em apart and loading up the grinder you get little hits of that menthol sweet, but once its ground up, it envelopes the room with that "fresh bud" smell while easily being able to pick out the sweet and NL contributions. Again, a super solid 7.5/10
*The High*: CBD GALORE! It feels like I am stoned with a heavy Indica, it goes all the way down to my shins and just has that warm buzz to it. But I am clear in the head and not lethargic like a heavy Indica does to me. Instead, I feel more of a cerebral high, right between the eyes and temples, which is "satisfying" enough to me to feel like I am high, along with the body effects, but doesn't debilitate me. The high has no paranoia like sativas normally do for me, and its just racey enough to counterbalance the CBD so that I want to get up and do something while I have this great CBD buzz going on. If there was a strain meant for going on hikes or doing yard work, or something strenuous where you want to be high, but still have that control, this strain is it. I only ran 6 of my 18, and in solo cups, but I'm thoroughly impressed with this little bit of a sampler into the pack; especially being that it was a freebie! Honestly, I love this high, there are few strains that can beat it, but the ones that do, really do. So I feel comfortable giving this lady a good 8.5/10 for her high. 
Altogether, when looking at her scores, I think she hits a solid *7.4/10*. 
Now some of you might look at this and go, well shit, only a 74 score, is that honestly that good? Again, this was grown in a solo cup as a solo cup contest, so there leaves a LOT of room for improvement on my end. Plus, anything that breaks a 70 is worth look into for me; ESPECIALLY when it's a freebie. And if anyone is curious to my scoring, an 80+ strain is one of those strains that you keep in the wheelhouse because its straight fire, everyone loves it, and its a super easy plant. A 90+ is one of those legendary plants or strains that are far and few between. They are not common, but when you do find one, you know you've found one... 
All in all, I am definitely going to grow this one again; and next time put in a serious pheno hunt. 

- BD


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 23, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Pulled a couple of nugs from the Atonic x A13 as some testers; and lemme just say that I slept on this one...
> *Bag Appeal:* is of a modern Sativa; the same look, density, etc. Id give it a 6/10 (nothing to write home about, but nothing to sneer at either) for bag appeal.
> *Taste*: The NL REALLY pushes through with that "mentholy-anti-freeze-ness" on the terps as well as the back end of the hit. There's a touch of spice in it, but that is probably going to fade when she cures more. The most dominant flavor and terp I'm getting is sweet. Like raw sugar sweet. Solid 7.5/10
> *Experience*: The buds are super sticky and oily, breaking em apart and loading up the grinder you get little hits of that menthol sweet, but once its ground up, it envelopes the room with that "fresh bud" smell while easily being able to pick out the sweet and NL contributions. Again, a super solid 7.5/10
> ...


Nice review... thank you! I got that freebie twice and wasn't disappointed... I thought it sounded really promising for daytime smoking. There's a few great reports on this one now. You mention NL... is there Northern Lights in the Atonic?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

Each of my Atonic Apollo were different from each other and that fresh edge is there. I get nostalgic waves of 1970 high class Mexican and a faint taste of Sand County ditchweed. And I like it. Very active but no anxiety at all. Agree with poster in a thorough way. All six of mine were girls!


----------



## TheTwistedSpliff (Aug 3, 2020)

MidwestGorilla219 said:


> I have a pack of Ortiga x 3 Head Dragon, does anybody know the genetics used to create Ortiga?


Did you grow it out yet? I am looking for some of these freebies to trade or buy, if anyone is interested


----------



## YardG (Aug 3, 2020)

Gotta be careful with trade/etc talk on here unless you want a talking-to from the mods. Careful in the sense of not doing it on the site.

Them's the rules on RIU.


----------



## YardG (Aug 3, 2020)

On another note, my Stardawg x Apollo 13 plants aren't looking so happy, don't think they agree with my improvised supersoil. Probably should've just switched to salt based nutes a few weeks ago. Wasn't sure what to expect in terms of feeding level, thinking I definitely underfed this time.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Aug 3, 2020)

YardG said:


> On another note, my Stardawg x Apollo 13 plants aren't looking so happy, don't think they agree with my improvised supersoil. Probably should've just switched to salt based nutes a few weeks ago. Wasn't sure what to expect in terms of feeding level, thinking I definitely underfed this time.


What's up with that grow? Any info you care to share about it - other than the possible underfeeding?
I'm holding off on that pack until I build my worm bin and get a little more dialed in with organics, but I can't wait to pop them!
Once I saw that they were going to be given out as freebies, I knew I had to have a pack!
Check out Coastals review on the lab!
I think that was a 10-pack freebie too! I think???


----------



## YardG (Aug 3, 2020)

I popped a few because I thought I might end up moving... and started beans I had enough of that I wouldn't mind giving away if I couldn't finish them. Improvised a supersoil in the early spring, but it was my first time and I chickened out a bit and watered it down with FF mixes. Plants ended up in grow bags when I ran out of other containers, not super large ones either, maybe 5 gallon? Outdoors. And it's been a weirdly hot dry summer here. Thinking back on it I suppose the two plants in question were always kinda lime green, but at this point they could stand a good dose of nitrogen. I've been amending/watering with tea here and there along the way, kelp meal, frass, ewc, probably other things I'm not thinking of, no real change. Given that I know it better I suspect I should've just switched to bottled nutes 2 or 3 weeks ago and accept I was killing off any microbial benefit I'd built up. They've started flowering, I think I'll just accept it will be what it will be. Also, it could still turn out to be awesome despite my hamhanded attempt at organics.


----------



## ShuShuSeeds (Aug 3, 2020)

LVTK X LBF just put it into flower under Spider Farmer SF 2000. I also pollinated Krystalica and Lemon Afghani with a male LVTK X LBF


----------



## IrkinBollikans (Aug 10, 2020)

LVTK x LBF not a good choice for work under the hot southern sun haha. Very strong


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 10, 2020)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> What's up with that grow? Any info you care to share about it - other than the possible underfeeding?
> I'm holding off on that pack until I build my worm bin and get a little more dialed in with organics, but I can't wait to pop them!


Sadly, my outdoor grow has devolved into a mite-plagued bust, but I'll comment that my Stardawg Apollos have clearly been the most hearty and vigorous out of a wild variety of strains. I loved the sound of that cross myself and I'll hopefully get a taste of what it's like. I'm hoping it will finish promptly in my crappy northeast climate. I actually got that freebie three separate times (not disappointed at all) so I have plenty more to dig into if these show promise.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Aug 11, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Sadly, my outdoor grow has devolved into a mite-plagued bust, but I'll comment that my Stardawg Apollos have clearly been the most hearty and vigorous out of a wild variety of strains. I loved the sound of that cross myself and I'll hopefully get a taste of what it's like. I'm hoping it will finish promptly in my crappy northeast climate. I actually got that freebie three separate times (not disappointed at all) so I have plenty more to dig into if these show promise.


That sucks man... sorry to hear about your mite issue...
Just out of curiosity, what do you mean by "a wild variety of strains?"
Are you talking in general, as in THE MOST hearty and vigorous you've ever grown? Or, just out of what you have growing this round?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 12, 2020)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> That sucks man... sorry to hear about your mite issue...
> Just out of curiosity, what do you mean by "a wild variety of strains?"
> Are you talking in general, as in THE MOST hearty and vigorous you've ever grown? Or, just out of what you have growing this round?


Just talking about this run... lots of different crosses with a wide variety of genes in the garden. I'm not saying the Stardawg Apollos had freakish vigor or anything...but they came out of the seed growing faster than the others and plowed through the mites to get larger than the others too. Not too lanky, not too short. Some branching but not excessive... branches are thick and strong. I didn't really expect growth and structure to be a standout feature of this one but they're looking great in that department.

Note: I've had them in very rich soil... they're overfed if anything. Maybe they DO like higher nutes.


----------



## BiGguard33 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey guys. Just started running LVTK x LBF. 1 of them has some LED burn. Anyway. Any tips? How big will she get? I’m planning a 4-5 week veg then flip. I only have 3X3 w/ 4 plants. 2 fem for sure. These 2 LVTKxLBF are a toss up... Anyways, are they sativa type phenos? Like will they stretch or stay short and bushy.. and some info about the strain from those that have grown it. All your pics have my mouth watering but I’m a long way from harvest. Any hints or suggestions appreciated. 
TIA


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2020)

They should be a little bigger than average plants but far more powerful than average.


----------



## ShuShuSeeds (Aug 26, 2020)

LVTK x LBF Day 22


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 26, 2020)

ShuShu ... what do they smell like so far ... any OG coming thru


----------



## ShuShuSeeds (Aug 26, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> ShuShu ... what do they smell like so far ... any OG coming thru


Stem rub gives off a nice OG smell mixed with a bit of fruit. Resin rub has a more fruity smell dominating the OG smell


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 10, 2020)

I've got a bonus freebie of Chrom D x Cake Fighter. Anyone know if *Chrom D *is Bad Dawg spelling for *Chrome D*?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Sep 10, 2020)

Couple Motorcity Fighter nugs


----------



## whisperer57 (Sep 27, 2020)

first freebie I got from GLG, I got one nice female that made it to the flower tent. No date, she will run until done.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2020)

Interesting, will be watching as I have same pack.


----------



## whisperer57 (Sep 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Interesting, will be watching as I have same pack.


awesome looking plant, no issues with the pm i'm dealing with on some of the others i have going. cloned well so i will run it again. has a very pleasant smell, kind of like cleaner, and looks like a nice yielder


----------



## BiGguard33 (Oct 5, 2020)

My LVTK & LBF does not look like all of yours. I’ve had the hardest time through veg... this is her now. I have to others that are killing these 2... Prob gonna flip Sunday. U guys make me jealous.  Any suggestions ?


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 12, 2020)

BiGguard33 said:


> My LVTK & LBF does not look like all of yours. I’ve had the hardest time through veg... this is her now. I have to others that are killing these 2... Prob gonna flip Sunday. U guys make me jealous.  Any suggestions ?


At least you got yours to break soil!! But my forum cut x lbf is almost ready for transplant at 2 weeks I’ll take pictures when I get off work


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> At least you got yours to break soil!! But my forum cut x lbf is almost ready for transplant at 2 weeks I’ll take pictures when I get off work


2 of those up and goin myownself


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 12, 2020)

Her she is at 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 14, 2020)

whisperer57 said:


> first freebie I got from GLG, I got one nice female that made it to the flower tent. No date, she will run until done.View attachment 4696532View attachment 4696532View attachment 4696534View attachment 4696534View attachment 4696535View attachment 4696532View attachment 4696534View attachment 4696535View attachment 4696536View attachment 4696536View attachment 4696532View attachment 4696534View attachment 4696535View attachment 4696536



crappy final pics but it was resistant to the pm and botrytis in my room, nice hard buds, frosty/terpy, smells of diesel and cleaner, AND a better than average yeilder....very nice, I have clones of this running now...and some male pollen....
Final note, I would buy a pack of these seeds....


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trey Dawg ? x Cakefighter . I lost the package. I labelled it Dogfighter, this one is at 50 days, sparkles a bit, very frosty, very nice yielder, no sign of any bud rot or pm, I had some issues in the room. Im really impressed by this one so far, I have another at about 30 days.
final note, i would buy 2 packs of these...


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 17, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> 2 of those up and goin myownself


I have GSC x LBF F2. Was Bad Dawg working with anything other than the Forum?


----------



## Qube (Oct 17, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> I have GSC x LBF F2. Was Bad Dawg working with anything other than the Forum?


Good question as I'm currently flowering the GSC x 3 Headed Dragon and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mathed (Oct 18, 2020)

Just about ready to take down a Gooey-13 and Stardawg J x Apollo-13 in the next two days or so. The Gooey-13 is front left and Stardawg J x Apollo 13 front right. Goeey-13 is at 45 days and the Stardawg J x Apollo-13 is at 51 days. 

Gooey smells like some heavy fuel funk and the Stardawg smells like a sweet honeysuckle or something. Both easy to grow with a very quick turnaround time.



Gooey-13 top:


Gooey-13 lower:


Stardawg J x Apollo-13 top:


Stardawg J x Apollo-13 lower:


Aerial View:


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 26, 2020)

whisperer57 said:


> Trey Dawg ? x Cakefighter . I lost the package. I labelled it Dogfighter, this one is at 50 days, sparkles a bit, very frosty, very nice yielder, no sign of any bud rot or pm, I had some issues in the room. Im really impressed by this one so far, I have another at about 30 days.View attachment 4714823View attachment 4714824View attachment 4714825View attachment 4714826View attachment 4714828
> final note, i would buy 2 packs of these...


They went 60 days, finished with no issues. beautiful plant.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 5, 2020)

First time buyer from GLG. Was happy with the transaction so I ordered again. Second transaction was also awesome. Thank you GLG.

Now the reason I am here. Thank you Bad Dawg for the freebies. Like I said I am new to GLG and your crosses. I usually grow Bodhi when doing regs but I want to give all your stuff a shot as well. I like to pheno hunt so I will do 2 packs at a time and see what I get. These are the three different types of packs I got with my orders. So I have 12 seeds of each type.








I have not searched this whole thread yet so I am wondering if there is any information on these around. Thanks for any help


----------



## BiGguard33 (Nov 11, 2020)

what is the flowering time for the LVTK clone & LBF ?


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 12, 2020)

Seems like no one answers this thread anymore


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 12, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> First time buyer from GLG. Was happy with the transaction so I ordered again. Second transaction was also awesome. Thank you GLG.
> 
> Now the reason I am here. Thank you Bad Dawg for the freebies. Like I said I am new to GLG and your crosses. I usually grow Bodhi when doing regs but I want to give all your stuff a shot as well. I like to pheno hunt so I will do 2 packs at a time and see what I get. These are the three different types of packs I got with my orders. So I have 12 seeds of each type.
> 
> ...


I generally assume most bud is gonna finish anywhere between 9 - 11 weeks unless specifically stated. And then its usually 56-6X days... If I were you, id pop em and wait 8 weeks to see where they're at with a scope and go from there... 

- BD


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I generally assume most bud is gonna finish anywhere between 9 - 11 weeks unless specifically stated. And then its usually 56-6X days... If I were you, id pop em and wait 8 weeks to see where they're at with a scope and go from there...
> 
> - BD


Thanks for the reply. I run perpetual so anything over 60 days I don't bother with.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I run perpetual so anything over 60 days I don't bother with.


Perpetual for 10 years with LST on my hill. Those longer bloomers are a pain but I just push em into a corner if need be. Overcrowded for a few days but everyone survives.


----------



## a v (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi all wondering if anybody can help. I'm running a couple confirmed females from half a pack of BK30 x LBL, freebies from a few years ago. I know the Bubba Kush has minimal stretch but does anyone know what stretch the LBL brings? Plants currently about 18" tall and trying to decide when to flip.

So excited for this strain... I ran the LVTK x LBF a few months ago and it blew the rest of the tent out of the water including some Black Triangle F2s I made, and every Space Monkey female out of a full pack. Will pop up some pics and a report at the end of the run if anybody is interested. Thanks DBJ, love your freebies.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2020)

3 LVTK x LBF have hit the Viva towel sauna for planting tomorrow. Second little run of this, excellent size and strength.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 3 LVTK x LBF have hit the Viva towel sauna for planting tomorrow. Second little run of this, excellent size and strength.


Planted with tails


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a few lvtk x lbf running (just flipped) and they are incredible looking plants. I will be revegging and growing outdoors this summer.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 25, 2020)

3/3 LVTK x LBF are up in red Solos, second run.


----------



## YardG (Dec 1, 2020)

Been enjoying the heck out of some Stardawg J x A13 today.


----------



## mathed (Dec 1, 2020)

BiGguard33 said:


> what is the flowering time for the LVTK clone & LBF ?


Wanna say 10 weeks = 65-70 days?


----------



## Mxrider211 (Dec 8, 2020)

whisperer57 said:


> Trey Dawg ? x Cakefighter . I lost the package. I labelled it Dogfighter, this one is at 50 days, sparkles a bit, very frosty, very nice yielder, no sign of any bud rot or pm, I had some issues in the room. Im really impressed by this one so far, I have another at about 30 days.View attachment 4714823View attachment 4714824View attachment 4714825View attachment 4714826View attachment 4714828
> final note, i would buy 2 packs of these...


Wow great looking plants nice job!! I just got a pack of those can't wait to pop them now


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2020)

From the looks of the Freebie Poll, I need to crack my pack of Stardawg J x Apollo 13 F4.


----------



## feva (Dec 15, 2020)

Excited to see what these do  I buried them Friday, they started emerging on monday.


----------



## Zett66 (Jan 4, 2021)

dropped my GSC x Apollo13. Hoping for some Sativa leaning


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2021)

3/3 “Starpollo” up in red Solos.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 7, 2021)

My lvtkLongbottom fighter frosting up. Sixty days from flip. Love this girl. I still have the Starfighter pheno and can't even imagine. Great cross, hard work paid off.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> My lvtkLongbottom fighter frosting up. Sixty days from flip. Love this girl. I still have the Starfighter pheno and can't even imagine. Great cross, hard work paid off.View attachment 4789560


Looks great, really nice.
Got one at 3 weeks


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey guys, does anyone have any bad dawg genetics laying around? I just popped my last chem d x Apollo seeds and I’m sad to see em go. Done prob 3 of bad dawgs crosses and I’ve loved all 3. Just was hoping someone had some extras I could snag. Shot in the dark haha.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 19, 2021)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Hey guys, does anyone have any bad dawg genetics laying around? I just popped my last chem d x Apollo seeds and I’m sad to see em go. Done prob 3 of bad dawgs crosses and I’ve loved all 3. Just was hoping someone had some extras I could snag. Shot in the dark haha.


I'm sure most people who shop at GLG have some laying around, because they hook you up lol


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Jan 19, 2021)

Ya it was a shot in the dark like I said, but I’m on a budget and outta work since covid bulshit. 
looking forward to these chemdawg x Apollo cuts. I didn’t even realize I had em til the other day!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Feb 12, 2021)

A good bunch of dudes in this thread! I will make sure to pay it forward! Happy trails folks! We’re amongst good company in this community


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 4, 2021)

This pic is a few weeks old. You should see her now!!!
Grown by Mass Medical, Breed buy Bad Dawg.
Several of the Sunshine 4 crosses are now tested.
And I am very happy with the Run Away Bride (Putang MMS cut x Cake Fighter). 
If you have em, pop em.


----------



## possum 1 (Mar 5, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> First time buyer from GLG. Was happy with the transaction so I ordered again. Second transaction was also awesome. Thank you GLG.
> 
> Now the reason I am here. Thank you Bad Dawg for the freebies. Like I said I am new to GLG and your crosses. I usually grow Bodhi when doing regs but I want to give all your stuff a shot as well. I like to pheno hunt so I will do 2 packs at a time and see what I get. These are the three different types of packs I got with my orders. So I have 12 seeds of each type.
> 
> ...





V256.420 said:


> First time buyer from GLG. Was happy with the transaction so I ordered again. Second transaction was also awesome. Thank you GLG.
> 
> Now the reason I am here. Thank you Bad Dawg for the freebies. Like I said I am new to GLG and your crosses. I usually grow Bodhi when doing regs but I want to give all your stuff a shot as well. I like to pheno hunt so I will do 2 packs at a time and see what I get. These are the three different types of packs I got with my orders. So I have 12 seeds of each type.
> 
> ...


 Hey man did you ever start those Hillbilly Fighters you have any information on them???


----------



## possum 1 (Mar 5, 2021)

First time buyer of GLG products anyone have any advice or information on these stains???


----------



## possum 1 (Mar 5, 2021)

possum 1 said:


> First time buyer of GLG products anyone have any advice or information on these stains???


----------



## possum 1 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Mar 5, 2021)

possum 1 said:


> Hey man did you ever start those Hillbilly Fighters you have any information on them???


Sorry I have not had the time to run regs after my Bodhi run. Might be a while before I get to those


----------



## possum 1 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## possum 1 (Mar 5, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Sorry I have not had the time to run regs after my Bodhi run. Might be a while before I get to those


Thanks any way man!!!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 6, 2021)

If you ever wanted to try some auto seeds. now is your chance.

All Twenty20 gear is 10% off and there are some special Bad Dawg freebies.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 6, 2021)

Putang x Sunshine 4. Now harvested . This is a freebie with Mass medical orders!


----------



## possum 1 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Putang x Sunshine 4. Now harvested . This is a freebie with Mass medical orders!
> 
> View attachment 4845568View attachment 4845569View attachment 4845570


Wow that’s really some pretty stuff!How was the yield???


----------



## possum 1 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bad Dawg said:


> Putang x Sunshine 4. Now harvested . This is a freebie with Mass medical orders!
> 
> View attachment 4845568View attachment 4845569View attachment 4845570


Hey by any chance do you have any pictures of the GG4xSunshine4 ???


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## possum 1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Do


Bad Dawg said:


> View attachment 4849270


Do you have any info on your GG4 xSunshine4


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2021)

Got a big ole trestardog x cake fighter coming along.


----------



## YardG (Mar 10, 2021)

possum 1 said:


> Do
> Do you have any info on your GG4 xSunshine4


That must be a fairly new one, given the Sunshine 4 dad?


----------



## possum 1 (Mar 10, 2021)

YardG said:


> That must be a fairly new one, given the Sunshine 4 dad?


Yeah i just got it a week ago. I got that and hillbilly fighter,SFV fighter and valley Ghash x long bottom fighter you have any info on any of these?


----------



## possum 1 (Mar 10, 2021)

YardG said:


> That must be a fairly new one, given the Sunshine 4 dad?


actually the GG4 x sunshine4 say testers on them it’s my first time ordering from GLG


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2021)

Vaping that very good LVTK x LBF in my newer Flowermate 5.0S with 30 seconds to warm to high. Lots of thoughts and euphoric in reasonable doses, a little too much and anxiety creeps in. Buds dry to little tall pyramids of extreme tightness. Lemon and something like woodsy incense. Still have a few seeds from a generous nicety by Bad Dawg.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey gang! So I threw a chemdawg x apollo 13 in the tent, and it sure is flourishing!
Just wanted to give a little update to any of you sitting on some of those seeds. It’s looking to be an amazing strain, as usual, another great cross! Here it is at week 5


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2021)

Vaped some Stardawg J x Apollo 13 f4 just this morning.


----------



## Zett66 (Apr 29, 2021)

GSC (Forum Cut) x Apollo 13


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 30, 2021)

Found what seems to be a good male from a SFV x LBF seed. Nice structure, strong stems with some coloration on the stalk. Stem rub is cleaner, more so like Lysol. Keeping it in the gene pool and crossing it with a HSC OG. Hoping it will give a better structured OG with more lemony cleaner to it.


----------



## KlompenOG (May 1, 2021)

I know nothing about Bad Dawg genetics other than the fact that when my sseed collection was destroyed by heat, a kind soul sent me some spare freebie seed packs he had laying around. I got some interesting results out of them, but I have also had a LOT of problems with herming(literally 100% herm rate on everything I have flowered  ). I think the herming was mostly a pest-related issue because apparently some pests can disrupt the plant's ethylene production. I've eliminated light leaks and many other issues as the cause so its either genetics or pests and I suspect its a combination of both. For example: Black Triangle hermed a little but the stamen contained no pollen, while Killer Orange went from partly female to entirely male. Loud N' Proud went from strong female to mostly male back to mostly female in the end with a few viable seeds.

So clearly something is testing the genetics pretty hard, but now that I have the pests under control we should see for sure with the next plants going in. I know that's long winded but I want to make it clear that I think the herming I got on this Gooey 13 is probably not its fault. So far despite having picked literally hundreds of nanners off of it during bad outbreaks, none of the bud appears to be seeded. So I think she's another one making nanners with little or no pollen. With the number of them there is no way I plucked them all. Despite all of that though, I have kept a clone of this girl and I got it from her before I put her into flower(so it hasn't hermed)

ANYWAY.... here is Gooey 13, the sweet apricot-tasting beast


----------



## Coalcat (May 1, 2021)

What did you have for pests…because I doubt it’s them causing the herms. Like I would give it a .5% chance it’s that. It’s also not the genetics. I pop at least 50 though out my growing season and MAYBE I get 3 that will pop a banana or two, I have only gotten one that went full blown herm in the last 3 years. So unless you are just growing one type of really really herm prone seeds (like you found a bag of seeds in a junkyard and that’s all you have tried growing) its not that. It’s light or heat most likely. Plants need specific stresses to herm…I mean look at what some people do for defoliation…if that doesn’t cause herm.

Its something in your environment, I’d bet the world on it. What are the temps that you get in that closet? What type of timer are you using for those leds? Mechanical? Because the digital ones can leak a bit of current and cause the leds to glow sometimes.


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> What did you have for pests…because I doubt it’s them causing the herms. Like I would give it a .5% chance it’s that. It’s also not the genetics. I pop at least 50 though out my growing season and MAYBE I get 3 that will pop a banana or two, I have only gotten one that went full blown herm in the last 3 years. So unless you are just growing one type of really really herm prone seeds (like you found a bag of seeds in a junkyard and that’s all you have tried growing) its not that. It’s light or heat most likely. Plants need specific stresses to herm…I mean look at what some people do for defoliation…if that doesn’t cause herm.
> 
> Its something in your environment, I’d bet the world on it. What are the temps that you get in that closet? What type of timer are you using for those leds? Mechanical? Because the digital ones can leak a bit of current and cause the leds to glow sometimes.


Environmental cause seem most probable and herms are much more likely indoors. Hermie prone seeds may be successful outdoors and a disaster indoors.


----------



## mawasmada (May 1, 2021)

KlompenOG said:


> I know nothing about Bad Dawg genetics other than the fact that when my sseed collection was destroyed by heat, a kind soul sent me some spare freebie seed packs he had laying around. I got some interesting results out of them, but I have also had a LOT of problems with herming(literally 100% herm rate on everything I have flowered  ). I think the herming was mostly a pest-related issue because apparently some pests can disrupt the plant's ethylene production. I've eliminated light leaks and many other issues as the cause so its either genetics or pests and I suspect its a combination of both. For example: Black Triangle hermed a little but the stamen contained no pollen, while Killer Orange went from partly female to entirely male. Loud N' Proud went from strong female to mostly male back to mostly female in the end with a few viable seeds.
> 
> So clearly something is testing the genetics pretty hard, but now that I have the pests under control we should see for sure with the next plants going in. I know that's long winded but I want to make it clear that I think the herming I got on this Gooey 13 is probably not its fault. So far despite having picked literally hundreds of nanners off of it during bad outbreaks, none of the bud appears to be seeded. So I think she's another one making nanners with little or no pollen. With the number of them there is no way I plucked them all. Despite all of that though, I have kept a clone of this girl and I got it from her before I put her into flower(so it hasn't hermed)
> 
> ...


I've only grown out 2 Bad Dawg strains thus far, and both were very vigorous. I'm not as advanced as many posters here, and I can be rough on plants haha
I even took 7 cuttings from a LBF f2 3 weeks into flowering. She paused growth for about a week to ten days and then stretched in every stupid direction imaginable. Never one nanner.
I'm betting environment, maybe something shocking in the grow medium too?


----------



## natureboygrower (May 1, 2021)

Recently finished up a headband × lbl(?) Just about ready to go into jars. Classic late 90's / 2000's looking bud , if that makes sense to some of you. I'll post up some pics at the final trimming.


----------



## mawasmada (May 1, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Recently finished up a headband × lbl(?) Just about ready to go into jars. Classic late 90's / 2000's looking bud , if that makes sense to some of you. I'll post up some pics at the final trimming.


Pretty sure that lbl would be Long Bottom Leaf...a Motarebel strain, and parent in Long Bottom Fighter(LBL x Starfighter).


----------



## Coalcat (May 1, 2021)

KlompenOG said:


> I know nothing about Bad Dawg genetics other than the fact that when my sseed collection was destroyed by heat, a kind soul sent me some spare freebie seed packs he had laying around. I got some interesting results out of them, but I have also had a LOT of problems with herming(literally 100% herm rate on everything I have flowered  ). I think the herming was mostly a pest-related issue because apparently some pests can disrupt the plant's ethylene production. I've eliminated light leaks and many other issues as the cause so its either genetics or pests and I suspect its a combination of both. For example: Black Triangle hermed a little but the stamen contained no pollen, while Killer Orange went from partly female to entirely male. Loud N' Proud went from strong female to mostly male back to mostly female in the end with a few viable seeds.
> 
> So clearly something is testing the genetics pretty hard, but now that I have the pests under control we should see for sure with the next plants going in. I know that's long winded but I want to make it clear that I think the herming I got on this Gooey 13 is probably not its fault. So far despite having picked literally hundreds of nanners off of it during bad outbreaks, none of the bud appears to be seeded. So I think she's another one making nanners with little or no pollen. With the number of them there is no way I plucked them all. Despite all of that though, I have kept a clone of this girl and I got it from her before I put her into flower(so it hasn't hermed)
> 
> ...


Btw I like your light setup. I’m a big fan of dyi leds. I have made 2 big led arrays and I love them.


----------



## KlompenOG (May 1, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> What did you have for pests…because I doubt it’s them causing the herms. Like I would give it a .5% chance it’s that. It’s also not the genetics. I pop at least 50 though out my growing season and MAYBE I get 3 that will pop a banana or two, I have only gotten one that went full blown herm in the last 3 years. So unless you are just growing one type of really really herm prone seeds (like you found a bag of seeds in a junkyard and that’s all you have tried growing) its not that. It’s light or heat most likely. Plants need specific stresses to herm…I mean look at what some people do for defoliation…if that doesn’t cause herm.
> 
> Its something in your environment, I’d bet the world on it. What are the temps that you get in that closet? What type of timer are you using for those leds? Mechanical? Because the digital ones can leak a bit of current and cause the leds to glow sometimes.


I am certain there's no glow of light from the diodes at night. I have all Mean Well drivers running off an Intermatic outdoor timer(yes it is digital, but if its glowing at night its not enough to see when shut in the cabinet with lights off). I will double check to be thorough.

Here's my control board:



My lights are an HLG QB96 V2 Elite above and 5 Samsung V-strips around each of the sides:

Gooey is in the back there. This pic is from early in flower.

As far as pests go..... some I have not identified, but I know I had the following:

barnacles
aphids
fungus gnats
springtails
corn borer worm
some sort of mites(not spider mites. I have fought those before)
There are at least 3 other types that were on them that I could not identify.

I haven't grown at this property before and I didn't realize how bad the pests flee the fields around harvest time. That's one source of them for sure, but I've never had it this bad when it comes to pests. Usually I don't even have to worry about them. This winter was terrible  I have been growing on and off for years now(mostly outside, but still....) and have never had bugs as bad as I did this year. 100% herm rate on beans from multiple vendors makes me sure its not purely genetic.


----------



## Coalcat (May 1, 2021)

KlompenOG said:


> I am certain there's no glow of light from the diodes at night. I have all Mean Well drivers running off an Intermatic outdoor timer(yes it is digital, but if its glowing at night its not enough to see when shut in the cabinet with lights off). I will double check to be thorough.
> 
> Here's my control board:
> 
> ...


Now that is an awesome board. I just have my meanwells going to a plug and then right to the outlet/timer.


----------



## raggyb (May 1, 2021)

an


KlompenOG said:


> I am certain there's no glow of light from the diodes at night. I have all Mean Well drivers running off an Intermatic outdoor timer(yes it is digital, but if its glowing at night its not enough to see when shut in the cabinet with lights off). I will double check to be thorough.
> 
> Here's my control board:
> 
> ...


any air flow / temp issues?


----------



## KlompenOG (May 1, 2021)

raggyb said:


> an
> 
> any air flow / temp issues?


Heavily depends on when we're talking about. During mid-winter it got VERY cold in there. We had a few nights that were around -30. I know that stunted the one set of them for sure. I'm certain it contributed to the stress level overall. As far as air flow, there's no specific airflow yet. What I mean is I am messing with the chamber at least 2-3 times a day so they get plenty of air movement during those times but its completely sealed during lights off. I will be changing that soon here with a top vent system.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 1, 2021)

KlompenOG said:


> 100% herm rate on beans from multiple vendors makes me sure its not purely genetic.


Honestly, your mature plants look very sickly . No leaves and what looks to be advanced potassium deficiency. Fix your root zone issues and keep those leaves healthy then your intersex problem will probably disappear and your quality and yield will go way up.


----------



## cbizzle (May 1, 2021)

KlompenOG said:


> I know nothing about Bad Dawg genetics other than the fact that when my sseed collection was destroyed by heat, a kind soul sent me some spare freebie seed packs he had laying around. I got some interesting results out of them, but I have also had a LOT of problems with herming(literally 100% herm rate on everything I have flowered  ). I think the herming was mostly a pest-related issue because apparently some pests can disrupt the plant's ethylene production. I've eliminated light leaks and many other issues as the cause so its either genetics or pests and I suspect its a combination of both. For example: Black Triangle hermed a little but the stamen contained no pollen, while Killer Orange went from partly female to entirely male. Loud N' Proud went from strong female to mostly male back to mostly female in the end with a few viable seeds.
> 
> So clearly something is testing the genetics pretty hard, but now that I have the pests under control we should see for sure with the next plants going in. I know that's long winded but I want to make it clear that I think the herming I got on this Gooey 13 is probably not its fault. So far despite having picked literally hundreds of nanners off of it during bad outbreaks, none of the bud appears to be seeded. So I think she's another one making nanners with little or no pollen. With the number of them there is no way I plucked them all. Despite all of that though, I have kept a clone of this girl and I got it from her before I put her into flower(so it hasn't hermed)
> 
> ...


So is this one done or still going? I guess I’ve never seen 100% defoliation. Zero fan leaves on that bad ride lol. I’d be stressed too.


----------



## KlompenOG (May 1, 2021)

cbizzle said:


> So is this one done or still going? I guess I’ve never seen 100% defoliation. Zero fan leaves on that bad ride lol. I’d be stressed too.


Oh its done. Wet weight was approximately 8-10 ounces, but I'm not selling this stuff so that's as exact as I care about. The fan leaves mostly wilted off during flower and were removed. Look at the mulch layer. Some of the defoliation was definitely the bugs though. J1 Hashplant is going in with a lot of big healthy leaves at least.


----------



## KlompenOG (May 1, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Honestly, your mature plants look very sickly . No leaves and what looks to be advanced potassium deficiency. Fix your root zone issues and keep those leaves healthy then your intersex problem will probably disappear and your quality and yield will go way up.


I have repeatedly stated that they were covered in numerous pests.....


----------



## Sqwee (May 1, 2021)

7/7 germination on SFV Fighter, one took 5 days longer than the others to pop but patience paid off and I got another pack in the order I got in the mail today.


----------



## Snowback (May 2, 2021)

possum 1 said:


> actually the GG4 x sunshine4 say testers on them it’s my first time ordering from GLG


Lots of potential there. GL.


----------



## KlompenOG (May 2, 2021)

Gooey 13 lives on via the laziest cloning method around. I just stick them in a solo cup full of coir that is hydrated to exactly field capacity(basically what it can hold without dripping) and then I cut, scrape, apply honey, and then apply rooting hormones before I put them in the solo cup and put a DQ sundae lid over it because its a perfect fit. If you get the moisture level right it basically forms a little terrarium. If you have a good clean cutting it can be incredible how long they will live like that. G13 here took around 40 days to root but looked beautiful the whole time and I barely had to pay any attention to it.


----------



## higher self (May 2, 2021)

KlompenOG said:


> Gooey 13 lives on via the laziest cloning method around. I just stick them in a solo cup full of coir that is hydrated to exactly field capacity(basically what it can hold without dripping) and then I cut, scrape, apply honey, and then apply rooting hormones before I put them in the solo cup and put a DQ sundae lid over it because its a perfect fit. If you get the moisture level right it basically forms a little terrarium. If you have a good clean cutting it can be incredible how long they will live like that. G13 here took around 40 days to root but looked beautiful the whole time and I barely had to pay any attention to it.
> 
> View attachment 4892525
> View attachment 4892526
> View attachment 4892528


I root in plain water. Just cut & stick it in a water bottle with the water level near the end of the stem you cut. I get roots in 7-10 days no rooting hormones. Works well in warmer months but not in cold season.


----------



## KlompenOG (May 2, 2021)

higher self said:


> I root in plain water. Just cut & stick it in a water bottle with the water level near the end of the stem you cut. I get roots in 7-10 days no rooting hormones. Works well in warmer months but not in cold season.


Water cloning is sensible, but there's a few reasons I have changed to this method(usually). Back in the day on Overgrow, I designed a shoebox cloner that used air stones in the bottom of a little tote with foam plugs to hold each cutting. The thing worked great. It could root 20 cuttings at a time and got it done in 3-5 days, but it was also a lot of work to set up and also to clean. I would use that again if I needed so many cuttings, but the really nice thing about the sit-and-forget method is that it roots into a medium with no need for hardening off. Basically once I see it start to go pale in the way a plant does when it lacks nitrogen I know its rooted and can start feeding it. Definitely not the "best" cloning method all around but it works well for what I'm doing. The rooting hormone is optional, but the honey is not in my opinion. Honey is amazing stuff. I find the combo of the two works great though. Having a pest-free cutting is a big deal though no matter what method. I was really lucky I got such a clean cutting off of Gooey 13 considering the amount of pests she had on her.


----------



## Snowback (May 2, 2021)

higher self said:


> I root in plain water. Just cut & stick it in a water bottle with the water level near the end of the stem you cut. I get roots in 7-10 days no rooting hormones. Works well in warmer months but not in cold season.


I've wondered in the past if that would work but was too scared to try.


----------



## Snowback (May 2, 2021)

do you refresh the water or just leave the same water the entire time?


----------



## KlompenOG (May 2, 2021)

I wouldn't recommend leaving it in the same water for a week or more. 2-3 days per water change and changing more often is not going to hurt unless you have chlorine.


----------



## higher self (May 2, 2021)

Snowback said:


> do you refresh the water or just leave the same water the entire time?


Same water, I use tap. Its pretty much the kratky method for clones. After cutting soak them at a higher water level then after a day or two put the water level near the end of the stem, the stem just barely in the water. You will even see at times the root growing above water level using the stem as a wick. Can't say it works well for every plant but when you find ones that do and are keepers its great. I find water bottles work best, its enough water for it to not get algae & the bottle neck shape helps to prop the cuttings up above the water.


----------



## KlompenOG (May 2, 2021)

Sounds kind of like poor man's aeroponics. The capillary action sucks up the water and the humidity keeps the stem from drying out. I can see why some strains wouldn't handle that well, but its an interesting method for sure.


----------



## higher self (May 2, 2021)

KlompenOG said:


> Sounds kind of like poor man's aeroponics. The capillary action sucks up the water and the humidity keeps the stem from drying out. I can see why some strains wouldn't handle that well, but its an interesting method for sure.


Havent had many that wouldn't clone this way so far recently, just some faster than others like a wk on the dot. It beats ordering stuff off amazon lol but I'm going to try pure coco next. Will have to use a dome to keep them moist & humid.


----------



## higher self (May 3, 2021)

Took this cut last Saturday with old scissors instead of fresh blade. Bad Dawg freebie of Dragon Fighter (3 headed dragon x long bottom fighter). Got a few others taking root just now, kratky kloning works as a true set it & forget. Look forward to running this freebie my 1st Bad Dawg grow


----------



## KlompenOG (May 3, 2021)

That's a nice little root start there. I almost lost my clone yesterday. I have this one cat that is obsessed with getting into my veg chamber, chewing on some leaves and then barfing everywhere. She climbed all the way up to a gap near the ceiling and weaseled her way in and knocked my Gooey 13 clone over. I have no idea what happened to the mulch, but she didn't kill it thankfully. I think she ate some of the leaves off of Summer Breeze Trifoliate, but that plant has an absurd amount of branches on it. She's so lucky my forgiveness for cats is limitless because that dang cat actually sent me to the hospital once(she was feral at the time though to be fair, and how it all happened is a long story lol). I better get some more clones going of her soon before she assassinates them.


----------



## higher self (May 3, 2021)

I'll train the roots to grow longer before transplant with inoculation power.

Sucks about your crazy cat, glad your clone made it though. Seen a few pics of it & it was a frosty one!


----------



## Snowback (May 4, 2021)

So many ways to root. I've always used rockwool starter cubes. Most of my friends use peat pucks, and it seems that many people in the forums use cloning machines. I think I'll give your method a try, just for fun.


----------



## higher self (May 4, 2021)

Snowback said:


> So many ways to root. I've always used rockwool starter cubes. Most of my friends use peat pucks, and it seems that many people in the forums use cloning machines. I think I'll give your method a try, just for fun.


Yeah just try it out on some extra cuts. When I trim my mother plants I just put a few cuts in water bottles & now I have more than enough clones for my next flower run. I can just throw extras away no rockwool or rapid rooter wasted nor any electricity used


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 7, 2021)

Almost week 7 Chemdawg x Apollo 13 update!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 7, 2021)

@JohnGlennsGarden i think you sent me these seeds.... I THINK! If so I tank ya kind sir


----------



## mawasmada (May 7, 2021)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> @JohnGlennsGarden i think you sent me these seeds.... I THINK! If so I tank ya kind sir


A very generous soul, not forgotten.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 8, 2021)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> @JohnGlennsGarden i think you sent me these seeds.... I THINK! If so I tank ya kind sir


You're very welcome, bud. Good to see you around and I'm glad you've found something nice in them!


@mawasmada thanks for the kind words.


----------



## higher self (May 10, 2021)

7 days later on that lil nub root. Went back to 100% coco & some additives I used to use but stopped buying smh

Should be flipping the Dragon Fighter soon! Got so many Bad Dawg freebies like Sunshine 4 x BK Dragon, Atonic x Cake Fighter. Man wish Bad Dawg did some fems lol but I know its easier to use males, less fuss more pollen in general


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 10, 2021)

I’m running some bodhi outdoor this year will be skunk hashplant, chem91 x ssdd, lemon lassi, laughing lemon, I was going to do the Jager HP but I have more vigorous plants from Other breeders I’m going to put out , one being the dragon fighter from GLG. . Indoor I’m going to run in my next round Panamanian space probe , chem Kesey. I keep forgetting pics. I’ll have to remember tomorrow to take some. I’m really excited for the lemon stuff I’ve neglected to run any lemon strains I just want to old school lemon g clone. Nobody seems to have it. Maybe this lemon lotus or lemon afghani I have from bodhi will come close I gotta run those next.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 10, 2021)

Sorry I thought I was posting in the bodhi thread. Either way. My dragon fighter is a beast of a plant and smells amazing in Veg. I’m really excited for this one.


----------



## Sqwee (May 12, 2021)

SFV Fighter seedlings 13-17 days old


----------



## downhill21 (May 26, 2021)

higher self said:


> Took this cut last Saturday with old scissors instead of fresh blade. Bad Dawg freebie of Dragon Fighter (3 headed dragon x long bottom fighter). Got a few others taking root just now, kratky kloning works as a true set it & forget. Look forward to running this freebie my 1st Bad Dawg grow
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893505


I got a very similar bunch of free beans. Long Bottom Fighter, 3 Headed Dragon. I didn’t know they were Bad Dog beans- don’t think they listed breeder. Mine are all in 1-gallon tall bags on 12/12 about a week from firmly showing sex. Also in this tent are some Bodhi Sky Lotus regs, seedlings of Trainwreck & Gelato. A couple traumatized autos (FB Blackberry & StrawNana) that aren’t ready for the big light.

If you’re growing the LBF, 3HD I’d be very interested to follow.


----------



## downhill21 (May 26, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Sorry I thought I was posting in the bodhi thread. Either way. My dragon fighter is a beast of a plant and smells amazing in Veg. I’m really excited for this one.


I wouldn’t mind following the Bodhi or dragon fire grows, sir...


----------



## mawasmada (May 26, 2021)

downhill21 said:


> I got a very similar bunch of free beans. Long Bottom Fighter, 3 Headed Dragon. I didn’t know they were Bad Dog beans- don’t think they listed breeder. Mine are all in 1-gallon tall bags on 12/12 about a week from firmly showing sex. Also in this tent are some Bodhi Sky Lotus regs, seedlings of Trainwreck & Gelato. A couple traumatized autos (FB Blackberry & StrawNana) that aren’t ready for the big light.
> 
> If you’re growing the LBF, 3HD I’d be very interested to follow.


I grew the LBF f2 (Starfighter pheno) and it was great. I think I took it 65-66 days. Awesome crisp lime-funk from mine. Very good buzz..3 hrs or so.

Would love to hear about your 3HD. I had a Stardawg x 3HD from Bad Dawg that was awesome!


----------



## downhill21 (May 26, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I grew the LBF f2 (Starfighter pheno) and it was great. I think I took it 65-66 days. Awesome crisp lime-funk from mine. Very good buzz..3 hrs or so.
> 
> Would love to hear about your 3HD. I had a Stardawg x 3HD from Bad Dawg that was awesome!


I’ll post the grows. I’m excited to hear that these strains might be capable of great things. I will say that those plants have great vitality & there are a couple that I’m really hoping are female.


----------



## higher self (May 26, 2021)

downhill21 said:


> I got a very similar bunch of free beans. Long Bottom Fighter, 3 Headed Dragon. I didn’t know they were Bad Dog beans- don’t think they listed breeder. Mine are all in 1-gallon tall bags on 12/12 about a week from firmly showing sex. Also in this tent are some Bodhi Sky Lotus regs, seedlings of Trainwreck & Gelato. A couple traumatized autos (FB Blackberry & StrawNana) that aren’t ready for the big light.
> 
> If you’re growing the LBF, 3HD I’d be very interested to follow.


Got about 3wks before I flip Dragon Fighter. Not sure I want to run 100% coco yet so waiting on my soil to cook a bit


----------



## downhill21 (May 26, 2021)

higher self said:


> Got about 3wks before I flip Dragon Fighter. Not sure I want to run 100% coco yet so waiting on my soil to cook a bit


Most of mine are in FFOF, but some are trying the “Bugbee blend.”


----------



## WheresMIweed? (May 26, 2021)

I have a c99 x sunshine 4 (maybe I have mom and dad mixed up) and some other freebies I am going to try to get some Bad Dog into my seed tray after I get this harvest and flip done


----------



## higher self (May 27, 2021)

downhill21 said:


> Most of mine are in FFOF, but some are trying the “Bugbee blend.”


Havent tried brand name mixes yet. I have a good coots style mix of peat, coco coir & some local soil. When I 1st went 100% coco years back I was using HPS lights now using LED's they really do run into mag issues. The grows with mix have been way better, not super green plants but no deficiencies or burned leaf tips.


----------



## downhill21 (May 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> Havent tried brand name mixes yet. I have a good coots style mix of peat, coco coir & some local soil. When I 1st went 100% coco year back I was using HPS lights now using LED's they really do run into mag issues. The grows with mix have been way better, not super green plants but no deficiencies or burned leaf tips.


Traded in my HPS for 600R when they went on sale last October. Don’t miss the HPS at all. I have no RO, just dechlorinated tap. I have 5 more StrawNana beans in water now, as those 2 plants aren’t near enough.


----------



## Gekokujo (May 27, 2021)

I saw some talk about 3hd x lbf And wanted to share. Just finished a run of it from my freebies. ran 4. Got 1 female and she was a stunner on taste yield and potency. Smell is slightly fruity with an O.G. twist almost smells fishy when concentrated in the jar. Can’t recommend it enough.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 27, 2021)

Final flush
Week 9 
Chemdawg x Apollo 13


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 27, 2021)

Got a little messy at the end and this one is STINKY. My wife isn’t a fan of the scent. I kinda like it. Stinks so good lol. Def a chemy type smell. I’d highly recommend having plenty of stakes on hand if you grow the chemdawg x Apollo strain. That is all!


----------



## higher self (May 28, 2021)

Gekokujo said:


> I saw some talk about 3hd x lbf And wanted to share. Just finished a run of it from my freebies. ran 4. Got 1 female and she was a stunner on taste yield and potency. Smell is slightly fruity with an O.G. twist almost smells fishy when concentrated in the jar. Can’t recommend it enough.


Yall are killin it with the freebies! Looks & sounds dank af! Definitely ready to flip mine, just one female as well tho I have probably another 10 seeds.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (May 30, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yall are killin it with the freebies! Looks & sounds dank af! Definitely ready to flip mine, just one female as well tho I have probably another 10 seeds.


Thanks man! Good genetics make it easy! I absolutely love bad dawgs work and so does everyone who gets a hold of their smoke I grew


----------



## wakawaka (Jun 1, 2021)

Gekokujo said:


> I saw some talk about 3hd x lbf And wanted to share. Just finished a run of it from my freebies. ran 4. Got 1 female and she was a stunner on taste yield and potency. Smell is slightly fruity with an O.G. twist almost smells fishy when concentrated in the jar. Can’t recommend it enough.


Had two phenos of the 3HD x LBF, and one definitely had the fish smell during the first month of cure! Weird. Wondered if I'd top dressed fish compost too late in flower. Had a 2x stretch, went 10 weeks at 12/12, could have gone 11, purpled up around week 7. Buds were a little airy like yours as well. Great, fresh feeling to the high. Hybrid effect, invigorating for the first hour, long lasting.

Other pheno stretched 3x and was very much a 3HD leaner, looked like TK on steroids, covered in resin, with a very nice sweet floral, sweaty smell. Really liked this plant, topped once and got 8 big colas at just about even height, lots of vigor, but floppy. Finished at 11 weeks after flipping to 11/13 lighting at 63 days. Drank a lot of water. Yields on both excellent.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 2, 2021)

Your guys website suck, I forgot my password and shit so my pure Michigan got put back because of it


----------



## YardG (Jun 2, 2021)

Gotta make sure to be logged-in before Go-Time, no doubt sold out while you were trying to deal with the password. Super sucks but easy to happen on low-number drops.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 2, 2021)

YardG said:


> Gotta make sure to be logged-in before Go-Time, no doubt sold out while you were trying to deal with the password. Super sucks but easy to happen on low-number drops.


It happened to me...once. Once was enough!


----------



## Gekokujo (Jun 2, 2021)

wakawaka said:


> Had two phenos of the 3HD x LBF, and one definitely had the fish smell during the first month of cure! Weird. Wondered if I'd top dressed fish compost too late in flower. Had a 2x stretch, went 10 weeks at 12/12, could have gone 11, purpled up around week 7. Buds were a little airy like yours as well. Great, fresh feeling to the high. Hybrid effect, invigorating for the first hour, long lasting.
> 
> Other pheno stretched 3x and was very much a 3HD leaner, looked like TK on steroids, covered in resin, with a very nice sweet floral, sweaty smell. Really liked this plant, topped once and got 8 big colas at just about even height, lots of vigor, but floppy. Finished at 11 weeks after flipping to 11/13 lighting at 63 days. Drank a lot of water. Yields on both excellent.


yeah the fish component was something I’ve never encountered. My wife kept asking if I’d left fish out of the fridge  Agreed on the high, super fresh feeling and up. Didn’t leave me edgey on come down like some sativas.

structure on that pheno was good, but around week 8 the whole plant was so heavy I had to prop the main stem. Buds were more of a sativa structure I ran her 9.5 weeks at 11/13, hopefully I’ll find the other pheno in my remaining 3 seeds.

I’m assuming it’ll be interesting to try the lbf f2s and see how they compare, but they’ll have to wait until after eternal sunshine


----------



## YardG (Jun 9, 2021)

Noticed one set of double leaves on this vegging Ortega/Apollo13 earlier (you can see there are the petiole at the node splits into two petioles leading to two fan leaves).


----------



## YardG (Jun 16, 2021)

That same plant is throwing weird leaves again, noticed an additional leaf growing on top of a fan leaf earlier (one node up from the double leaf pictured above) which is odd-ish if not terribly notable, but then noticed it also had two additional leaves growing below the rest of the leaves. Wacky!

Also a probable male, so likely won't be with us too much longer.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 16, 2021)

YardG said:


> That same plant is throwing weird leaves again, noticed an additional leaf growing on top of a fan leaf earlier (one node up from the double leaf pictured above) which is odd-ish if not terribly notable, but then noticed it also had two additional leaves growing below the rest of the leaves. Wacky!
> 
> Also a probable male, so likely won't be with us too much longer.
> View attachment 4924787


I something similar like that happen with a chem cross plant I ran, it is on my profile pic. The bud turned out great and all, and I thought it was a pretty cool ass trait

Running lvtk x LBF right now. Stoked to get her to the finish line. I'll try to remember to add a pic. A very nice structured plant so far


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 16, 2021)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Final flush
> Week 9
> Chemdawg x Apollo 13
> View attachment 4910746View attachment 4910747View attachment 4910748View attachment 4910749


Looking tasty


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 24, 2021)

7/7 males on the SFV Fighter  

Luckily I have another pack to pop to try and find some females.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 26, 2021)

A little overfeeding but healthy overall. I'M Looking forward to seeing this plant mature, it is very interesting. Great pics in here yall!


----------



## whisperer57 (Jun 30, 2021)

Purple Sunny Star...68 days


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 30, 2021)

whisperer57 said:


> Purple Sunny Star...68 days


What is PSS?


----------



## whisperer57 (Jun 30, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> What is PSS?


it was a 10 pack freebie, at least 6 months ago, maybe last 4/20?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jun 30, 2021)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> I’m running some bodhi outdoor this year will be skunk hashplant, chem91 x ssdd, lemon lassi, laughing lemon, I was going to do the Jager HP but I have more vigorous plants from Other breeders I’m going to put out , one being the dragon fighter from GLG. . Indoor I’m going to run in my next round Panamanian space probe , chem Kesey. I keep forgetting pics. I’ll have to remember tomorrow to take some. I’m really excited for the lemon stuff I’ve neglected to run any lemon strains I just want to old school lemon g clone. Nobody seems to have it. Maybe this lemon lotus or lemon afghani I have from bodhi will come close I gotta run those next.


Are you you posting here or in the Bodhi thread? Love that line up


----------



## Snowback (Jun 30, 2021)

whisperer57 said:


> Purple Sunny Star...68 days


how is that smoke? Some potent parents there.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 20, 2021)

Decided to do a freebie run of the gg4 * sunshine 4. All seeds popped straight up and sturdy, same height for all but one that's slightly smaller. Never seen this consistency before with seeds.

Anyone run this cross before?


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 20, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Decided to do a freebie run of the gg4 * sunshine 4. All seeds popped straight up and sturdy, same height for all but one that's slightly smaller. Never seen this consistency before with seeds.
> View attachment 4947791
> Anyone run this cross before?


No experience with this strain, but I've experienced nothing but good things from Bad Dawg packs. So far, Longbottom Fighter f2 Starfighter pheno, and Stardawg(JJ)x 3 Headed Dragon were both awesome.
Both also ended up being recipients of Bodhi's Jungle Spice pollen. Yet to try the results of said chuck.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 20, 2021)

Trestardog x cake fighter is one of the best chucks I’ve grown and smoked of his. I’d buy some if I could lol


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2021)

I had a seed mix up & have a mystery plant that could be Dragon Fighter. It's got sativa buds & turned purple from the start. Only thing else it could be is NL x G13 or Tahoe OG from Master Thai. I'm gonna guess it's the Dragon Fighter but I know next to nothing about its genetics


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> I had a seed mix up & have a mystery plant that could be Dragon Fighter. It's got sativa buds & turned purple from the start. Only thing else it could be is NL x G13 or Tahoe OG from Master Thai. I'm gonna guess it's the Dragon Fighter but I know next to nothing about its genetics


3 Headed Dragon, I believe is Bodhi's Black Triangle crossed with his Dragons Blood HP, the f1 first version DBHP. Longbottom Fighter is Longbottom Leaf x Starfighter.
Dragon Fighter = 3 Headed Dragon x LBF?


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Dragon Fighter = 3 Headed Dragon x LBF?


Yes I believe that's what was the pack label. Just wondering where the sativa like buds are coming from, I thought this plant would be easy to identify once in flower but it's throwing me for a loop.


----------



## Zett66 (Jul 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> I had a seed mix up & have a mystery plant that could be Dragon Fighter. It's got sativa buds & turned purple from the start. Only thing else it could be is NL x G13 or Tahoe OG from Master Thai. I'm gonna guess it's the Dragon Fighter but I know next to nothing about its genetics


got 3 dragon fighter girls going. Didnt have a male so I used one of my Terpenado F2 males (Bodhi) to keep the line going.


----------



## Gekokujo (Jul 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yes I believe that's what was the pack label. Just wondering where the sativa like buds are coming from, I thought this plant would be easy to identify once in flower but it's throwing me for a loop.


From what @wakawaka said a couple of pages back you might have the TK pheno. The female I had seemed to lean towards lbf and was definitely a more hybrid structure. Should be cool to see!


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2021)

Zett66 said:


> got 3 dragon fighter girls going. Didnt have a male so I used one of my Terpenado F2 males (Bodhi) to keep the line going.





Gekokujo said:


> From what @wakawaka said a couple of pages back you might have the TK pheno. The female I had seemed to lean towards lbf and was definitely a more hybrid structure. Should be cool to see!


I'll get some pics up later tonight when lights are on so yall can see if it looks familiar.


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2021)

Ok check it out


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 20, 2021)

My SFV Fighters ended up being male but they were very consistent as well, they were all pole plants and same height.

I have a few Mendo Cookies x Cake Fighter seedlings going now, hope I get a female.


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 20, 2021)

@higher self There is Jack's Cleaner burried in the LBF, and Hawaiian sativa in the DBHP. Either could be teasing out some sativa influences.


----------



## higher self (Jul 21, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> @higher self There is Jack's Cleaner burried in the LBF, and Hawaiian sativa in the DBHP. Either could be teasing out some sativa influences.


Thanks for info. If this plant really is Dragon Fighter it's reaching deep into the genetic pool on this one lol. Searching for info & pics on the Master Thai Tahoe OG, used to have info up on website but now it's just dog stuff as I believe dude passed away some time ago. 

Found this on Strainly & this looks similar in bud structure. The terps don't smell sativa'ish or lemony so leaning towards it being "Tahoe OG"


----------



## Gekokujo (Jul 21, 2021)

higher self said:


> Ok check it out




Looks similar to the lbf leaner I had. The fox tailing looks identical. it is sativa leaning in effect too.


----------



## higher self (Jul 21, 2021)

Gekokujo said:


> View attachment 4948284
> 
> Looks similar to the lbf leaner I had. The fox tailing looks identical. it is sativa leaning in effect too.



Thanks! Dang I could see that as well, how long did you flower? This plant is in wk 5  Mad I mixed up the labels but glad I saved a clone at least.


----------



## Gekokujo (Jul 21, 2021)

higher self said:


> Thanks! Dang I could see that as well, how long did you flower? This plant is in wk 5  Mad I mixed up the labels but glad I saved a clone at least.


9.5 at 11/13 if I remember right. Just keeps stacking the whole time.
I hate doing that.on a random note if you want plant label/stakes a box of tongue depressors are the way to go and cheap.


----------



## higher self (Jul 21, 2021)

Gekokujo said:


> 9.5 at 11/13 if I remember right. Just keeps stacking the whole time.
> I hate doing that.on a random note if you want cheap plant label/stakes a box of tongue depressors are the way to go and cheap.


Yeah I do need something for label stakes, that's a good idea thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2021)

Cutting old mini-blinds to pointed label stakes works well


----------



## Snowback (Jul 21, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Decided to do a freebie run of the gg4 * sunshine 4. All seeds popped straight up and sturdy, same height for all but one that's slightly smaller. Never seen this consistency before with seeds.
> View attachment 4947791
> Anyone run this cross before?


I have a good feeling about that one. Could be strong.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 24, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Cutting old mini-blinds to pointed label stakes works well


Yep. That's what I use. I probably have 5-10 years worth of tags from one miniblind.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Aug 1, 2021)

Is there any info on the Thunder F*** Mountain that was used in the TFM x Sunshine #4 cross?


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 1, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Is there any info on the Thunder F*** Mountain that was used in the TFM x Sunshine #4 cross?











Thunderfuck Mountain (Swamp Donkey Seeds) :: Cannabis Strain Info


THC: 20-24%Flower Time: 60 DaysYield: HeavyFruity, skunky, rotten blueberry mixed with dog shit flavors with a light cherry hint. Potent for sure.. Mega frosty on these girls. Limited first release... The mother of this Strain won the 2015 NorthWest ...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## SNEAKYp (Aug 1, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Thunderfuck Mountain (Swamp Donkey Seeds) :: Cannabis Strain Info
> 
> 
> THC: 20-24%Flower Time: 60 DaysYield: HeavyFruity, skunky, rotten blueberry mixed with dog shit flavors with a light cherry hint. Potent for sure.. Mega frosty on these girls. Limited first release... The mother of this Strain won the 2015 NorthWest ...
> ...


My Dude! Thanks


----------



## mathed (Aug 1, 2021)

Got a Sunshine #4 x Cake Fighter at 9 weeks and a Tres Stardawg x Sunshine #4 at 6 weeks. The SS#4 x Cake Fighter is LOUD. Very small plant with dense buds and it REEKS of fuel. Should be ready to come down by Tuesday/Wednesday. 

Just soaked a Valley-13 and a Gooey-13 tonight as well that will be in the soil later this week. Grown both of those before as well, very nice strains. People should not sleep on any of BD's freebies, they are all top notch.


----------



## mathed (Aug 7, 2021)

My current flowering room, from left to right: Tres Stardawg x Sunshine #4, Sunshine #4 x Cakefighter, Orange Cookies x Phantom Cookies (Useful Seeds), Sunshine Daydream (Bodhi Seeds)


Close-up of the top cola of the Sunshine #4 x Cakefighter. Was planning on taking it down earlier this week but got too busy so first thing in the morning it is. Thursday was 10 weeks and about 1/2 of the trichs are now starting to turn brownish so it's time to go even though there are still some white pistils emerging.



Full capture of this little gal. Not a monster by any means but it sure smells good - it reminds me of Bodhi's Field Trip scent-wise. Trying to show some love to Bad Dog for these wonderful freebies that we get. I guess a lot of them get overlooked because they are free but overlooking them is a mistake IMO. I'll take some more pics of the Tres Stardawg x Sunshine #4 when that one gets close to harvest too.


----------



## whisperer57 (Aug 12, 2021)

Snowback said:


> how is that smoke? Some potent parents there.


Its very good, sticky, kinda chemmy, knock your dick in the dirt kinda smoke


----------



## mathed (Aug 29, 2021)

Tres Stardawg x Sunshine #4 @70 days. Another great offering from Bad Dog, good stuff.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 30, 2021)

mathed said:


> Tres Stardawg x Sunshine #4 @70 days. Another great offering from Bad Dog, good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4975608
> View attachment 4975610
> View attachment 4975612


I'm jealous. That cross has lots of potential.


----------



## waltzing15 (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm running two females of Sunshine #4 x BK Dragon freebies I received earlier this year. They are looking good and proceeding reasonably now that they're in flower - buds in about the same place at day 29 as my Sun Ra plants from Bodhi - but god damn I cannot believe how slow growing this cross is during veg.


----------



## mathed (Aug 31, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I'm jealous. That cross has lots of potential.


It turned out pretty good. Typical diesel fuel scent, tight flower nuggets and fairly greasy.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 31, 2021)

I am trying to figure out how long the gsc (forum) x long bottom fighter strain runs. I’m coming into week 9 and they look about done but I’d like to know what other ppl have run it. Any info greatly appreciated


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Aug 31, 2021)

mathed said:


> Tres Stardawg x Sunshine #4 @70 days. Another great offering from Bad Dog, good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4975608
> View attachment 4975610
> View attachment 4975612


Damn you get some good results using those little pots!


----------



## Zett66 (Aug 31, 2021)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> I am trying to figure out how long the gsc (forum) x long bottom fighter strain runs. I’m coming into week 9 and they look about done but I’d like to know what other ppl have run it. Any info greatly appreciated


I ran my GSC X Apollo 9 weeks of 12 12 which seemed spot on


----------



## mathed (Aug 31, 2021)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> Damn you get some good results using those little pots!


Haha, yeah I only use these little 1/2 gallon pots. I typically get between 1.5-2.5 oz per plant. I might top one every now and again but usually just let em do their thing.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2021)

5 quart ROLS mix in 1 1/2 gallon plastic trash baskets. Light feedin teas and compost teas all thru flower, top dress with castings and Guano at 4 weeks. Everything with short veg and LST in flower. Small pots make for easy handling and moving.

Love those small pots indoors, my ornamentals outdoors are in huge pots.

Intensely great looking buds there.


----------



## bgc2020 (Sep 1, 2021)

Anyone running the C99 x Sunshine#4 yet?


----------



## mathed (Sep 1, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 5 quart ROLS mix in 1 1/2 gallon plastic trash baskets. Light feedin teas and compost teas all thru flower, top dress with castings and Guano at 4 weeks. Everything with short veg and LST in flower. Small pots make for easy handling and moving.
> 
> Love those small pots indoors, my ornamentals outdoors are in huge pots.
> 
> Intensely great looking buds there.


Thanks. I’d love to go organic, between work and taking care of family the spare time is kind of slim. I use the Flora series with some Cali-mag. I only use one tsp/gal of the gro/micro/bloom and fertilize with every watering. I’ll add 1 tsp/gal of Cali-mag EO watering.

The small pots allow me to keep the plant size manageable so they don’t grow too close to the light. I have a small cabinet that I built that is 24” tall and I flip when they are approximately 15-18” tall. This way by the time they stop stretching the tops are still at least 18-24” away from the light in my 2x4 tent.

I like seeing all the LST threads/pics though, definitely cool stuff. Just too little time available for me to try my hand at it.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 1, 2021)

I just inventoried all my seeds and here are my BD's

BAD DOG FREEBIES
Atonic (CBD strain) x Cake Fighter (2)
Sunshine 4 x Sunshine 4 #7 & #8
Hillbilly Fighter
Dragon Fighter
Sunshine 4 x BK Dragon
SFV (clone) x Bye Ya
SFV (clone) x Long Bottom Fighter
Atonic (CBD strain) x Long Bottom Fighter
The White x Sunshine 4
Cindy 99 x Sunshine 4 (tester)
Death Star x Apollo 13 F4
GSC x Long Bottom Fighter
Ortiga x Apollo 13 F4 (tester)


----------



## Zett66 (Sep 2, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I just inventoried all my seeds and here are my BD's
> 
> BAD DOG FREEBIES
> Atonic (CBD strain) x Cake Fighter (2)
> ...


Sweet, I have about half of those as well. Finishing off the Dragon fighter and Ortiga x Apollo right now


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 2, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I just inventoried all my seeds and here are my BD's
> 
> BAD DOG FREEBIES
> Atonic (CBD strain) x Cake Fighter (2)
> ...


I sent my buddy a pack of SFVx LBF and he kept two females that are starting to flower in the greenhouse. Later in fall I should have more of a report to give but of the three strains I sent him including two Bodhi the bad dawg has been way ahead and super vigorous


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I sent my buddy a pack of SFVx LBF and he kept two females that are starting to flower in the greenhouse. Later in fall I should have more of a report to give but of the three strains I sent him including two Bodhi the bad dawg has been way ahead and super vigorous


If I had the space I would love to grow freebies, I think there are probably gems all over the place.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 2, 2021)

And if somebody wanted to f2 any of these I would probably love to be a contributor


----------



## YardG (Sep 2, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I just inventoried all my seeds and here are my BD's
> 
> BAD DOG FREEBIES
> Atonic (CBD strain) x Cake Fighter (2)
> ...


I've got one of the Hillbilly Fighters and one of the SFV x Bye ya going outside this year. Ortega x Apollo 13 was male and had to die.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 2, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I sent my buddy a pack of SFVx LBF and he kept two females that are starting to flower in the greenhouse. Later in fall I should have more of a report to give but of the three strains I sent him including two Bodhi the bad dawg has been way ahead and super vigorous


How's the structure of those?


----------



## YardG (Sep 2, 2021)

At some point I should probably admit to myself that I may not get around to the BadDawg Atonic crosses I got awhile back (x A13 and x LBF). Might need to find something to do with those.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 2, 2021)

YardG said:


> At some point I should probably admit to myself that I may not get around to the BadDawg Atonic crosses I got awhile back (x A13 and x LBF). Might need to find something to do with those.


I have a friend I donated mine to. He's on a hunt for the cbd heavy leaners.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 2, 2021)

YardG said:


> At some point I should probably admit to myself that I may not get around to the BadDawg Atonic crosses I got awhile back (x A13 and x LBF). Might need to find something to do with those.


Is the point of those to come out with a 2:1 flower?

Just curious, I'm four nines sure I'm never going to pop mine so if you find something to do with yours.....


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

Were Bad Dog, Lucky Dog, and Top Dawg all adopted from the same humane society?


----------



## YardG (Sep 3, 2021)

I haven't looked at it in awhile but I feel like there's a thread on some of the Atonic stuff on Z-Labs, if I recall correctly it sounded like there's a variety of CBD/THC mixes in there? Oddly enough an old friend was complaining about dispo herb and CBD the other day, i.e. you can get 1:1 and you can get "SUPER HIGH THC!!!" but nothing that's mostly THC but with a decent dose of CBD as well (but not 50/50). Couldn't help but think of him and these seeds, but he doesn't grow as of yet due to living in a small apartment. 

Not a great shot, but a lower of the Hillbilly Kush in the early morning sun.


----------



## mathed (Sep 3, 2021)

YardG said:


> I've got one of the Hillbilly Fighters and one of the SFV x Bye ya going outside this year. Ortega x Apollo 13 was male and had to die.


Hillbilly Fighter was a good one for me. Only popped one and it ended up being a decent gal. Mild skunky scent, more sativa leaning, slightly fluffy flowers, above average yielder.


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 4, 2021)

Ortega x Apollo filling out with a nice Christmas tree structure and smells like that sweet bud from back in the day. Yes please!

Motor City Fighter has tight dense nugs putting off nice diesel scents on the squeeze. The last one i ran was similar and a heavy hitter for sure.

Run those Bad dawg beans! I have several in veg and early flower that look promising. Sfv og x bye ya, gg4 x ss4, valley ghash x cakefighter.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Sep 8, 2021)

My gsc (forum) x lbf I believe….
Just doing a final flush. Seems like they didn’t swell as much as I’d of liked but they look and smell like fire!


----------



## mr. childs (Sep 10, 2021)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> My gsc (forum) x lbf I believe….
> Just doing a final flush. Seems like they didn’t swell as much as I’d of liked but they look and smell like fire!
> View attachment 4982771View attachment 4982768View attachment 4982769View attachment 4982770View attachment 4982772


love the flowers & that water hose sprayer


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Sep 25, 2021)

mr. childs said:


> love the flowers & that water hose sprayer


GSC X LBF (bad dawg genetics)
Thanks man! They are officially holding at 65% in jar and trimmed. Buds are small yeild was bad, but I really really enjoy what I’ve smoked of it. Major night time strain for sure. Just putting the info out in case other ppl are growing it. Not much info out there other than on here. It’s a freebie I’d def grow again, but I’d wanna do a few of em. Unfortunately my current setup allows for one measly plant at a time lol


----------



## copkilller (Sep 26, 2021)

gooey fighter = pure melon smell, super awesome!


----------



## copkilller (Sep 26, 2021)

chem d x apollo


gooey fighter


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 27, 2021)

Space just opened up for one of these packs amongst the other paid-for gear.

Where would you start? Pretty sure there is more in the other case somewhere. I feel like I remember seeing more sunshine 4 unless I already gave it to my buddy. I know he’s got an apollo cross and a SFV cross from earlier this year. I should pay more attention as I’m sure there is fire here


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Space just opened up for one of these packs amongst the other paid-for gear.
> 
> Where would you start? Pretty sure there is more in the other case somewhere. I feel like I remember seeing more sunshine 4 unless I already gave it to my buddy. I know he’s got an apollo cross and a SFV cross from earlier this year. I should pay more attention as I’m sure there is fire here
> 
> ...


I would start with Dragon Fighter and follow that up quickly by mailing me the Deathpollo's!


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 27, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I would start with Dragon Fighter and follow that up quickly by mailing me the Deathpollo's!


I can’t tell if you’re being serious about the dragon fighter lol. @Zett66 appears to have vested time with it without a happy result.

So you’re saying pop the deathpollos, f2 then share the love?


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 27, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I can’t tell if you’re being serious about the dragon fighter lol. @Zett66 appears to have vested time with it without a happy result.
> 
> So you’re saying pop the deathpollos, f2 then share the love?


Seriously, 3 Headed Dragon puts amazing stuff out and so does Long Bottom Fighter. Those are the only two I have experience with. 
I'm sitting on my Deathpollo's until I get a second or more so I can make some f2's. I love both parents and can see nothing but good from that combo.


----------



## YardG (Sep 27, 2021)

I think I’d go with the Gooey Fighter? Have a Hillbilly Kush and an SFV x Bye Ya going, latter’s a little crazy looking, former seems promising.

Agreed on the Murder Chicken, did you get that recently? I have a 6 pack as well. Oddly enough I feel fairly liberal with starting seeds from smaller packs, it’s the ones I have a few of that I end up sitting on thinking I should comb through and reproduce them at some point (when becomes the question).


----------



## Snowback (Sep 29, 2021)

My vote is for " Sunshine 4 x Sunshine 4 #7 & #8 "

Maybe not as exotic as some of the other ones but a decent chance of some good strong weed.


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Oct 2, 2021)

copkilller said:


> chem d x apollo
> View attachment 4995925View attachment 4995926View attachment 4995927
> 
> gooey fighter
> View attachment 4995928View attachment 4995929View attachment 4995930View attachment 4995931View attachment 4995932


That chem dawg x apollo is amazing. My buds looked exactly like that, ppl love the smoke. I love it too. Haha. Cheers. Good job. I gotta try that gooey fighter


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 6, 2021)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> My gsc (forum) x lbf I believe….
> Just doing a final flush. Seems like they didn’t swell as much as I’d of liked but they look and smell like fire!
> View attachment 4982771View attachment 4982768View attachment 4982769View attachment 4982770View attachment 4982772


Damn she’s a big girl!


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 23, 2021)

Just pulled a Valley Ghash x 3HD. Smaller plant and it looked healthy the entire grow even though it had a lot of gnat and thirp damage. Pretty good taste, hard to describe. Sat dom buzz that will keep me up if I smoke it late at night. Pretty potent and no nanners.


----------



## Tiflis (Oct 24, 2021)

Sexy little Chem D x Apollo (she's one of 2 I have going)


----------



## Polyuro (Nov 5, 2021)

My first solo cup run. Gg4*sunshine#4. Wish it was in a 10000 gal bed. Never smelled this rankness before.


----------



## mathed (Nov 20, 2021)

This is Valley-13 that I will be taking down tomorrow on day 56. Very easy to grow but it doesn't have much of a smell, perhaps a light melon scent combined with faint honeysuckle.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 20, 2021)

mathed said:


> This is Valley-13 that I will be taking down tomorrow on day 56. Very easy to grow but it doesn't have much of a smell, perhaps a light melon scent combined with faint honeysuckle.
> 
> View attachment 5032384
> 
> View attachment 5032386


Let her go another week if you can


----------



## mathed (Nov 20, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Let her go another week if you can


I probably could, when I setup the schedule I was forecasting week 9 since I've never grown this one before but it started to ripen up pretty quick. The 28th was my target date initially, so I could probably let it ride out another week.


----------



## higher self (Nov 29, 2021)

Anyone ran these?


----------



## Snowback (Dec 1, 2021)

That one has nice potential. Happy hunting!


----------



## higher self (Dec 1, 2021)

Snowback said:


> That one has nice potential. Happy hunting!


Thanks! Trying to find a better Wedding Cake cross than one from Greenpoint lol. Popped some other WC crosses as well but you know Bad Dawg's has some gems to be found in his freebies!


----------



## BigDavid (Dec 1, 2021)

bgc2020 said:


> Anyone running the C99 x Sunshine#4 yet?


I have a few in week 2 or 3


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 5, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Recently finished up a headband × lbl(?) Just about ready to go into jars. Classic late 90's / 2000's looking bud , if that makes sense to some of you. I'll post up some pics at the final trimming.


I never got back to this post. This was a strong smoke, I wish I had more of these seeds. However, I did find 4 fully mature seeds on a lower. Must've been from a frosty Bodhi Time Bandit that threw some nanners I didn't catch. I may pop a couple this winter.


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 5, 2021)

PuTang x Sunshine 4

Very euphoric. Sharp orange and gas. Tested insane like 27% thc with 5% cbd.
Highly recommend.


----------



## Indie (Dec 7, 2021)

Just popped some Sunshine daydream#4 x C99.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 7, 2021)

Indie said:


> Just popped some Sunshine daydream#4 x C99.


Sunshine #4, is Chem #4 x SSDD incase you thought it was just a specific pheno of SSDD.
Sorry if I misjudged your post.


----------



## YardG (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice, thanks for the reminder (because I'd completely forgotten what Sunshine 4 was).


----------



## waltzing15 (Dec 7, 2021)

I ran two Sunshine #4 x BK Dragon (Blood Pheno) freebies with my recent harvest and both of them are a spectacular smoke. Smooth, creamy, fruity, delicious. Very slow-vegging plants with strange bud structure, but very glad to have them in my stash.


----------



## Indie (Dec 7, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Sunshine #4, is Chem #4 x SSDD incase you thought it was just a specific pheno of SSDD.
> Sorry if I misjudged your post.


I did not know that, thanks for the info. 
I guess I assumed it was ssdd, because it said Bodhi cut or something along those lines.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 7, 2021)

Indie said:


> I did not know that, thanks for the info.
> I guess I assumed it was ssdd, because it said Bodhi cut or something along those lines.


I can't remember where else I read about it, but it's also on seedfinder. I don't always trust seedfinder, but given previous readings I went with it.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 10, 2021)

Several years back, Sunshine 4 was in the top 10 most potent strains in California on the HT list. I think maybe 2014? It's possible that Bodhi might have had that cut.


----------



## mathed (Dec 11, 2021)

Some Valley-13 after a 3 week cure. Very gassy with a ton of frosty trichs.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Dec 12, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Several years back, Sunshine 4 was in the top 10 most potent strains in California on the HT list. I think maybe 2014? It's possible that Bodhi might have had that cut.


Bodhi made the sunshine 4 cross.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 14, 2021)

Can someone tell me what makes the Ma Gooey or where it came from or any info possible? Thanks!


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 14, 2021)

Check out Gooey Breeder.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 14, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Check out Gooey Breeder.


Thanks, I am familiar with the Mom Gooey and Gooey Breeder but I'm just wondering what this particular plant that Bad Dawg uses is...


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 14, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Thanks, I am familiar with the Mom Gooey and Gooey Breeder but I'm just wondering what this particular plant that Bad Dawg uses is...


Pretty sure Ma and Mom Gooey are the same.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 14, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Pretty sure Ma and Mom Gooey are the same.


To assume that would make an ass out of you and me... see what I did there? Breeders take shit and rename them slightly all the time. To assume that the "Ma Gooey" is exactly the same as Gooey Breeders "Mom Gooey" would be a foolish endeavor. Clearly they are not the same thing. I'm asking for info if anyone has some... More than likely the Ma Gooey is a pheno that has been hunted from a pack of Gooey Breeder seeds but I'm just looking for specifics.


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 14, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> To assume that would make an ass out of you and me... see what I did there? Breeders take shit and rename them slightly all the time. To assume that the "Ma Gooey" is exactly the same as Gooey Breeders "Mom Gooey" would be a foolish endeavor. Clearly they are not the same thing. I'm asking for info if anyone has some... More than likely the Ma Gooey is a pheno that has been hunted from a pack of Gooey Breeder seeds but I'm just looking for specifics.


I posted your question on the Great Lakes Genetics thread where Bad Dawg does his thing. Again, I'm pretry sure...not assuming. I may be wrong though, so we'll see.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Dec 15, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I posted your question on the Great Lakes Genetics thread where Bad Dawg does his thing. Again, I'm pretry sure...not assuming. I may be wrong though, so we'll see.


Guess I owe you a public apology.. seems like the Ma Gooey is a direct cut from Mom Gooey herself! I stand corrected and it seems as though the only ass around here is me haha


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 15, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Guess I owe you a public apology.. seems like the Ma Gooey is a direct cut from Mom Gooey herself! I stand corrected and it seems as though the only ass around here is me haha


No worries brother! I'm just glad to be of help.


----------



## higher self (Dec 15, 2021)

My Wedding Cake cross from Bad Dawg are looking better than Wedding Cake cross from Seed Junky pack. Still seedlings but the SJ ones are kinda mutated runt looking. Hopefully they grow out of it


----------



## BigDavid (Dec 15, 2021)

C99 x Sunshine 4 around week 3. Vegged them inside until sexually mature and threw them outside. Water and one tea so far. Mid 40s at night 60 in the day. Around 5 of hours of sun. Rained two inches last night so they are a bit wet. 

Found 2 females and 3 males although I did receive the pack with a germinated seed. Open pollinated them last week. No herms. Males are fairly consistent.

1 is brighter, lemon peel funk with c99 background. 2 is sweeter, less funky and less bright.


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 4, 2022)

Chem D(ank) x Apollo
Had 2 small plants 12/12 from seed, both taken around 11 weeks


----------



## mathed (Jan 5, 2022)

Top cola from an Atonic x Long Bottom Fighter taken today


Shots of LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter ready to go in the next week or so


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2022)

Still have 5 LVTK x LBF in my cool dark drawer.
Tempted to pop em soon but will wait till July for some chucking.

Stunning buds there


----------



## mathed (Jan 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Still have 5 LVTK x LBF in my cool dark drawer.
> Tempted to pop em soon but will wait till July for some chucking.
> 
> Stunning buds there


Thanks. Neither of the two are much in the smell dept. though but I’m sure they’ll get the job done.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2022)

mathed said:


> Thanks. Neither of the two are much in the smell dept. though but I’m sure they’ll get the job done.


I’ve run them before and She will “get the job done”.


----------



## mathed (Jan 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I’ve run them before and She will “get the job done”.


Nice, can’t wait to try them out.


----------



## Indie (Jan 15, 2022)

Indie said:


> Just popped some Sunshine daydream#4 x C99.


Had to cull a couple of males today, but hope to get 3 or 4 females out of six plants. 
Will start flowering in a couple more weeks.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Jan 17, 2022)

YardG said:


> I think I’d go with the Gooey Fighter? Have a Hillbilly Kush and an SFV x Bye Ya going, latter’s a little crazy looking, former seems promising.
> 
> Agreed on the Murder Chicken, did you get that recently? I have a 6 pack as well. Oddly enough I feel fairly liberal with starting seeds from smaller packs, it’s the ones I have a few of that I end up sitting on thinking I should comb through and reproduce them at some point (when becomes the question).


Hey brother, how did the SFV x Bye Ya turn out? I have been considering them for a hunt.


----------



## YardG (Jan 17, 2022)

It was a big viney plant, smelled nice, looked great - but this past summer was a terrible rain-soaked outdoor season and I ended up harvesting that one in a bit of a mold-driven panic late in the season, and never labelled it going in to dry. Long story short I can't really answer how the smoke is, because it ended up unlabelled. Sorry not to be of more help.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Jan 17, 2022)

Thanks for the info, I am in a little tent with not much headroom. Might save them for later or outdoor.


----------



## terp_hunter_boy (Jan 19, 2022)

Freebie Putang x Sunshine
Made some nice bubble hash. I wish I saved a clone


----------



## copkilller (Jan 25, 2022)

absolute fire 100% on everything, strong ranky weed


----------



## Tiflis (Jan 26, 2022)

copkilller said:


> View attachment 5074384
> View attachment 5074385
> 
> absolute fire 100% on everything, strong ranky weed


Looks and sounds exactly like how mine turned out. So glad I have 3 seeds left


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2022)

3 Chrome Diesel x 3 Headed Dragon have hit the Viva Towel Sauna.


----------



## copkilller (Jan 27, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 3 Chrome Diesel x 3 Headed Dragon have hit the Viva Towel Sauna.


chrome diesel is the best strain name


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 27, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 3 Chrome Diesel x 3 Headed Dragon have hit the Viva Towel Sauna.


I can't wait to hear how this one goes. I'm always pumped big, hoping I'm not the only one who loves what 3HD brings. Here's to hoping you love it too!


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 28, 2022)

Just got my GLG order today and I'm so happy! Got some Bodhi gear and the freebies from Bad Dawg are equally as exciting. On of them is BK Dragon x Sunshine 4. I was trying to look up any info on it ... is it Bodhi Sunshine Daydream 4 x a cross of Dragon's blood HP? Regardless will be starting them soon. Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 28, 2022)

HolySmokeMountainFolk said:


> Just got my GLG order today and I'm so happy! Got some Bodhi gear and the freebies from Top Dawg are equally as exciting. On of them is BK Dragon x Sunshine 4. I was trying to look up any info on it ... is it Bodhi Sunshine Daydream 4 x a cross of Dragon's blood HP? Regardless will be starting them soon. Just curious.
> 
> Thanks


If you're talking about Bad Dawg, and not Top Dawg, not Bad Dog?...
Sunshine 4, is Bodhi's Chem 4 x Sunshine Daydream.
BK Dragon, is BK 30(unknown to me) x 3 Headed Dragon.
3 Headed Dragon is Bodhi's Black Triangle x Dragonsblood f1.
If I need correcting from someone, I'll take that. I hope this is some help.
Edit: I expect fire in your garden.
Edit, take 2: 








BAD DAWG Genetics freebies at Greatlakes Genetics


This Is DragnoatjeffyI am Bad Dawg gennetics.Before i started Greatlakes Gentics I helped Mota (Mota Rebel) sell and test strains.I took his Stud Long Bottom Leaf Male (SFV OG clone only x Jacks Cleaner 2 mabe by Loran). , which is the stud in Rebel OG ,Twisted Fruit, Vally Ghash ,Yopper Kush jus...




www.z-labs.nl


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks a lot!

And yeah that was my bad. I did mean Bad Dawg. Got my Dawgs crossed as I was just reading something on Top Dawg elsewhere. Gotta keep em straight.

Appreciate the info.


----------



## HolySmokeMountainFolk (Jan 28, 2022)

I went and looked it up.



> Bk 30....from the Bad Dawg freebies at GLG thread
> 
> Bubba Kush 30
> 
> ...


Peace


----------



## mawasmada (Jan 30, 2022)

There seems to be good sharing here on the Bad Dawg gear, and I'll get around to sharing soon. I have 2 packs of Deathstar x Apollo 13f4 I plan on running all at once for f2'ing. I was gifted a 3rd pack via post that was shipped in a regular envelope, but recieved them flattened. Lessons to any of you mailing your bro's beans! Possibly a regular OP if space allows. 
I don't know how many of you get over there, but the Great Lakes Genetics thread is where Bad Dawg regulalry interacts. It'd probably attract him to this thread if his name was spelled correctly. Bad Dog is someone else entirely, not DBJ from GLG.


----------



## Intheseed (Feb 9, 2022)

I recently started 6 seeds of Bad Dawg's -Mendo Cookies x Cake Fighter. Anyone grow this cross out yet? I'm excited about what I might find with them.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 9, 2022)

Intheseed said:


> I recently started 6 seeds of Bad Dogs -Mendo Cookies x Cake Fighter. Anyone grow this cross out yet? I'm exited about what I might find with them.


Ffs, it's Bad Dawg!!


----------



## Intheseed (Feb 9, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Ffs, it's Bad Dawg!!


Fixed it! Thanks That's funny now that I realize that the thread is captioned,
*"Bad Dog Genetics" *


----------



## YardG (Feb 9, 2022)

The first rule of the forums is, don't believe everything you read on the forums.

But it is Bad Dawg despite the thread title.


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 9, 2022)

Intheseed said:


> I recently started 6 seeds of Bad Dawg's -Mendo Cookies x Cake Fighter. Anyone grow this cross out yet? I'm excited about what I might find with them.


Your Bad Dawg gear should be fire if it's anything like the 2 I grew and the reviews his gear gets. Plus it's fire for free!
I grew Longbottom Fighter f2(Starfighter pheno)=very good,
and Stardawg(JJ) x 3 Headed Dragon= the best weed I've ever grown and easily top 10 that I've ever consumed but not grown.


----------



## Intheseed (Feb 9, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Your Bad Dawg gear should be fire if it's anything like the 2 I grew and the reviews his gear gets. Plus it's fire for free!
> I grew Longbottom Fighter f2(Starfighter pheno)=very good,
> and Stardawg(JJ) x 3 Headed Dragon= the best weed I've ever grown and easily top 10 that I've ever consumed but not grown.


Top 10 (wow) I have his 3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter here and with your comment it just moved up my list of popping possibilities for this summers outdoor grow ???


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 9, 2022)

Intheseed said:


> Top 10 (wow) I have his 3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter here and with your comment it just moved up my list of popping possibilities for this summers outdoor grow ???
> 
> also- I am unable to thumbs up posts. I can see that the board has that function as I see others input, but I don't see where to click.


I can't speak to the 3HD mother, but the father changed the Stardawg in every right way..for me. My top ten would not compare with many, as I'm not huge into terps like butthole, baby diaper, and the like. To each their own.
Thumbs-up(like) button should be at the lower right of posts.


----------



## Billy Madison (Feb 11, 2022)

I was looking through some of my bad dawg freebies, I have quite a few of them and they are always fire. I found a Ma Goo x Long bottom fighter. Is this related to magoo? I'm a sucker for blueberry terps.


----------



## YardG (Feb 11, 2022)

I think it might be Ma Gooey?


----------



## mawasmada (Feb 11, 2022)

Billy Madison said:


> I was looking through some of my bad dawg freebies, I have quite a few of them and they are always fire. I found a Ma Goo x Long bottom fighter. Is this related to magoo? I'm a sucker for blueberry terps.


Ma Gooey, Mom Gooey, Nor Cali Gooey...from Gooey Breeder.


----------



## Billy Madison (Feb 11, 2022)

Wow, thank you guys for the quick replies. Did some digging and found this
"Gooey
More than 30 years old plant...
Gooey is:
cambodian (70's landrace)
Mex gold (70's landrace)
Lumbo gold (70's landrace)
Thai ( 80's landrace)
Maui (1972 wowie from the developer) "
Sounds legendary, I'll give them a go when I can...


----------



## Indie (Feb 13, 2022)

Indie said:


> Had to cull a couple of males today, but hope to get 3 or 4 females out of six plants.
> Will start flowering in a couple more weeks.


Ended up with one female out of 6 seeds, the rest were big gnarly males.

All were started inside and moved outside for flower


----------



## higher self (Feb 17, 2022)

Got my single Wedding Cake x Sunshine 4 in flower a few days ago. Culled the males since I'm using a Wedding Cake x Animal Mints in next round of chucks. Hopefully will be able to have some various Wedding Cake crosses to hunt through.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 18, 2022)

Here is one of the currant Bad Dawg freebies. Grown By michiganmonkeynuts
Available with Tony Green Orders, Doc D orders and Sud Rosa Gardens orders.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 18, 2022)

Intheseed said:


> I recently started 6 seeds of Bad Dawg's -Mendo Cookies x Cake Fighter. Anyone grow this cross out yet? I'm excited about what I might find with them.


I think there are pics of her on the Bad Dawg thread on IG. I have had good feed back on them. I converted a Auto seed guy over to Regulars with the Free the seeds give away last year.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 18, 2022)

I'll plan to run a few of the Bad Dawg freebees this summer. Over the years all of the gems I've found were always in freebee packs.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 20, 2022)

Never grown your gear @Bad Dawg but love to see you working with LongBottomLeaf. I still have like 6 beans left from Loran (RIP) not to mention a few of his other lines. 
Always happy to see his work lives on.


----------



## Intheseed (Feb 20, 2022)

Billy Madison said:


> Wow, thank you guys for the quick replies. Did some digging and found this
> "Gooey
> More than 30 years old plant...
> Gooey is:
> ...


If you enjoy podcasts? You will want to check out this 3 hour Gooey Breeder interview. https://open.spotify.com/episode/2iKT0rRBKG5oFCEjtRkawO?si=RX-xCH-5Q0GONI1Sf9eS0Q


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 21, 2022)

Swamp Thing said:


> Never grown your gear @Bad Dawg but love to see you working with LongBottomLeaf. I still have like 6 beans left from Loran (RIP) not to mention a few of his other lines.
> Always happy to see his work lives on.


Yes loran Made a killer strain. LBL is a special one.


----------



## Intheseed (Feb 21, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> I think there are pics of her on the Bad Dawg thread on IG. I have had good feed back on them. I converted a Auto seed guy over to Regulars with the Free the seeds give away last year.


I looked but didn't find the Mendo Cookies x Cake Fighter cross pictured on Bad Dawg IG thread, but did find your 3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter pictured and was happy to see you list the cross as Dragon Fighter. I'm a firefighter and when I recieved that package I wrote dragon fighter on it as I thought that would be a great garden name for it, as we sometimes look at fighting fire as fighting the dragon. Now I can call it that and know that it is official.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 21, 2022)

Intheseed said:


> I looked but didn't find the Mendo Cookies x Cake Fighter cross pictured on Bad Dawg IG thread, but did find your 3 Headed Dragon x Long Bottom Fighter pictured and was happy to see you list the cross as Dragon Fighter. I'm a firefighter and when I recieved that package I wrote dragon fighter on it as I thought that would be a great garden name for it, as we sometimes look at fighting fire as fighting the dragon. Now I can call it that and know that it is official.


That is cool on the Dragon Fighter. I looked threw all my pics and can not find 1 of Mendo Cookies x Cake fighter. I have a lot of pics with no names people send me and i do not add the name.
If I find one I will post it, But the mother was gassy cookie and the Cake fighter dad has put out some great off spring. Thanks


----------



## Freakshoworganics (Mar 8, 2022)

Looking for some input from all you experienced @Bad Dawg growers.

Below is a list of all the freebies that I have received from Bad Dawg. Thanks, Bad Dawg! I was wondering if any of you have some insight as to which would be the best to grow outdoors in my climate? I am in NE Washington. The summers are hot and dry but it starts dropping below freezing the first 2 weeks of October. So I am on the hunt for early finishers.

Harlequin BX x Cake Fighter
Tennesee Kush x Long Bottom Fighter
Putang x Sunshine #4
Tres Star Dawg x Sunshine #4
Sunshine #4 x BK Dragon
Valley Ghash x Cake Fighter
Atonic x Cake Fighter
Wedding Cake x Cake Fighter
SFV x Bye Ya
Death Star x Run Away Bride
Tres Star Daw x Run Away Bride

Looking forward to any insight you all might be able to provide me. Cheers!


----------



## SecretAgentX9 (Mar 8, 2022)

valley ghash × cake fighter
atf × sunshine 4

everything except 2 Vg×Cf hermed. planted probably 15 reg seeds. day 22 noticed it. lold at the one guy couple pages back who said "no way its genetics"
most obviously is. i expected it though as someone on ig said they all hermed too
ridiculous imo why even give away beans that can be detrimental to someones crop. luckily i caught early cause like i said, almost expected it


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 8, 2022)

I grew 2 of his freebee strains without issue. Never had a hermie ever...It sounds like you are doing something wrong if almost everything hermed lol


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 8, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> I grew 2 of his freebee strains without issue. Never had a hermie ever...It sounds like you are doing something wrong if almost everything hermed lol


The 2 strains I grew turned out great without any issues as well. Pretty rare to find someone that has problems with Bad Dawg gear.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 9, 2022)

Not had any herms from Bad Dawg free stuff, if almost everything herms, usually an error on the grower’s part.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 9, 2022)

Freakshoworganics said:


> Looking for some input from all you experienced @Bad Dawg growers.
> 
> Below is a list of all the freebies that I have received from Bad Dawg. Thanks, Bad Dawg! I was wondering if any of you have some insight as to which would be the best to grow outdoors in my climate? I am in NE Washington. The summers are hot and dry but it starts dropping below freezing the first 2 weeks of October. So I am on the hunt for early finishers.
> 
> ...



These mothers all finish around the 1 week of October or earlier.

Harlequin BX x 
Tennesee Kush 
Tres Star Dawg 
Valley Ghash 


Both of these should be early harvesters because the RAB ladies finish early and the Male starts to flower before the other males.
Hope that helps.
This strain has been tested by Sunhinedaydreamsfarm on IG.And came out great.
Death Star x Run Away Bride. Picks on IG

This one is also tested and was very good.
Tres Star Dawg x Run Away Bride


Thanks BD


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 9, 2022)

SecretAgentX9 said:


> valley ghash × cake fighter
> atf × sunshine 4
> 
> everything except 2 Vg×Cf hermed. planted probably 15 reg seeds. day 22 noticed it. lold at the one guy couple pages back who said "no way its genetics"
> ...


Hello
This is Bad Dawg
First off, I like any feed back I can get on my gear. Good or Bad.
If I feel there is a problem I will pull a strain and tell peeps that there are reported problems.

And I do not have a ATF? I have a Thunder F*** Moutain. Is this what you have?

But before you say I am ridiculous. Please read all of the comments on here , Zlab, IG and many more.
There are a lot of happy campers.

And when you say "1 guy on IG said they all hermi". Once again please ck out all of the positive reports.

And when you have 2 different strains with different parents, it is unlikely that they all hermi.
When I have a issue like that. I normally find that I have a problem with the grow. Not the genetics.

I have looked and do not have any reports on these 2 strains, good or bad.
And the stock I breed with has always been grown out by me before I breed with it.

And they are called freebie/testers so you now to watch them. And most have been tested, just not indoors. So I do not consider them fully tested.

If you would like to try something different. Let me know and I can give you some fully tested freebies.

Sorry you had a problem and I will make a note about it, so if I get any more bad feed back I will pull them.

Thanks BD


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 9, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hello
> This is Bad Dawg
> First off, I like any feed back I can get on my gear. Good or Bad.
> If I feel there is a problem I will pull a strain and tell peeps that there are reported problems.
> ...


I grew the GSC x Apollo 13 and the Ortega x Apollo 13 indoors without any issues. I have a pic of the GSC x Apollo a few pages back. One of the finest I grew so far.


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 9, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> GSC (Forum Cut) x Apollo 13
> 
> View attachment 4890601


This was the GSC x Apollo
I made some F2s so hopefully I can find some similar girls again when I re visit this line in a few years


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 9, 2022)

Can I buy some of the trestardog x cake fighter, pretty please?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 9, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Can I buy some of the trestardog x cake fighter, pretty please?


I tried that with the Deathstar x Apollo 13f4 haha, I'm lucky I found some generous souls to help out.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 9, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hello
> This is Bad Dawg
> First off, I like any feed back I can get on my gear. Good or Bad.
> If I feel there is a problem I will pull a strain and tell peeps that there are reported problems.
> ...


That's good business, which is why the community Loves GLG and Bad Dawg! Y'all are top notch to myself, and the vast majority. Cheers to years of continued badassness!


----------



## unomas (Mar 9, 2022)

Will any more Sunshine 4 crosses be available? I missed when they were being given out


----------



## SecretAgentX9 (Mar 11, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> I grew 2 of his freebee strains without issue. Never had a hermie ever...It sounds like you are doing something wrong if almost everything hermed lol


I have 5 other strains that show no signs of herm in same area. From ethos, mms, cosmic wisdom. I am not trying to belittle the breeder... simply sharing my experience with the gear. Thunderfuck mountain is correct, sorry for mix up. My post history shows that every one of my posts on here is about hermaphrodites so I can see where youre coming from but my environmentals are on point. I believe the person from IG was "beenerdy" didnt want to drop names, however I do not come onto forums with the intent to spread false info. This thread is about bad dawg and I am sharing my experience. To say it is the grower's fault is obviously gonna be the go-to when you stand behind a certain breeder and I have been there as well, when others call out breeders for hermed gear which I never had problems with...

also I understand they are mostly testers and knew that going in, which made me keep a close eye on them. luckily they did not affect the garden. The plants showed nice structure... and I still have 2 in week 4 of flower. Will gladly upload pics of my set up. Mostly to show the nay sayers how wrong im doing it ‍ next time i will just refrain from commenting. Reason why I have like 3 posts.

And for the record if all strains hermed then yes I would concur with grower's error. But when only the freebies hermed that theory makes absolutely zero sense. So laugh it up at my expense i dont really care. People say they want honest feedback meanwhile I get berated for it bc it doesnt fit their opinion

edit: Sorry to call you ridiculous and i appreciate the feedback as well


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 11, 2022)

Of the two bad dawg packs I’ve run (sfv og x lbf and bye ya x cake fighter) nothing hermed. Admittedly I did not find a keeper in the sfv cross but that’s not uncommon. Bye ya was great

edit: a friend ran the atonic cross and it actually wound up producing some really nice flowers that I wouldn’t call cbd dominant.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 11, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I tried that with the Deathstar x Apollo 13f4 haha, I'm lucky I found some generous souls to help out.


think those will happen this year? 

you got the star chaser too right? I’m keeping that one lol


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 11, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> think those will happen this year?
> 
> you got the star chaser too right? I’m keeping that one lol


Yes, I got the Star Chaser too. Not sure exactly when, but yes..this year. I just went through some tough personal things, now my home is just a house.
 

Edit: Hopefully I can get started on them in the next month or so. Been way too unproductive, way too long.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Yes, I got the Star Chaser too. Not sure exactly when, but yes..this year. I just went through some tough personal things, now my home is just a house.
> 
> 
> Edit: Hopefully I can get started on them in the next month or so. Been way too unproductive, way too long.


Tough personal shit is about as tough as it gets.
Live well and prosper.


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 11, 2022)

SecretAgentX9 said:


> I have 5 other strains that show no signs of herm in same area. From ethos, mms, cosmic wisdom. I am not trying to belittle the breeder... simply sharing my experience with the gear. Thunderfuck mountain is correct, sorry for mix up. My post history shows that every one of my posts on here is about hermaphrodites so I can see where youre coming from but my environmentals are on point. I believe the person from IG was "beenerdy" didnt want to drop names, however I do not come onto forums with the intent to spread false info. This thread is about bad dawg and I am sharing my experience. To say it is the grower's fault is obviously gonna be the go-to when you stand behind a certain breeder and I have been there as well, when others call out breeders for hermed gear which I never had problems with...
> 
> also I understand they are mostly testers and knew that going in, which made me keep a close eye on them. luckily they did not affect the garden. The plants showed nice structure... and I still have 2 in week 4 of flower. Will gladly upload pics of my set up. Mostly to show the nay sayers how wrong im doing it ‍ next time i will just refrain from commenting. Reason why I have like 3 posts.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the detail. at first it sounded like almost all the stuff you ran hermed, but apparently only most of a certain tester pack? 
Was a bit confusing at first and sounded like you are someone whon doesnt know what he is doing, now it sounds more like a certain tester strain you poped hermed on you.

So which strains did you have no luck with and how many of the seeds you started hermed?

I liked the 2 Apollo crosses, but the Dragon fighter freebee was a waste of time and effort. Some people on here didnt like me saying that either, but I was not the only one that had that experience. no hermie, but totally lackluster results and I grew some Terenado that same run same tent and they turned out WAY better, so Im all for honest feedback


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 11, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> Yes, I got the Star Chaser too. Not sure exactly when, but yes..this year. I just went through some tough personal things, now my home is just a house.
> 
> 
> Edit: Hopefully I can get started on them in the next month or so. Been way too unproductive, way too long.


Postive energy your way bro. Focus on you - you only live once. You’ve got this.


----------



## SecretAgentX9 (Mar 12, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Ok thanks for the detail. at first it sounded like almost all the stuff you ran hermed, but apparently only most of a certain tester pack?
> Was a bit confusing at first and sounded like you are someone whon doesnt know what he is doing, now it sounds more like a certain tester strain you poped hermed on you.
> 
> So which strains did you have no luck with and how many of the seeds you started hermed?
> ...


I should have clarified for sure.... but the two strains i ran were the valley ghash x cake fighter and the thunderfck mtn × sunshine 4. I was interested in the results since all the strains used in crossing intrigued me. the valley ghash × cake fighter put out some very indica-esque plants in veg which were honestly a treat to watch grow. I didnt top or train many except a few just to see how they reacted and to show the true integrity of their natural structures.... but like i said around start of week 4 all but 2 (one of each strain) showed male genitalia. not just nanners but full fledge pollen sacks amongst the female flowers. if it was just a few nanners i probably would have picked them off and kept them going. we'll see how the remaining ones do, which i did take a cut of the better looking one just in case. running alot of diff strains in my 8×4 right now. mostly my keepers from past runs but i had some space to fill so i figured id try them out. 

no harm no foul though and i didnt mean to come off as a jerk. im sure some of the freebies bad dawg puts out end up being some nice crosses. herms are bound to happen but anymore my first instinct is to attribute that trait to genetic factors opposed to environmental stessors. even my post on here from 2016 about my whole room getting pollinated, looking back i believe it was a genetic issue. i just had much less of an understanding then.

at the end of the day i believe about 80-90% of these beans showed herm traits. I forget the exact number i popped but i think around 15. ended up with 8 fems and tossed all but 2


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 12, 2022)

SecretAgentX9 said:


> I should have clarified for sure.... but the two strains i ran were the valley ghash x cake fighter and the thunderfck mtn × sunshine 4. I was interested in the results since all the strains used in crossing intrigued me. the valley ghash × cake fighter put out some very indica-esque plants in veg which were honestly a treat to watch grow. I didnt top or train many except a few just to see how they reacted and to show the true integrity of their natural structures.... but like i said around start of week 4 all but 2 (one of each strain) showed male genitalia. not just nanners but full fledge pollen sacks amongst the female flowers. if it was just a few nanners i probably would have picked them off and kept them going. we'll see how the remaining ones do, which i did take a cut of the better looking one just in case. running alot of diff strains in my 8×4 right now. mostly my keepers from past runs but i had some space to fill so i figured id try them out.
> 
> no harm no foul though and i didnt mean to come off as a jerk. im sure some of the freebies bad dawg puts out end up being some nice crosses. herms are bound to happen but anymore my first instinct is to attribute that trait to genetic factors opposed to environmental stessors. even my post on here from 2016 about my whole room getting pollinated, looking back i believe it was a genetic issue. i just had much less of an understanding then.
> 
> at the end of the day i believe about 80-90% of these beans showed herm traits. I forget the exact number i popped but i think around 15. ended up with 8 fems and tossed all but 2


Thanks, that clears things up. I have the valley gash x cake fighter freebee as well and will not pop those based on your review here anytime soon. 

At this point I have so many seeds, all the testers and Freebess are at the very end of the line anyways, will be years before I'm through with the strains I plan on growing.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Thanks, that clears things up. I have the valley gash x cake fighter freebee as well and will not pop those based on your review here anytime soon.
> 
> At this point I have so many seeds, all the testers and Freebess are at the very end of the line anyways, will be years before I'm through with the strains I plan on growing.


I regift many of the freebies, but keep what I think will fit my personal tastes. Still interested in running anything with the 3 Headed Dragon male Bad Dawg used.


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 12, 2022)

mawasmada said:


> I regift many of the freebies, but keep what I think will fit my personal tastes. Still interested in running anything with the 3 Headed Dragon male Bad Dawg used.


Yea find out for yourself. Maybe I was just unlucky with the pheno types, or they didnt like my indoor. 

That being said though, no other strain I ever grew came out with such a lack of smell or potency


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 12, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Yea find out for yourself. Maybe I was just unlucky with the pheno types, or they didnt like my indoor.
> 
> That being said though, no other strain I ever grew came out with such a lack of smell or potency


I ran the Stardawg(JJ) x 3HD, and it was absolute fire. Potency and smell were great, and the flavor was amazing for me! Not every strain or pheno is winner, but then again worst for one can be best for another.


----------



## Zett66 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ok maybe the male is better. 
I ran Dragon Fighter which is 
3 Headed Dragon x Long bottom Fighter

so looks like that one used a female 3HD


----------



## keiserrott (Mar 12, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Hello
> This is Bad Dawg
> First off, I like any feed back I can get on my gear. Good or Bad.
> If I feel there is a problem I will pull a strain and tell peeps that there are reported problems.
> ...


You're a class act Bad Dawg.


----------



## TWest65 (Mar 16, 2022)

Star Dawg (JJ) x 3 Headed Dragon. Day 21 in 1 gal radicle bag.
   

She wants to grow roots, so she was easy to clone.


----------



## Indie (Mar 17, 2022)

Sunshine4 x C99 outdoor winter plant


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 17, 2022)

Sunshine 4 x BK Dragon


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 22, 2022)

unomas said:


> Will any more Sunshine 4 crosses be available? I missed when they were being given out


There are still Sunshine Crosses available.
And some that have not been released.
Currently 
Tarantula Genetics has GSC x SS4
Mass Medical has Putang x SS4 (tested great)
Brown Sugar (90's Hash plant x F**king Incredible) x SS4
SS4 x Cake fighter With Copa Genetics.
Just ran out of Chrome diesel x SS4
And that is just working off of my memory. LOL


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 22, 2022)

Indie said:


> Sunshine4 x C99 outdoor winter plant
> View attachment 5103260


These have been tested and have great feed back from several testers. Thanks for sharing.BD


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 22, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Ok thanks for the detail. at first it sounded like almost all the stuff you ran hermed, but apparently only most of a certain tester pack?
> Was a bit confusing at first and sounded like you are someone whon doesnt know what he is doing, now it sounds more like a certain tester strain you poped hermed on you.
> 
> So which strains did you have no luck with and how many of the seeds you started hermed?
> ...


I also grew out Dragon fighter. And the 3 Headed Dragon female did not Breed well ,like the father did. The terps did not come threw on the off spring and I dropped her from the breeder list. How ever I wish I would have kept the 3 Headed male around.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 22, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> I also grew out Dragon fighter. And the 3 Headed Dragon female did not Breed well ,like the father did. The terps did not come threw on the off spring and I dropped her from the breeder list. How ever I wish I would have kept the 3 Headed male around.


I am going to get into the Ortega x apollo. I did not like the dragon fighter I grew outdoors but I’m not hating just going to dive into some other stuff and also the hillbilly Kush


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 22, 2022)

i actually have way more freebies than I thought. Which ones have you had the best luck with outdoors. Since I’m in same state I’m sure you have a good opinion that would be useful for me. Thanks!!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 22, 2022)

Heard in The Potcast interview with Sha Bud from 707 Seedbank that he uses an LBL dad for some of his crosses but renamed it Kush Cleaner. Thought that was interesting. Mentioned he got the genetics from Loran. I haven't ran any of the freebies yet but wondering if the descriptions are similar enough for cross referencing. Like his Eye Candy is GSC x Kush Cleaner (LBL). Says it ups the yield of the Cookies and most phenos have a gassy/piney profile with high resin production.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 28, 2022)

Zett66 said:


> Ok maybe the male is better.
> I ran Dragon Fighter which is
> 3 Headed Dragon x Long bottom Fighter
> 
> so looks like that one used a female 3HD


Just Had someone send this.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 28, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Heard in The Potcast interview with Sha Bud from 707 Seedbank that he uses an LBL dad for some of his crosses but renamed it Kush Cleaner. Thought that was interesting. Mentioned he got the genetics from Loran. I haven't ran any of the freebies yet but wondering if the descriptions are similar enough for cross referencing. Like his Eye Candy is GSC x Kush Cleaner (LBL). Says it ups the yield of the Cookies and most phenos have a gassy/piney profile with high resin production.


Long Bottom Leaf and Kush Cleaner are the same strain. I still have a bag of the original f1,s from loran and they have both names on the package.
And LBL seemed to de very stable, so I would think that 707,s crosses would be firer. All the crosses Mota and I made with LBL were above average.

There are picks of GSC x LBL here or at Zlab. Thanks BD Just found a pick oof GSC x LBL from my stock.





Leatherneck0311 said:


> i actually have way more freebies than I thought. Which ones have you had the best luck with outdoors. Since I’m in same state I’m sure you have a good opinion that would be useful for me. Thanks!!


If you list some of the freebies you are considering, I can offer some guidance. Thanks BD


----------



## Bad Dawg (Mar 28, 2022)

Some currant bad Dawg freebies.


----------



## Tiflis (Mar 28, 2022)

S4 x BK Dragon
Check out that big leaf with small set growing off of middle finger, never seen this before


----------



## Intheseed (Mar 28, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Heard in The Potcast interview with Sha Bud from 707 Seedbank that he uses an LBL dad for some of his crosses but renamed it Kush Cleaner. Thought that was interesting. Mentioned he got the genetics from Loran. I haven't ran any of the freebies yet but wondering if the descriptions are similar enough for cross referencing. Like his Eye Candy is GSC x Kush Cleaner (LBL). Says it ups the yield of the Cookies and most phenos have a gassy/piney profile with high resin production.


 You have a link for this interview? I searched it on Spotify and nothing shows up. I scrolled all The Pot Cast shows (a couple times) and, nothing? I'd love to give it a listen. Thanks


----------



## YardG (Mar 28, 2022)

It's on the Patreon feed, Sept 28, 2018... but I don't see it on my podcast app feed. Maybe it got deleted from the non-Patreon feed?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 28, 2022)

YardG said:


> It's on the Patreon feed, Sept 28, 2018... but I don't see it on my podcast app feed. Maybe it got deleted from the non-Patreon feed?


I'm a Patreon member. Prob is an exclusive episode. Worth $5 to listen to even if you cancel after.


----------



## mathed (Apr 2, 2022)

Cake Fighter x Mendo Cookies @59 days. Probably going to let it go to 63 then take it down to make room in my tent. Very easy to grow, it used the nutes better than her neighbors did, no issues with burn or salt lockouts or deficiencies. She doesn't have a pronounced smell but when pinched, there is a slight smell of spice, melon, and gas. Nice, tight flowers covered in trichomes and this one happened to be a light producer but it's the first one I've tried so might not be representative of other phenos. Another great freebie from Bad Dog for sure!!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Atonic x Long Bottom Fighter got wet. Going outside. Thanks for the CBD strain. I love everything she does.


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 14, 2022)

Gg4 x Sunshine 4 chunky and dense with some funky chem on the nose. She was a little finicky but should be tasty! I’ll get her clone dialed in.


----------



## Joker4life50 (Apr 15, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> These have been tested and have great feed back from several testers. Thanks for sharing.BD
> 
> View attachment 5106002


This one came out to be some forsure ! Thanks for the opportunity to run these once again Baddawg & I mean that! I've been lost in IG land lately but going to post some more photos tomorrow of some testers of yours I ran so the people can see how they turned out! Thanks again! -Young Deso


----------



## Clydecatsky (Apr 18, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> You're a class act Bad Dawg.


Yeah,class act..I hate when someone gets a dud,or some issue,most probably caused by them,are willing to give a shit review to the whole line..dumbass doesn't know who the real breeders are..took me a little while just to find 10 I trust,some more than others..but that's absurd,and just let it roll off your successful back. I found,or bought your gear due to who follows you,collaborates,and finally, proofs in the plants themselves..if you can't recognize good genetics, maybe growing isn't for you. Just sayin,you don't know what your talking about. Best to not bad mouth,until it's really earned..and there are more than enough bullshit pollen chuckers all over ig. People have mastered the art of counterfeiting, right down to a site,packaging,or other methods of duping peoples.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 29, 2022)

BK30 x LBL in the shot glass.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 30, 2022)

5 seeds fromGreat Lakes Skuffer to Viva Paper Towel Sauna. LVTK x LBF, a few years old, run twice before. Riding along are 4 Devil’s Hashplant replacements from Jeff.


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2022)

The LVTK x LBF was a replacement from Bad Dawg who replaced a couple packs I did not buy from GLG. Pretty decent service there.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 1, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 5 seeds fromGreat Lakes Skuffer to Viva Paper Towel Sauna. LVTK x LBF, a few years old, run twice before. Riding along are 4 Devil’s Hashplant replacements from Jeff.


I loved those lvtk x lbf, incredibly beautiful cultivar.


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2022)

That LVTK x Sunshine4 sounds hammer strong.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 3, 2022)

Just dropped a full pack (10) Sunshine 4 x Cake Fighter in h2o. Incredibly excited to see what comes about from these magical beans. Four badass strains mashed together to enjoy. They will be outdoors so we'll see on size. Will be making f2's to hunt through, along with a few crazy crosses. Thank you Bad Dawg for this creation.


----------



## SecretAgentX9 (May 3, 2022)

finished out the plants and have them jarred up. took them both to day 64. they were small plants in 1 gals that i used to fill space in a multi-strain run. 

green bud is the sunshine 4 × thunderfck mountain

purple is valley ghash × cakefighter

pretty and they grew well. terps on valley ghash x cakefighter are a bit more pungent. kept the cut of it, might run a couple in the future for the hell of it


----------



## f.r (May 15, 2022)

Got some sfv x cakefighter freebies from a friend here in Australia who ordered through great lakes. 

Ended up with one female, initially I was worried as the little info i could find on this cross there were some hermie issues. 

But this pheno is very strong think this is the 3rd time running it and I have seen no issues with herm., here is a pic of a lower bud of the 2x4 tent I am going to harvest tonight at day 51 since flower formation. Prob could go a bit longer as little to no amber trichs but I am out of smoke hehe also have a 4x4 tent with more of this pheno as I am doing a run for yeild. 



It doesn't grow the biggest buds, but hands down the the most dense buds I've ever grown. greasy resin, i'm not the best with smells but very pungent kush smell. Guessing this takes a lot from the sfv male as I am currently sexxing some motarebel crosses that used the same male outside here in the Australia winter and I am seeing similarities in structure, vigour and bud structure.

Anyone gonna keep the mum of this i got going compare them to the other sfv crosses see which one I enjoy the most to keep around. But this is certainly a contender, terps prob could be improved on but that's because I personally enbjoy very citrus heavy smells and this only has feint lemon smell in the background.

Anyway not even sure if this freebie is still offered or not, but thought i'd get some more info on this cross out there for anyone that might have some beans stashed away.


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2022)

Crystal Palace


----------



## Intheseed (May 15, 2022)

I started lots of seeds indoors to be moved outside for the summer season and the Cake Fighter x Mendo Cookies cross are standouts that are looking really nice, even as they where a bit crammed in a nursery tent. Here they are outdoors for the first time. I planted them directly into the ground yesterday. I'm calling them my Cookie Monsta's for now. Thinking I might have a keeper among them!?!? Time will tell.


----------



## hillbill (May 18, 2022)

Planted 3 Atonic x SS4 with tails in marked Solos
Planted 5 LVTK x SS4 with 1/2”+ tails in Red Solos
All this in under 40 hours in the Viva Sauna.
Burning through accumulating freebies and contest beans and some of my own chuck seeds that are getting some age with 12/12 from seed for a while.


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2022)

All of the above are up in red Solos 
Up potted 4 LVTK x LBF, got one freak throwing leaves upside down and they flip over seeking light. Waiting for sex to show.


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2022)

2/4 LVTK x LBF are female and up potted to 1 gallon pots of my “hot” mix, 12/12 from seed. LVTK x Sunshine4 are just getting going as are Atonic x Sunshine4. Each have one slower plant. About 2” average first real but single leaves.


----------



## klx (May 26, 2022)

Stardawg x Apollo 13 F4. Popped the whole pack and made F2s with the seed plants and flowered out the female clones. There were 4 girls. All look the same, really uniform and easy to grow. Nice smoke, proper weed taste with a hint of rosemary.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jun 1, 2022)

The White x rub Away Bride = 100% Rasberry Apple juice for flavor.
This is a freebie with the Twenty20 early harvest promo. Harvested in Michigan last year in late September.
Customer comment.
*
Yep, just like 100% raspberry apple juice. Juicy Juice. People are saying it’s the best they’ve ever had in state. 

Personally, every time I smoke enough of it, I start bargaining with God for my sanity and freedom. Strong AFF.*


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jun 1, 2022)

Long Bottom Fighter x Atonic. Great medical.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2022)

Hoping for medicinal qualities in Atonic x Sunshine4. The Atonic/Apollo was awesome.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2022)

3 confirmed female LVTK x Sunshine4 in Folgers Coffee containers. Been 12/12 from seed. 23 since planting. Leaves are wider than most, also fairly long like willow leaf spinner blades, not real compact so far. Good vigor.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 11, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Long Bottom Fighter x Atonic. Great medical.


4 outside now. Thank you.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2022)

2 LVTK x LBF planted 5/2 are of average size, one fairly compact. One wants to be more branchy. Leaves mid range with buds on one longer and less round than the other. Beginning to get some citrus smell. Throwing trykes out on the leaves. I’ve run this before. Kinda like “When Panama Red is back in town. Hammer Strong. Last of these beans so…….

3 LVTK x SS4 plaintext 5/18 bigger than average with nice branching for any training. A bit rangy with narrow leaves on all. Smell like Grapefruit. Slightly narrow buds on 2 and the other more rounded. I expect these differences become more evident, but overall, quite homogeneous.

As long as I’m here, I also have 5 Tres Stargawg x Sunshine4 planted 6/12 doing fine. Up pot to hotter mix any time now.
All 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 28, 2022)

Snowback said:


> BK30 x LBL in the shot glass.


6 of 9 female. Two weeks into flower with insane vigor and a variety of expressions. Not one single plant is weak. Very impressed so far. Pics if they turn out to be worth it. I always try not to get overly hyped too early but I'm feeling it on this one.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2022)

All 12/12 from seed
My only girl Atonic x Sunshine4 is a mutant, had 4 cotyledon and weird growth for weeks. Now she’s got 3 kinda main stems and is branching and making lots of buds. Behind but seems to be fine. If she wasn’t an Atonic cross I’d culled her. Atonic x Apollo 11 or 13 was Wife’s pain relief.

2 LVTK x LBF planted 5/2 lean to the compact pheno, most I’ve run were lankier. Size a bit small, making rounded and very firm buds. Smell like fresh wild field and Pine with dirty socks. “Calls em as I sees em”. Lots of milk trichs. Very long stems on trykes.

3 LVTK x Sunshine4 planted 5/18 average or bigger, trainable branching and extreme trichs on buds and mostly covering sugar leaves/both sides. Leaves quite narrow, deeper green than most, smell grassy right now.


----------



## YardG (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm running Starchaser outdoors this summer, nothing sexed yet, of course. Was really tempted to run Wedding Cake x Cakefighter, but I'm only one person and I was already popping a mess of seeds. Gotta put limits on something.


----------



## YardG (Jul 12, 2022)

Smoked some Stardawg x Apollo 13 I grew 2 summers ago and left wrapped up in turkeybags in a cool dark place. Dry for sure, and the original terpenes are basically gone, but still a pleasant toke.


----------



## smokin away (Jul 12, 2022)

Snowback said:


> 6 of 9 female. Two weeks into flower with insane vigor and a variety of expressions. Not one single plant is weak. Very impressed so far. Pics if they turn out to be worth it. I always try not to get overly hyped too early but I'm feeling it on this one.


Ran a couple of those LBF crosses in my last grow. One was Motor City Fighter.


----------



## smokin away (Jul 12, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> 4 outside now. Thank you.


Ran Atonic x Apollo 13 and saved the best by crossing with another hybrid with great success. Ya, good meds with nice buds.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2022)

Got an Atonic x Sunshine4 in early bloom. Atonic x Apollo 13 was my Wife’s favorite pain meds. Had 6/6 females.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Jul 13, 2022)

smokin away said:


> Ran a couple of those LBF crosses in my last grow. One was Motor City Fighter.


How are these smoke wise? I have two monsters outside should be 7+ lbers each. I run bad dawg genetics every year outside they kill it.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2022)

3 LVTK x SS4 are big and 2 are as tryke covered as anything I have seen. Long stem, big headed Trichs, perfect trichs. Planted 5/18 12/12 from the start.


----------



## smokin away (Jul 19, 2022)

Goldrunfarms said:


> How are these smoke wise? I have two monsters outside should be 7+ lbers each. I run bad dawg genetics every year outside they kill it.


Been growing inside during the winter cause it's cooler here. Never tried outdoors but I must say I wish sometimes. The LBF crosses were all approaching 12 weeks of flower and seemed to only fall short less than a week. Watch the trichs and go 5% amber and 0% clear for best results. I crossed a bad dawg freebie with another favorite and now it's a hit. I'm sure you will find yours shopping GLG.


----------



## smokin away (Jul 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Got an Atonic x Sunshine4 in early bloom. Atonic x Apollo 13 was my Wife’s favorite pain meds. Had 6/6 females.


Crossed Atonic x Apollo 13 with StrawCherryBliss and now I can't grow enough.


----------



## Intheseed (Jul 28, 2022)

Thought I'd comment on two Bad Dog's that I'm growing this season. Dragon Fighter smells wonderful with a slight stem rub and makes some really big fan leaves that just make me smile (pictured). And the (Cake Fighter x Mendo Cookies) Cookie Monsta structure looks to have commercial production potential and has been very resistant to the normal outdoor pests that some plants seem to be magnets for. These pictures are from a month ago but they are what I had for show-n-tell.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2022)

I think I’ve got 5 Bad Dawg strains going in my 12/12 from seed, perpetual. Lots to report here soon.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2022)

Chopped 3 LVTK x Sunshine4 at 86 days 12/12 from seed. About average size potential, all with fat buds and 2 are firmer than one. Barely enough branching for good training but fat buds, not a lot of waste. Trichs are 10% clear, 20% amber and 70% clouded with fat heads and fairly short stalks.
They stink like Fuel, Lemon and Black Pepper getting loud after chop. Hangin in dark closet then to grocery bags in same closet.

LVTK x LBF is as powerful and creative as ever, third run and last, been fun from a complimentary pack from Bad Dawg.

3 Tres Stardawg x Runaway Bride all smallish, singl cola plants and buildingbud and smell, a little like spice and barn smells, frosty. 60 days from seed.

1 and only female Atonic x Sunshine4 was and is a bit of a mutant that sprouted with 4 cotyledons and several growth tips. 86 days that looks like 40, smallish and no brown pistils. We are on a long ride here. The males leaned Indica wide leaves and strong frame.7


----------



## Snowback (Sep 6, 2022)

Snowback said:


> 6 of 9 female. Two weeks into flower with insane vigor and a variety of expressions. Not one single plant is weak. Very impressed so far. Pics if they turn out to be worth it. I always try not to get overly hyped too early but I'm feeling it on this one.


Unfortunately they turned out not to be keepers. Pretty to look at, but nothing really remarkable as far as flavor is concerned. Oh well, it was still fun to do them. Thanks BD!


----------



## Dreypa (Sep 6, 2022)

YardG said:


> I'm running Starchaser outdoors this summer, nothing sexed yet, of course. Was really tempted to run Wedding Cake x Cakefighter, but I'm only one person and I was already popping a mess of seeds. Gotta put limits on something.


Did your SC get a chance to finish? Just curious how you found them. Have 6 indoors I'm about to sex.


----------



## klx (Sep 7, 2022)

Here is the same Stardawg x Apollo 14 that I grew indoors, grown under the Aussie sun in a poly tunnel. The grower loves it. Amazing how the same cutting grown in a totally different way can express so visually differently.


----------



## YardG (Sep 7, 2022)

Dreypa said:


> Did your SC get a chance to finish? Just curious how you found them. Have 6 indoors I'm about to sex.


Not yet, no, I'm not doing light dep so I'm thinking another 6 weeks at least. Good luck!


----------



## biggie406 (Sep 7, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> I think there are pics of her on the Bad Dawg thread on IG. I have had good feed back on them. I converted a Auto seed guy over to Regulars with the Free the seeds give away last year.


A bit of a newb here, so go easy on me!

I picked up these Cookies x Cake Fighter seeds as a freebee when I made an auto purchase through @Bad Dawg last year. First indoor/non-auto grow for me. I planted these seeds on 4/13, and switched to 12x12 on 7/6 (85 days). Today marks 147 days from germination and exactly 9 weeks since switching to 12x12 (64 days). The trichomes look to be about 10-20% amber through the loupe/microscope.

Harvest day?


----------



## YardG (Sep 10, 2022)

One of the Starchasers...


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2022)

Tres Stardawg x Runaway Bride 12/12 seed run after drying. Small single cola plants about 9” tall producing bud from ground up! 8 to 9 grams each with very dense flowers. Mint green square buds with red orange pistils. Smells like old old good 1970 Columbian or Mexican. Potency is face rush slapping strong. Melds to a wonderful relaxation and pronounced grinning.
Vaping right now and such a wonderful high. Pretty intense.
Been calling it “3 Dog Bride”.


----------



## YardG (Sep 24, 2022)

Starchaser again. The labels I put on plants this season proved less permanent than I was hoping for, so I have a few plants I re-marked as unknowns... that purpling leaf trait has me pretty sure I know what one unknown plant is... First photo is definitely a Starchaser, second is marked unknown.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Tres Stardawg x Runaway Bride 12/12 seed run after drying. Small single cola plants about 9” tall producing bud from ground up! 8 to 9 grams each with very dense flowers. Mint green square buds with red orange pistils. Smells like old old good 1970 Columbian or Mexican. Potency is face rush slapping strong. Melds to a wonderful relaxation and pronounced grinning.
> Vaping right now and such a wonderful high. Pretty intense.
> Been calling it “3 Dog Bride”.


Okay
This may not be a giant cross, at least with my style.
One pheno is pure NASCAR burnout, coats your mouth and is a little foul. My face wrinkles up on every hit.
May be as potent as anything I have seen, ever. Not for Newbie.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 27, 2022)

Atonic x LBF 1st and 3rd look like same plant. The 2nd one looked different. Fat pyramid buds on it. Smells delicious. Fruit salad. Something tropical. Can't wait to smoke some. I separated the males and pollinated a branch on each.


----------



## YardG (Sep 28, 2022)

YardG said:


> Starchaser again. The labels I put on plants this season proved less permanent than I was hoping for, so I have a few plants I re-marked as unknowns... that purpling leaf trait has me pretty sure I know what one unknown plant is... First photo is definitely a Starchaser, second is marked unknown


I've thought about it more and looked at other plants and I've decided my first thought was likely wrong, the flower structure on the marked Starchasers seems to be much the same. The structure of the plant in the second picture seems much closer to the a bunch of Bodhi's Jager Hashplants, so I'm now thinking that's what the unmarked plant likely is.


----------



## jawnroot (Sep 30, 2022)

"If you could only run one, which would it be?"

(Headband x Cindy 99) x Sunshine #4
Sunshine #4 x Cake fighter
SnowCaine x Cake fighter


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 30, 2022)

jawnroot said:


> "If you could only run one, which would it be?"
> 
> (Headband x Cindy 99) x Sunshine #4
> Sunshine #4 x Cake fighter
> SnowCaine x Cake fighter


ss4 x cake fighter


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 1, 2022)

Intheseed said:


> Thought I'd comment on two Bad Dog's that I'm growing this season. Dragon Fighter smells wonderful with a slight stem rub and makes some really big fan leaves that just make me smile (pictured). And the (Cake Fighter x Mendo Cookies) Cookie Monsta structure looks to have commercial production potential and has been very resistant to the normal outdoor pests that some plants seem to be magnets for. These pictures are from a month ago but they are what I had for show-n-tell. View attachment 5171072


Thats 1 hell of a leaf. Look forward to see how they turn out. Thanks BD


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 1, 2022)

YardG said:


> Starchaser again. The labels I put on plants this season proved less permanent than I was hoping for, so I have a few plants I re-marked as unknowns... that purpling leaf trait has me pretty sure I know what one unknown plant is... First photo is definitely a Starchaser, second is marked unknown. View attachment 5202564View attachment 5202565


She's looking good. So sad I just lost my Death Star cut. I dried her out. Tring to get her back.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 1, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> ss4 x cake fighter


These 2 have been tested. If your on instagram follow Sunshinedaydreamfarms AKA Sunshine Dreams Farms (new breeder coming to GLG). He will be dropping some freebies he made with some Bad Dawg , Bodhi and Mass Medical gear. He has pics and info on the Head Band/C99 cross.
(Headband x Cindy 99) x Sunshine #4
Sunshine #4 x Cake fighter
This one is new and I think I grew it out and harvested it a few weeks ago. I will be posting some grow/smoke reports on it soon.
SnowCaine x Cake fighter 
Thanks BD


----------



## EnigmaticG (Oct 1, 2022)

I am loving the Tres Stardawg x Sunshine #4 that I am growing. Big and frosty. Smells like daydream.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2022)

Burnt Rubber and Skunky on one Tres Stardawg x Runaway Bride, top end potency and they stink.


----------



## jawnroot (Oct 1, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> These 2 have been tested. If your on instagram follow Sunshinedaydreamfarms AKA Sunshine Dreams Farms (new breeder coming to GLG). He will be dropping some freebies he made with some Bad Dawg , Bodhi and Mass Medical gear. He has pics and info on the Head Band/C99 cross.
> (Headband x Cindy 99) x Sunshine #4
> Sunshine #4 x Cake fighter
> This one is new and I think I grew it out and harvested it a few weeks ago. I will be posting some grow/smoke reports on it soon.
> ...


Thanks for the info! Was really leaning toward Sunshine #4 x Cake Fighter (structure looks a lot like the THSeeds Bubblegum I ran ~20 years ago) but am going with the (HB x C99) x SS#4 this time. Sunshine's pics and description of it are pretty enticing.

Will report back with findings...


----------



## joecanna17 (Oct 2, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> These 2 have been tested. If your on instagram follow Sunshinedaydreamfarms AKA Sunshine Dreams Farms (new breeder coming to GLG). He will be dropping some freebies he made with some Bad Dawg , Bodhi and Mass Medical gear. He has pics and info on the Head Band/C99 cross.
> (Headband x Cindy 99) x Sunshine #4
> Sunshine #4 x Cake fighter
> This one is new and I think I grew it out and harvested it a few weeks ago. I will be posting some grow/smoke reports on it soon.
> ...


Hey, @Bad Dawg , While we're on the subject, could you tell us a little about the Sunshine 4 in the latest crosses?
(I looked up that IG, but don't think I found the right acct) 
I have Wedding Cake x SS4, and SS4 #7 x SS4 #8, or something to that effect. 
Do they have anything in common with the Sunshine 4 cut that was a mislabeled Sunshine 3, that won the HT Cup in Mi back in 2015?
Or was this a SS4 male you guys found while searching actual SS4 packs? 
I'm looking forward to growing these out either way, along with a few other things of yours soon. 
That Stardawg x Runaway Bride just moved up a slot or two, thanks to HillBill...
I've also got a couple Cakefighter crosses running at the moment. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bad Dawg (Oct 3, 2022)

joecanna17 said:


> Hey, @Bad Dawg , While we're on the subject, could you tell us a little about the Sunshine 4 in the latest crosses?
> (I looked up that IG, but don't think I found the right acct)
> I have Wedding Cake x SS4, and SS4 #7 x SS4 #8, or something to that effect.
> Do they have anything in common with the Sunshine 4 cut that was a mislabeled Sunshine 3, that won the HT Cup in Mi back in 2015?
> ...


I popped the shineshine 4 because I had smoked some at a party and liked it alot.
They deleted my original IG account so I do not post pics of buds any more.
There should be some pics in this thread. And here is a like to other places to find it.





Connect - Great Lakes Genetics







www.greatlakesgenetics.com




The female Sunshine 4 had a chem funky taste.

The Cake Fighter has made a lot of great crosses. I just made a few new crosses with Him. And remaked some that peeps loved.


By the way The 7th anniversary promo will start soon. New bodhi Drop is on the way. And lots of Bad Dawg freebies. New and old.
And some great breeder promos.


----------



## Goldrunfarms (Oct 4, 2022)

tres star dog x run away bride. Sound like the right cross ? I forget lol anyways great outdoor bud


----------



## YardG (Oct 4, 2022)

A few more Starchaser photos, two different plants i think? I thought I had it straight, but I'm not so sure... I think it's one plant, then a different plant close up, then the second plant further away, then... I'm not entirely sure which one (could also be a third Starchaser in the last one).


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2022)

Planted 6 DeathStar x Runaway Bride 5 tails, one cracked in 36 hours. Clear Solos in red Solos.

Ran Tres Stardawg x Runaway Bride which made 3 small but incredibly powerful and very stinky plants. So here we go with a cousin.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 10, 2022)

Atonic x LBF is nice and relaxing. Right behind the eyes and very softening on the body. Thank you. A lovely gift.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 11, 2022)

That was my wife’s favorite for chronic pain.


----------



## VOLKSRVA (Oct 26, 2022)

I just finished a run of of his Mendo Cookies x Cake Fighter freebies from last year.

Out of 10 seeds, all cracked open, and I got 6 GOOD females.

All turned very dark indigo purple in flower, and buds retained much of that beautiful color even after trimming.

Very fragrant, tasty, and pungent smoke! Look forward to trying more of his gear this season! 

Thanks Bad Dawg!!!


----------



## VOLKSRVA (Oct 26, 2022)

VOLKSRVA said:


> I just finished a run of of his Mendo Cookies x Cake Fighter freebies from last year.
> 
> Out of 10 seeds, all cracked open, and I got 6 GOOD females.
> 
> ...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2022)

6 Death Star x Run Away Bride 12/12 from seed on the hill. Germinated 6, planted 6 with tails 28 days ago, all are female. Some differences in size so far but all are extremely vigorous and all are throwing very long pistils. Leaves are wide and oval lookin. Just up potted Saturday to final Folgers containers.

Tress Dawg x Run Away Bride we’re much smaller. Also some of the best cannabis I or my wife have had.


----------

